# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau >  Escape from Tarkov

## Raoulospoko

Escape from Tarkov est un RPG/Milsim en FPS en ligne, hardcore et réaliste avec une campagne scénarisée et des éléments de MMO. 
Chaque jour qui passe voit la situation s'empirer dans la région du Norvinsk. Les affrontements incéssants dans Tarkov ont mené à un élan de panique; les riverains ont fuit la ville, mais ce qui sont restés ont pour but de s'enrichir sur la misère des autres. Conscients de la situation, les habitants de Tarkov les plus violents, les "Scavs" se sont regroupés en gangs surarmés et ont entamé un recoupage de la ville. À ce jour, Tarkov est divisée par des frontières invisibles, controlées par plusieurs groupes. L'appât du gain pousse les mercenaires à tout pour réussir, que ce soit tuer des civils ou attaquer les deux sociétés militaires privées de la zone. 
Le joueur se trouvera dans la peau d'un des mercenaires qui a survécu aux premières heures du conflit dans Tarkov. Après avoir choisi un camp - USEC ou BEAR - le personnage du joueur va devoir se frayer un chemin hors de la ville. Tarkov est isolée par les Nations-Unies et la Russie, l'approvisionnement a été stoppé, les communications avec les dirigeants ont été coupées, et dans ces conditions, chacun doit faire des choix sur que faire et comment fuir la métropole qui croule sous le chaos.

Tarkov, région du Norvinsk aujourd'jui

Les évènements d'Escape From Tarkov ont lieu dans la région fictive du Norvinsk, Zone Économique Spéciale devenue une passerelle entre la Russie et l'Europe. Des conditions avantageuses pour les multinationales n'ont pas seulement attiré les entreprises qui se plient à la loi mais également des groupes mal intentionnés. Dans Tarkov, une des plus grosses villes de la zone, une multinationale se retrouve au centre d'un scandale politique. Six mois plus tard, le débat politique s'est transformé en véritable conflit armé impliquant des médiateurs des Nations-Unies, des hommes du Ministère de l'Intérieur ainsi que deux sociétés militaires privées. Les frontières sont fermées et ceux piégés au milieu des échauffourées se retrouvent isolés du reste du monde.

La confrontation

Les forces les plus actives dans la zone du Norvinsk sont les deux SMP engagées par les camps du conflit de départ. USEC, invité aux hostilités par la célèbre multinationale Terra Group, s'implique dans de farouches combats armés pour freiner les enquêtes sur les activités de Terra Group menées par les autorités locales. De plus, les renseignements indiquent qu'USEC fournit une couverture aux travaux et recherches illégalement menées par l'entreprise, tandis que BEAR, que l'on dit issue d'un ordre direct du gouvernement Russe est au service du Norvinsk pour déterrer toute trace des agissements illicites de Terra Group

L'heure est venue

Une campagne scénarisée parmi les modes multijoueurs : menez des raids sur de larges zones avec vos amis ou seul.Découvrez plusieurs sections uniques de Tarkov et ses banlieues : HLMs, usine chimique, base aérienne militaire, centre-ville, quartiers résidentiels et d'autres, sous l'effets d'une météo changeante ainsi que d'un cycle jour-nuit.Explorez des zones isolées - Bâtiments secrets, Bureaux de TerraGroup murés, hangars souterrains.Trouvez des informations et objets qui vous permettront de comprendre ce qui se passe dans la ville.Co-opérez avec vos anciens ennemis et changez de priorités pour déchiffrer les énigmes et fuir Tarkov en vie.

Survivez aux combats immersifs

Découvrez le système HECS - Hazardous Environment Combat Simulator (Simulateur de Combat en Zone Dangereuse).Ressentez votre personnage au travers de ses caractéristiques physiques et vitales, comprenant son hydratation, sa pression sanguine, ses hémoragies, ses fractures, contusions, inféctions, intoxications et plus encore.Dirigez votre propre personnage comme vous le voulez avec des transitions de posture et de vitesse fluides, la capacité de se pencher ou encore de s'allonger.Faites attentions à une ballistique réaliste.Préparez vous à ressentir l'arme comme si elle était vraie. Habituez vous aux concepts manuels du tir à l'arme : enraillement, surchauffe, usure, rechargement, visée, et bien sûr, le tir.Prenez en main le système de modification d'arme le plus poussé de tout les temps, changez toutes les pièces pour élargir votre champ de possibilités tactiques.
Intéragissez avec l'environnement pour prendre l'avantage : éteignez des lumières et pénètrez dans despièces avec un système d'ouverture de porte.

Restez en vie

Si vous mourrez, vous perdrez tout ce que vous avez trouvé durant le raid, organisez vos équipements secondaires, utilisez des conteneurs sécurisez et un système d'assurance.Prenez soin de votre équipement, vos armes et de vous même. Utilisez une large gamme de médicaments pour rester en vie et efficace, réparez vos protections, armes et équipements, purifiez votre eau et rationnez votre nourriture.Organisez votre inventaire à l'aide du système du slot classique, modifiez et réglez vos tenues comme un vrai professionel.Utilisez de l'équipement spécial comme des lunettes de vision nocturnes, un casque radio ou encore des casques et gilets pare-balles.Fouillez les ennemis morts et les conteneurs pour obtenir un grand stocks d'objets à utiliser et échanger.Devenez rodé : gagnez des points d'xp et passez des niveaux. Près de 100 talents uniques à entraîner via la répétion des actions.Collaborez avec des inconnus ou mourrez de la main de vos alliés, il n'y a pas de règle.

Faites attention aux Scavs

Plus vous criez fort, plus ils viendront vite, gardez le doigt sur la gachette.Faites face à de féroces pilleurs civils (Scavs) controllés par IA et jouez en tant que Scav avec un équipement, une arme et des conditions vitales aléatoires.La mort ne compte pas, l'équipement de votre personnage principal ne sera pas affecté.Sortez vous-en vivant en tant que Scav et transférez vos découvertes sur votre personnage principal.

Intégrez-vous et installez-vous

Participez à un large éventail d'activités pacifistes.Communiquez et échangez avec des marchants IA, obtenez leur confiance pour avoir accès à quêtes et objets spéciaux.Adaptez vous à l'économie contollée par IA qui fluctue en permanence sous les actions de autres joueurs et des évènements.Vendez votre équipement aux enchères ou au marché.Devenez un vendeur avec votre propre magasin et employés.Utilisez votre cache, soignez votre personnage, réparez et modifiez vos armes, examinez des objets et parlez avec les autres joueurs pour apprendre les dernières nouvelles et ragots.Montez votre groupe d'assaut avec des capacités uniques.

Le trailer



Gameplay



Inventaire et loot



*Liens officiels :*

Site - Youtube - Twitter - Twitter des serveurs
*Guides :*

Wiki Escape from Tarkov (Français / Anglais)Cartes (Français / Anglais)Quêtes (Français / Anglais)Balistique (Français / Anglais)Guide non-officiel en PDF (Anglais)
*Tutoriels et conseils vidéos :*

Tutoriels de Mick3y54 (FR), des visites de cartes et autres astuces.Breakdown de Krashed (EN), des analyses de situation pour apprendre de ses erreurs ou de celles des autres.
*Communauté :*

Discord officiel français, pour y retrouver une communauté dynamique et qui aide les nouveaux.Discord Les Canards, pour s'y retrouver entre canards.


Les quatorze commandements de Notiss !!! A suivre ::lol:: 




> 1/ Ne pas se jeter sur les loots tu devras, même si tu sais où sont les bons coins à champignons (passer devant les copains en courant sur une caisse/ pièce fermée n'est pas l'idéal)
> 2/ Partager les loots il faudra, il est préférable en groupe d'avoir plusieurs membres bien équipé qu'un seul avec 3 m4/ak74 etc...
> 3/ Avant de looter, s'assurer qu'il n'y ait plus de menaces
> 4/ Ne pas s’énerver, ce n'est qu'un jeu, frustrant certes, mais ce n'est qu'un jeu
> 5/ Si tu as peur de sortir une arme ou équipement pour ne pas la perdre, vends la
> 6/ Discipliner il faudra être quand tu joues en groupe
> 7/ Ne crois pas que EFT se joue comme un fps normal, il est bien plus punitif
> 8/ Toujours planquer ou jeter le matos des canards morts au combat ( et ne pas le garder pour soi )
> 9/ il y a toujours une menace qui traîne
> ...


Le dernier trailer !!
Bon il a presque cinq mois !!




Le tableau des munitions, merci a Silver. Il sera mit a jour en temps voulu. Selon le desire des dev quoi ::P:

----------


## Erkin_

La partie "Survivez aux combats immersifs" vends du rêve. Reste à voir la réalisation, c'est ambitieux.

----------


## MrLampkin

Celui-ci je le suis de près, beaucoup de promesses, à voir s'ils tiennent leur feuille de route !

----------


## Madvince

Punaise.. les effets sonores et visuels ( ex: le souffle de l'explosion de grenade dans le couloir, 2eme vidéo de gameplay) !

----------


## Sao

Hé bé  ::O: 
Ça promet !

----------


## Hitrem

Si ils tiennent leurs promesses ça va être la folie ce jeu.

----------


## Voodoonice

Perso je suis bleffé par le rendu d'Unity 5  ::o:

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Petit sondage viteuf, qui à préco et quelle édition ? (histoire de savoir quel canards j'vais croiser pendant l'alpha et/ou la beta)

----------


## Hitrem

J'ai pas encore préco, je suis tenté mais je préfère attendre. Histoire d'être sûr que ce n'est pas une grosse arnaque, ça m'a l'air un peu trop beau pour être vrai venant d'un studio qui n'as fait qu'un petit fps F2P comme Contract Wars.

----------


## MrLampkin

Pareil, le projet m'intéresse beaucoup, mais dans l'état je trouve cela un peu tôt pour passer à la caisse sans avoir de plus amples informations sur l'alpha ou la beta. J'ai un peu peur de retomber sur le syndrome Survivarium à vrai dire...

----------


## Erkin_

C'est le genre de jeu qui n'est jamais bien optimisé, du coup je ne vais pas tenter de preco.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pareil le jeu a l'air très bien mais je vais attendre quelques retours  !

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas de préco mais inscrit à l'alfa/beta ou que sais je ...

----------


## Paincru

Ce jeu à l'air trop beau pour etre vrai.

Ne pas craquer, ne pas...

----------


## maldone

ouais trop beau et faut avoir confiance dans les Russes. ::ninja::

----------


## PanzerKadaver

On savait qu'il y aurait des DLC, ils nous manquait juste la p'tite info :

http://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/to...&comment=23746

Soit 30-60$ par an, c'est pas peu cher mais c'est pas excessif non plus (Elite Dangerous à la même politique).

Après faut garder en tête que la Edge of Darkness (le pack de préco à 110$) inclus un lifetime season pass. On est donc rentable au bout du troisième DLC.

Et si les rumeurs du forum sont exactes ont aura le droit cette semaine à une vidéo ou un stream !

----------


## Paincru

Oui à voir.

Par contre niveau comm, c'est pas terrible. 
J'ai un peu l'impression que tout le monde cherche à savoir si le jeu va etre solide et avoir de bonnes bases, et ils nous parlent des DLC.

Bon après c'est la norme maintenant donc whynot. Et puis le stream est une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## Bouli

Ils espèrent copier le succès financier de Star Citizen.

C'est vrai, comme dit plus haut que le projet parait presque trop beau pour être vrai (comme un certain jeu... spatial...). Soyons optimistes et suivons la progression.

----------


## Paincru

Je ne suis pas un grand fan du projet Star Citizen, par contre, à la difference de EFT, les developpeurs ont un CV serieux.

Ici, c'est un peu la grande interrogation. Le probleme est que les gens ont pas un bon souvenir des jeux russes qui promettent monts et merveilles pour au final disparaitre aussi vite qu'ils sont apparus.

Apres c'est pas forcement de leur faute non plus. C'est juste qu'ils vont devoir etre attentif à la vitrine qu'ils vont donner au jeu.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Par contre niveau comm, c'est pas terrible.


Le jeu est annoncé depuis novembre et pour l'instant on est à 2 vidéo (3 si on compte le trailer) et une foultitude question/réponse (sérieusement, leur FAQ est longue comme le bras). IMO, c'est pas oufissime mais c'est pas ce que j’appellerais "pas terrible".




> Ils espèrent copier le succès financier de Star Citizen.


N’exagérons rien. BattleState ne nous à pas promit du vent si jamais ils récoltaient whatmillions de roubles.





> à la difference de EFT, les développeurs ont un CV sérieux.


Alors, pour le coup, j'vais relayer ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum (info à prendre avec des pincettes donc) : Autant Contract War (leur précédent jeu) à été mal reçu en Europe Occidentale (principalement à cause de ses mécaniques légèrement Pay2Win) autant il à l'air d'avoir fait un sacré carton en Russie.

Ce qui expliquerais pourquoi les dev ont les fonds pour financer leur premier jeu et une base d'expérience pour tout ce touche au netcode et autres joyeusetés (s'ils pouvaient nous faire un tickrate de 40-60, je serais super jouasse).

----------


## Bouli

J'avoue que ma première remarque était un troll ::siffle:: 
Motivé par l'article du dernier cpc et l'idée que ce succès hallucinant (Star Citizen), doit forcément faire envie à des financiers/gens du marketing, un peu partout dans le monde du jeu.
Je reste néanmoins intéressé et optimiste. Par contre je ne filerai pas un centime de mon argent durement gagné, en avance. En tous cas pas à ce stade si peu avancé.

----------


## Saeko

Wait & see comme on dit.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Saeko

Sexy. 

photoshop bullshit ou pas ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Ce sont des images tirées de la vidéo, ça à l'air assez cohérent non ?

----------


## Saeko

elle est dans la vidéo celle la : 



?



Sinon le moding des armes fait envie!

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## PanzerKadaver

> photoshop bullshit ou pas ?


J'serais tenté de dire "Non pas trop" (sauf peut être pour l'effet du laser en pleine caméra, là j'ai un doute). Pour le profane c'est sexy effectivement mais avec un peu plus de concentration on peut voir les petits défauts dû à Unity 5 (genre un AA qui à parfois un peu de mal, un DOF un peu baveux, des textures parfois un peu plates).

En mouvement c'est à peine perceptible (m'a fallu plusieurs visionnages et m'attarder sur les screenshots pour remarquer ces défauts, qui me sautait aux yeux dans la v4), preuve s'il en fallait que Unity est un excellent moteur quand il est mit dans des mains compétentes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> elle est dans la vidéo celle la : ?


Si on en croit l'encart présent aux débuts des vidéos, celles-ci ont étés capturée grâce à un système de replay. Si c'est un outil qui leur sert pour analyser le jeu en train de tourner, me surprend pas qu'il puisse faire des screenshots avec des angles de caméra maison. Idéalement, j'aimerais bien que nous, joueurs, puissions avoir accès à cet outil, histoire de pouvoir faire de l'analyse de partie (surtout si on est mort sans trop comprendre pourquoi).

----------


## Paincru

jolies. Ça fait envie.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Les gens sur le forum officiel sont excitée comme une bande de pucelles pendant un concert de <insérer ici le nom du boys band à la mode> et ne lâchent pas les dev'. Un développeur à tenu à préciser que l'alpha est, je cite, "prévu pour février si tout ce passe bien", fin de citation et que, je cite à nouveau, "toute l'équipe est sur le pont pour arriver à une alpha stable", fin de citation.

On aura également, ce mois-ci, droit au premier épisode des "Dev Diaries".

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Essaye de le lancer directement depuis l'exe du jeu, sans passer par le launcher.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Oui ça fonctionne  !! Rohhh il on reset les comptes génial  !!

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je crois que je vais me mettre au vintorez et au saiga !

----------


## esprex

Je prie pour une vague ce soir qui va au moins jusqu'au 03/08/16, pitié  :Emo:

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Quelle idée aussi de préco aussi tard  ::trollface::

----------


## esprex

J'ai résisté trop longtemps, oui  :Emo:

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Jack (mon pote canadien), maître troll since 1985 :



> J'veux pas foutre la merde, mais EFT à réussi en 2 ans ce que Survarium est incapable de faire depuis 4 ans : Sortir un mode PvE

----------


## esprex

Moui enfin bon, on s'en fout un peu du PvE (enfin moi je m'en fou), surtout si c'est pour tomber sur des IA complètement cheat avec un comportement wh + aimbot  ::trollface::

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Naaaaan mais ça c'est parce qu'ils ont programmé l'IA comme des branques

Pour répondre à la question de Raoul sur les perf de l'AK tacticool : Je gagne grandement en maniabilité, je perd un peu en control du recul.

Alors qu'avec le crosse fixe c'est l'inverse, ma maniabilité s'effondre et le contrôle de recul bondit.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Brancher un téléphone  portable en jeu fait planter la partie...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et comment on pivote les objets dans l'inventaire  ?

----------


## esprex

> Brancher un téléphone  portable en jeu fait planter la partie...


Allumer la lumière de son salon aussi, fait gaffe  ::ninja::

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Et comment on pivote les objets dans l'inventaire  ?


Touche R quand tu fais un drag'n'drop

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Allumer la lumière de son salon aussi, fait gaffe


Nan mais en usb sur l'ordi quoi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et merde j'ai perdu mon beau vss en mourant comme un con ne sachant pas me soigner... Pourtant j'ai utilisé une trousse médicale, toutes les partie du perso était au vert (du coup tu ne peux plus te servir du matériel médical) mais toujours se halo rouge et le perso qui fini par mourir...  

Sinon les temps de chargement sont beaucoup plus long (de 1mn avant patch a 5 mn maintenant) mais c'est surement parce que j'ai reinstallé le jeu sur un disque dur classique au lieu du ssd...

On peu enfin vérifier les munitions, ça a l'air plus fluide mais je n'ai pas noter d'autres amélioration (j'ai une partie seulement) !

----------


## Saeko

Une vague pour aujourd'hui ?

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Une vague pour aujourd'hui ?


Rien d'annoncé en ce sens

----------


## Raoulospoko

Tu arrives a te soigner Panzer?

Et le scope du SV-98 ne fonctionne pas... Encore du fric foutu en l'air..

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Tu arrives a te soigner Panzer?


Yep, avec un drag'n'drop avec l'item de soin sur la partie du corps touché




> Et le scope du SV-98 ne fonctionne pas... Encore du fric foutu en l'air..


Ouais, ya un souci de placement du scope sur le fusil.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Yep, avec un drag'n'drop avec l'item de soin sur la partie du corps touché


ça oui mais même quand toutes les parties de mon corp (huilé et tout) sont verte, il y a toujours l'halo rouge (sur l'ecran de jeu) et je meurt au bout de quelques secondes...

----------


## Raoulospoko

D'ailleurs, je crois que ça save  quand on déco de la partie en cour, c'est un bon moyen de se faire un stock des chouettes trousses de soin qui se trouve dans les garages de custom !

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> ça oui mais même quand toutes les parties de mon corp (huilé et tout) sont verte, il y a toujours l'halo rouge (sur l'ecran de jeu) et je meurt au bout de quelques secondes...


Tu dois avoir une hémorragie non soignée. Perso, j'ai jamais eu de problème, même en ayant plusieurs artères en guirlande de Noël. Pour virer les dernières traces sur l'écran je prend un coup de morphine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs, je crois que ça save  quand on déco de la partie en cour, c'est un bon moyen de se faire un stock des chouettes trousses de soin qui se trouve dans les garages de custom !


Oui ça save, comme si on avait survécu au raid.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Tu dois avoir une hémorragie non soignée. Perso, j'ai jamais eu de problème, même en ayant plusieurs artères en guirlande de Noël. Pour virer les dernières traces sur l'écran je prend un coup de morphine.


Peut-etre ! Je n'ai jamais le temps de voir les petites icones :ouaiouai: , en tous tous les items médicaux sont grisé (pas fais gaffe si les atèles marchés  et je n'ai pas d'anti douleur).

----------


## esprex

Pffff, 4ème vague jusqu'au 25/07...  ::cry::

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Pffff, 4ème vague jusqu'au 25/07...


Vois le bon côté des choses, quand tu débarquera, t'aura esquivé le plus gros des bugs critiques  :^_^:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ouais peut-être que t'auras plus des mod d'armes qui s'appelle reset...

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Patch en approche. Croisons les doigts pour avoir une IA avec laquelle on pourra lutter à armes égales

----------


## Raoulospoko

Le patch est dispo sur le forum  !

----------


## VilainChat

Salut, me fait envie depuis un sacré moment ce jeu....

Alors vu que vous avez l'air de vous éclater dessus, c'est comment le feeling général ? Et l'optimisation ? pas trop dégueue ?

Je compte me le préco mais je sais pas trop si ça vaut le coup de mettre plus de thunes pour avoir un "coffre" plus gros ? votre avis ?

----------


## Saeko

> Je compte me le préco mais je sais pas trop si ça vaut le coup de mettre plus de thunes pour avoir un "coffre" plus gros ? votre avis ?


Pour les bonus in-game tous sera déblocable sans préco dans le jeu (sauf tomawak j'crois). Et pour le reste genre les items/armes si tu prends une balle dans la tête tu perds tout donc... J'ai un petit doute sur le "unique securty machin" peut être un légèrement plus grands que se qu'on pourra trouver dans le jeu mais le "unique" me laisse perplexe, ça pourrait être aussi bien la couleur que la taille. 

Il n'y a aucun aspect pay to win dans ces pre-co, à toi de voir si l'unique motivation à preco la edge of darkness c'est te la jouer kikoo call of envoyer des tomahawk (pourra t'on le perdre lui aussi après un seul et unique décès ?) dans la gueule des putain d'Ivan. Sinon d'après les premiers retours il vaudrait mieux attendre la fin de l'alpha pour te faire un reel avis et tenter la beta ? Car pour le moment hormis la super customisations des armes le reste des features (Compétence, multijoueur, enemie jouer non par pas l'ia mais par des joueurs etc...) sont encore absentes et aucun moyen de savoir pour encore combien de temps.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Salutations mon bon ami félin.

Le gun feel est exceptionnel. J'avais pas ressenti une telle satisfaction depuis les jeux Metro. Les déplacements du perso sont à mis chemin entre Stalker et Arma, c'est pas degeu. Faut prendre le coup mais c'est pas degeu. 

Ont à eu droit à une première passe d'optimisation avec l'avant dernier patch et mes fps ont commencé à être stable. Y a encore quelques ralentissement due au fait que pour le moment l'IA est géré côté client.

Pour un jeu Unity l'exploit est plus que notable, je pensais pas que des devs arriveraient à faire un jeu aussi joli avec un tel moteur. La première fois que j'ai vu le trailer, je pensais que c'était du Unreal Engine.

Pour le coffre, ouais c'est pas superflu. L'état du Stash (ton coffre) est tel le qu'il sera pour les joueurs qui débutent. En ayant quelques armes et munitions d'avance, un peu de vivre et un peu de bouffe, j'arrive à le remplir en deux-trois raids fructueux.

Faut voir aussi que ça te permettra de sécuriser un accès à la closed beta qui arrivera juste après l'alpha.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Dur la correction du système de loot, du coup je ne trouve presque plus rien...
Il y a du mieux pour l'ia dans factory mais c'est toujours la misère dans custom...

----------


## Le Doyen

Heu ... comment obtenir une clé ? aide moi !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Chez pas trop, inscris toi sur le groupe Steam du jeu et tu verra ce que l’émissaire propose !

----------


## Le Doyen

Je viens de lui envoyer un p'tit mess sur le fofo du jeu, je vais faire de même sur Steam alors  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

En tous cas pas de squad pour l'instant, sûrement juste du matchmaking. Ça risque d'être compliqué de se retrouver.

----------


## Le Doyen

Je viens d'avoir réponse, l'ambassadeur aura des clés, à reception, il les fera gagner par concours. J'attend ton aide Raoulospoko, car si c'est des questions sur le jeu, tu seras bien mieux renseigné que moi !  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bon c'est pour aujourd'hui le online ou quoi !!!

----------


## ToiiNe

Qu'est ce que c'est long.... Limite ils n'auraient pas dû mettre en ligne le patch note  ::wacko::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ils font toujours ça, c'est des vicieux....
Mais du coup il y a souvent des trucs en plus !!

Mais je croyais que l'ont auraient une mise a jours graphique et une autre avec le online  !! Là c'est du lourd !!

----------


## ToiiNe

Croisage de doigt ! 

J'espère surtout que ça tiendra la route le online. C'est bien de sortir un patch avec mais faut que ça marche :D

Doit on remercier la sortie d'Hired Ops ? ^^

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est pas leur premier jeu online et il y a eu plusieurs vidéos de gameplay où ils etaient a plusieurs. A mon avis en plus des divers bug lié a l'alpha et a la gestion des armes, le gros du taf sera sûr le côté rpg et l'optimisation.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Certains disent vers18-19h la maj !

----------


## ToiiNe

Oue j'ai lu ça mais je sais pas d'où ils sortent l'info...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ben le forum Russe est bien plus complet que le notre, certains Russophones arrivent a ramener des infos intéressantes.

----------


## ToiiNe

Oui j'essaie de regarder de temps en temps en me servant de google trad mais compliqué  :^_^:

----------


## esprex

> En tous cas pas de squad pour l'instant, sûrement juste du matchmaking. Ça risque d'être compliqué de se retrouver.


Ils abusent  :tired:

----------


## ToiiNe

Les mecs sont ouf sur le forum, apparemment impossible de se connecter au jeu.... maybe release du patch... grosse hype

----------


## Stelarc

C'est ça quand on achète de l'accès anticipé... ::siffle::

----------


## ToiiNe

Nan ça sent le reboot de serveur pour mise à dispo du patch !!

----------


## esprex

C'est ça quand on parle sans savoir... ::siffle::

----------


## ToiiNe

:haha:

----------


## Stelarc

Toutes mes confuses je croyais que le nouveau patch empêchait la connexion... Ce serait tellement surréaliste que ça arrive lors d'une alpha qui passe du solo au online via un patch. ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Ils abusent


Non ils préviennent dans le changelog, ils testent d'abord les quêtes, changement de niveau, perks ect...
Et après ils ajoutent la gestion des squads .
Ont ne sais mm pas s'il va y avoir un tchat in-game pour ce patch.
Par contre les mises a niveaux devraient être plus régulières.

----------


## ToiiNe

Lu dans la section russe, pas de tacht in game pour l'instant. Ça sera pour les prochains patchs

----------


## Raoulospoko

Sur le forum les dev disent qu'ils sont a fonds, ne comptes pas les heures et bossent le week-end...

Et c'est pas encore là ::ninja::

----------


## ToiiNe

Lancer le online ne doit pas être une mince affaire et en plus de ça le moteur graphique évolue. Qu'ils prennent leur temps pour optimiser le tout  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Leur forum est injoignable, ptete qu'il upload le patch !!

----------


## ToiiNe

Le forum ? J'y ai accès perso et c'est pas un topic annonçant le patch qui va le faire bugger  ::happy2::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Et merde ! Bon je vais attendre leur mail au lieux de regarder leur forum de toute façon ça peut durer deux heure pu deux mois...

----------


## esprex

> Leur forum est injoignable, ptete qu'il upload le patch !!


C'est ce que vous disiez il y a deux jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah oui l'espoir fait vivre...
Mais bon il faut respirer et passer a autre chose !! :Gerbe:

----------


## MrPok

Le jeu est impossible à acheter pour moi, le paiement ne passe pas par carte, et d'après le forum je suis pas le seul  ::(:  .

----------


## Le Doyen

C'est tout un merdier, même pour m'inscrire sur le fofo, j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois, cause du mail de confirm que je n'ai jamais recu.

----------


## Zzebra

Ouais leur système est un peu pourri. On peut, par exemple, pas changer l'email avec lequel on s'est inscrit (bon, pour le moment apparemment).

----------


## VilainChat

> C'est tout un merdier, même pour m'inscrire sur le fofo, j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois, cause du mail de confirm que je n'ai jamais recu.





> Le jeu est impossible à acheter pour moi, le paiement ne passe pas par carte, et d'après le forum je suis pas le seul  .


Le site avait l'air de cafouiller aujourd'hui.
Sinon de ce que j'ai lu sur le fofo anglais oui le paiement passe pas apparemment avec certaines banques car de ce que j'ai compris d'un type qui a contacté sa banque : XSolia serait considérée comme société bancaire frauduleuse... Alors que non.
Fin bref ceci dit j'ai pas trop eu de soucis pour ma part je suis chez les petits écureuils qui m'ont envoyé un code de confirmation par sms mais il a quand même fallu que je m'y reprenne à 2 fois vu que le site patauge dans la vodka.

Oui je suis faible j'ai craqué....   ::siffle::

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est bon d'être faible ::trollface:: 
Mais il va falloir se ressaisir pour éradiquer les hordes rouges qui défilent dans leur campagne pour protéger leur ressources.
A moins que tu ne prennes le mauvais camp ::trollface::

----------


## VilainChat

@Raoulospoko et les autres qui y jouent :

J'ai plusieurs questions du coup après une petite session de test..

1) Au premier lancement j'ai eu le choix entre les BEAR et les USEC (j'ai pris les ours) mais ce choix est définitif ? pas moyen d'en changer ou d'avoir plusieurs perso ?

2) J'ai voulu tester une partie en hors ligne et sans pvp pour voir comment ça se passe. Une fois lâché en pleine cambrousse et après avoir ramassé ce dont on a besoin donc, où sont les points d'extractions ? Ils sont tout le temps actifs ou alors il faut les débloquer ? Je n'arrive pas à les "voirs" et ne sait pas où ils sont ou comment ils sont représentés....

3) Le container sécurisé : Donc si je meurs je ne perds pas ce container et ce qu'il contient on est bien d'accord ?

4) Si j'ai le malheur d'ouvrir l'onglet "Map" de l'inventaire que ce soit en jeu ou dans le menu principal je me retrouve bloqué dans cet onglet map (gros bug quoi), le bouton 'retour' disparait et je ne peux plus rien faire les autres onglets ne marchant plus 'echap' non plus, seule solution : Alt+F4.... et perdre tout le stuff...  Une solution connue ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je ne sais pas (j'espère) si l'on pourra avoir plusieurs perso, mais a chaque mise a jour tu repart a zéro. 
La sortie du niveau est différente a chaque niveau. Une porte dans factory, une porte blindée a custom et un point de passage entre les barbelés dans wood. Quand tu y est il y a un décompte qui s'affiche. Pour l'instant tu n'as besoin de rien pour sortir mais bientôt il faudra une clé.
Tu as raison pour le container, aussi en se moment tu ne perd pas tes objets en PvE.
Et oui l'onglet map bug c'est nouveau même si tu as une carte.
Sinon tu en pense quoi ?

----------


## VilainChat

Ah c'est donc pour ça que je n'ai pas perdu mes sacs à dos/poches quand j'ai fait mes déconnections sauvages/alt+F4.

Sinon pour le moment le feeling est très bon, il faut que j'en découvre plus pour pouvoir le juger, j'y retourne.



Edit : 

Où puis je trouver une lampe torche quelconque ? genre une lampe frontale ? Y'a rien chez les marchands et j'en ai pas trouvé sur mes 4 tentatives de raid sur Custom... j'ai bien envie de me faire des repérages sur la map Factory mais elle est de nuit only  :Emo:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pour les lampes tu as sois des lampes a fixer sur tes armes sous des nvg  (mais ça coûte très chère)

----------


## Bix

Tu en trouves sur les SCAVs. Et sinon, il y a plusieurs sorties sur chaque carte  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Tu en trouves sur les SCAVs. Et sinon, il y a plusieurs sorties sur chaque carte


Ha bon !! Je n'en ai trouvé qu'une par carte...



Spoiler Alert! 


la grande porte au fond de factory, la porte blindée après un escalier qui descend dans une cave pour custom et le passage dans les barbelés avec un pick-up pour wood

----------


## Bix

> Ha bon !! Je n'en ai trouvé qu'une par carte...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la grande porte au fond de factory, la porte blindée après un escalier qui descend dans une cave pour custom et le passage dans les barbelés avec un pick-up pour wood


Pour Customs, 

Spoiler Alert! 


t'as le bunker tout au fond de la map quasiment, un autre bunker similaire un peu plus proche du côté de la station service, et l'escalier du petit bâtiment au garage de la ZI



Pour Factory j'ai un peu plus de mal à m'y retrouver, 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais y'a déjà une sortie dans la première partie, derrière une grille que tu ouvres avec la clé factory (pratique pour se barrer vite fait bien fait en multi  ::P: ), il y a la grande porte rouge avec sortie de secours du fond, et je suis persuadé dans avoir trouvé une autre au fond d'un tunnel mais je suis pas certain.. Faut que je la refasse en PvE 



J'en ai trouvé qu'une seule dans Woods par contre

----------


## MrPok

Du monde dis po pour y joué cet aprem? Je squat le chan delta de battlefield.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Pour Customs, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> t'as le bunker tout au fond de la map quasiment, un autre bunker similaire un peu plus proche du côté de la station service, et l'escalier du petit bâtiment au garage de la ZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhoooo va falloir que matte ça  !

Sinon pour le multi pas avant demain pour moi ! Le browser merde moins ??

Apparemment ont commence la partie complètement dispersés.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je viens de trouver ça :
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/591879...nded-alpha.htm
Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, ils racontent tellement de connerie sur se site...
Genre le mode arène, jamais entendu parlé.

----------


## Le Doyen

Ca rendrait le jeu moins crédible, ce mode aréne, ou alors c'est trés synthétisé comme commentaire.
Enfin si se retrouvait dans une map en pvp, ou l'on loot des armes et qu'une mission consiste à ramener un item est un mode aréne, ca passe ^^

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ouais par contre l'open world, ils (bsg) en ont parlé il y a très longtemps mais rien depuis...

----------


## Silver

Pour ce qui est du mode Open world, ils en parlent un peu dans les Developer Answers :




> Q: How does the global map look? May I move free on this map?
> A: There is no such thing as global map. You can go to the raids from main menu. *Also there will be a free-roam location without time limit.*
> 
> Q: May my clan build a base in Tarkov? With stash, barracks and other stuff?
> A: No. You need to Escape, not Survive.


Pour le mode Arène, ce serait du 1v1, 2v2, 3v3 et 4v4. À partir de 4:09 ici :

----------


## MrPok

Toujours personne d'OP?

----------


## Dynastiew

Salut tout le monde!

Je cherche un youtuber français qui ferais des vidéos en français sur la version actuel de Escape from Tarkov (j'en trouve qui en parle quand yavait les interviews)

C'est pour motiver mon frère  ::):  mais bon Jackfrags et Frankieonpc c'est en anglais ^^.

Edit: j'ai regarder je parle donc de video de l'alpha de ce moment  ::):  en francais.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ca risque pas le jeu est sous NDA, les seul Youtuber qui ont fais des vidéos ont eu l'autorisation de BSG.

----------


## Silver

Il y a 4 vidéos de MKyron en français dans cette playlist : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...2tKmbYsuCgthVo
Elles datent de mi-2016.

La première de la playlist :

----------


## Dynastiew

Donc du coup ya aucun youtuber Francais qui à était choisis en même temps yavait pas grand choix j'ai l'impression aussi :\.

Oui je parlais de ces vids Silver, mais c'est pas du footage de joueur, si?

----------


## Le Doyen

Ce sont ses vidéos qui m'ont hypé ! en faite le mec fait avec les infos récoltées sur le moment, il y a de l'enrobage et certainement des chose qui ne sont plus d'actualités.
Mais à souligner : EfT n'est pas un Survival comme on l'entend ( voir DayZ ) !

----------


## Raoulospoko

Il raconte des conneries, depuis quand il faut stériliser l'eau...

----------


## Le Doyen

Disons qu'il y a des infos récoltées, des suppositions, des infos erronées, des intentions des dev mais non accomplies etc ...
En bref, cette série de vidéo ne reflète pas le jeu !

----------


## Zzebra

J'ferais des vidéos avec Pok dès qu'ils liftent enfin la NDA.

----------


## Le Doyen

Hola ! déja des bans ! c'est bon ca !!!  :;): 

Je cite :


Comme nous l'avons annoncé dès le début du test Alpha d'Escape from Tarkov, le système de détection anti-triche et hack n'a pas encore été activé. Malheureusement, certains utilisateurs ont essayé d'employer des méthodes de tricherie pour gagner un avantage injuste au combat et gâcher le jeu aux joueurs honnêtes.

Aujourd'hui, nous avons exécuté une première vague de bannissements pour l'utilisation de tricherie. Veuillez noter que les personnes qui ont été attrapées pour tricherie ne sont pas seulement interdites et exclues des tests Alpha, mais perdent aussi définitivement leurs comptes et renoncent au droit de faire des réclamations sur leurs sanctions, quel que soit le paquet précommandé.

Nous continuerons notre lutte acharnée contre les pirates et les tricheurs, à la fois sur cette étape de test et à partir de maintenant. Nous sommes des fanatiques du fair-play et avons une tolérance zéro pour ceux qui jouent autrement.

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui très bon, raous les tricheurs  :Carton:

----------


## ToiiNe

Je suis absolument pas pro-russe mais quand ils tapent les mecs ils tapent 



> perdent aussi définitivement leurs comptes et renoncent au droit de faire des réclamations sur leurs sanctions, quel que soit le paquet précommandé.


Justice est faite

----------


## Raoulospoko

Quelqu'un s'y connait pour nous faire un Sweet fx qui rajoute juste de l'antialiasing ??
Ça pourrait être bien en attendant qu'il soit réactivé !

----------


## Bix

Utilise Reshade plutôt https://reshade.me/

Et t'actives que le SMAA. Mais je te conseille un peu de sharpen, l'adaptive par exemple. C'est subtil mais parfait pour ce jeu.

----------


## Raoulospoko

hers amis! Nous sommes heureux de vous présenter les Patch Notes préliminaires de la dernière mise à jour avant le lancement de la phase de test bêta fermée!

Nous prévoyons l'installer sur les serveurs alpha de Escape From Tarkov dans les prochains jours.

IMPORTANT!

Le projet s'est exporté vers la technologie DirectX 11 et la version du moteur Unity 5.6.

Il offre de nombreuses opportunités pour le développement de l'aspect visuel, l'optimisation et les nouvelles fonctionnalités, mais peut également entraîner des problèmes visuels.

Les profils du jeu seront réinitialisés!



Un nouveau Launcher, comprenant :

    Une conception entièrement nouvelle
    L' affichage les dernières news et vidéos sur la page principale
    L'onglet News, où vous pouvez lire toutes les nouvelles du site Web et les évaluer
    L' affichage des alertes importantes et critiques sur la page principale du launcher
    Configuration des mises à jour automatiques du launcher et du jeu, actions sur le démarrage du jeu et minimisation
    Liens utiles vers les sections du site et du profil



Ajoutée:

Système d'assurance
- Avant d'entrer dans le raid, ou dans le stash, vous pouvez choisir l'équipement à assurer pour un seul raid.
- L'équipement assuré n'est retourné que s'il n'a été looté par personne.
- Ainsi, l'assurance ne permet pas de créer des doublons ou de faire de l'argent sur ce système.

    Capacité d'entrer un raid au bon moment
    L'heure est maintenant affichée au format 24 heures
    Discussion générale ( Chat )
    Adaptation d'interface ajoutée pour différentes résolutions
    Ajout d'une nouvelle animation pour les pistolets, les grenades et les armes de mêlée
    Ajout de nouveaux objets, médicaments, conteneurs, articles de quêtes futures
    Ajout de nouveaux effets visuels et sonores lors du tir, du tracé de la balle et lorsque vous touchez un adversaire



Armes:

Ajout de la MP5 ainsi que des mods permettant la conversion en MP5-SD 



Modifications des Armes : (Partie non traduite car très spécifique )

    MFI HK Universal Low Profile Scope Mount Adapter for HK systems with a Picatinny rail
    Cobra EKP-8-02 reflex sight for Picatinny rail
    Cobra EKP-8-02 reflex sight for dovetail mount
    Axion dovetail adapter
    Viking Tactical UVG tactical grip
    Troy M7A1 PDW stock
    Aimpoint Micro T-1 reflex sight
    Aimpoint Micro T-1 sight installation adapter
    TAPCO SAW-Style pistol grip for AK
    UBR GEN2 stock
    MFT BUS Stock
    PWS CQB 74 5.45x39 Muzzle brake
    PWS CQB 5.56x45 Muzzle brake
    Hexagon AK-74 5.45x39 sound suppressor
    Hexagon SKS 7.62x39 sound suppressor
    Hexagon AKM 7.62x39 sound suppressor
    UTG SKS SOCOM Rail mount



Equipement:

    UMTBS Scout Shooter 6sh112 chest rig (no dedicated model yet)
    Alpha chest rig (no dedicated model yet)
    Les loot ne sont pas inclus dans la liste, tout comme divers objets de troc et de quête.





Optimisations implémentées:

    Système d'animation
    Interfaces de jeu
    Réorganisation de la méthode de frame rendering
    Optimisation de la vitesse de chargement de l'objet



Amélioration des IA :

    Ajout du sprint
    Les IA utilisent maintenant le tir automatique par défaut si leur arme le permet
    Ajout du lancer de grenade si une grenade se trouve dans leur poches
    Ajout de nouvelles zones de patrouille sur Woods et Custom
    Les bots peuvent s'arrêter aléatoirement pendant leur patrouille
    Les IA se cacheront si elles sont en danger et attaqueront en cas de supériorité
    Les IA cibleront prioritairement les cibles les mieux équipées



Rectifications :

    Bug qui pouvait enregistrer 2 fois les dégâts d'une seule balle
    Bug qui endommageait les deux jambes quand une seule était touchée
    Bug qui permettait de s'accroupir dans certains murs
    Bug qui apparaissait en appuyant dans la touche de rechargement dans le menu CTRL+clic pour déplacer des objets de marchands à vendre qui faisait planter l'écran d'échange
    Bug qui permettait des objets assignés à la barre d'accès rapide et déplacé dans le stash après d'être utilisé dans d'autres emplacements
    Bug qui plaçait mal la main du Scav en vue FPS par rapport au reste du corps
    Bug qui faisait apparaître des touches d'édition de carte
    L'impact des fragments de grenade lors de l'explosion est maintenant correctement représenté



Changements :

    Mécanique d'impact du couteau, maintenant si la lame traverse un personnage ou un obstacle le coup ne traversera pas.
    Équilibrage des soins, médicaments et ajout d'un nouveau kit de soin
    Équilibrage de l'économie, à présent les marchands dépendront plus du troc
    Ajout d'un nouveau marchand qui achète et vend contre des dollars en accord avec la valeur de change
    Modification du "Scav backpack" de 4x4 à 5x4 cases, son prix a été augmenté
    Diminution de l'espace occupé par la "fishing vest" de 3x3 à 2x3
    Nombre de cases disponibles dans la "fishing vest" qui passe à 1x1, 2x1, 2x1, 1x1
    Suppression du "slide stop" sur le Saiga, le modèle présenté dans le jeu n'en a pas.
    Ajout de la collision entre joueurs

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Utilise Reshade plutôt https://reshade.me/
> 
> Et t'actives que le SMAA. Mais je te conseille un peu de sharpen, l'adaptive par exemple. C'est subtil mais parfait pour ce jeu.


Sweet Fx  n'est pas dans l'anti cheat, je vais voir pour reshade.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils ont communiqué sur la date de la beta ? (La beta c'est bien l'étape ou tous les préco vont pouvoir tater le jeu ?  ::unsure:: )

----------


## Raoulospoko

Dans le mail que j'ai reçu il est indiqué summer 2017.
Le prochain patch inclue toutes les modif du moteur et s'il n'y a pas de problème je pense que ça va aller très vite.
Ça a mis du temps pour passer a la dernière version d'Unity et a DX11 mais apparemment ça va nous changer la vie !!
Après l'été c'est jusque fin septembre hein ::trollface:: 
Et oui normalement a partir de la bêta tous les possesseur du jeu pourront jouer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dernier message des dev, demain ou dimanche le patch !!!

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je viens de trouver ça sur les skill :
http://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/Character_skills

----------


## Voodoonice

> Dans le mail que j'ai reçu il est indiqué summer 2017.
> Le prochain patch inclue toutes les modif du moteur et s'il n'y a pas de problème je pense que ça va aller très vite.
> Ça a mis du temps pour passer a la dernière version d'Unity et a DX11 mais apparemment ça va nous changer la vie !!
> Après l'été c'est jusque fin septembre hein
> Et oui normalement a partir de la bêta tous les possesseur du jeu pourront jouer.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Dernier message des dev, demain ou dimanche le patch !!!


Merci  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Petit spoiler du prochain patch :

----------


## Raoulospoko

Guide utile (peut-être pas pour la partie graphique vu qu'on passe a dx11).

http://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/to...ources-utiles/

----------


## Voodoonice

Toujours pas de date pour la beta ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

A part Summer 2017 non.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

T'as de la chance Voodoonice, ça arrive a l'instant !

 We would like to proudly announce that Escape from Tarkov will be entering its official Closed Beta Testing stage (CBT) in July 2017. The closed beta will be available to owners of all pre-order editions, regardless of the purchase date. On this stage, we will introduce major performance optimizations, several new features and plenty of new content: the new Shoreline location, new weapon parts and modifications, new loot items, a new trader and much more.

Now a bit more detail on some of the significant new features and content in the Closed Beta:

    Insurance System - For a small amount of in-game currency, it is possible to ensure the weapons and equipment, increasing the chances of retaining it.
    Loot and Economy - The CBT will feature new Merchant named Peacemaker from whom players will be able to purchase western weapons and gear, new barter loot, medicine and additional useful items for players to buy, sell and trade. Economic balancing means items will be made available in marketplaces for barter and in loot drops based on their popularity and rarity within the economics system.
    Weapons - New weapon customization parts and ammunition types, also the addition of the modern-classic MP5 submachine gun offer players even more customizability - no wonder, as the in-depth customization is one of the things we are most proud of.
    Locations - There will be a total of four locations available to play- Customs, Woods, Factory, and Shoreline - all with different sizes and terrains. The Shoreline location will be the newest and the biggest map addition to the CBT.
    General Chat - Chat channels to all players online in the game allowing players to share useful information and assemble for the raids.

Escape from Tarkov has been preparing for the launch of the Closed Beta; the Battlestate Games team has dedicated a great deal of time to the optimization of the animation system, internal game and system modules, which have all undergone extensive adjustments and optimizations. Also in preparation for the CBT launch, the game has been updated to the current version of Unity, allowing Escape from Tarkov to take full use of DX11 and other optimizations offered by the engine.

The closed beta is now at the doorstep!

----------


## Voodoonice

Oh putain  :Bave:  ::love::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pour moi ont va tester 10-15 jours le patch mise a jour Unity et DX 11 et c'est parti !!!
Bon ont a pas encore le patch, ils sont tombés sur un bug majeur hier...

----------


## Raoulospoko

> The game test servers of Escape from Tarkov will now be disabled to install the patch 0.2.40.168.
> 
> We plan to complete the installation in about 2 hours. We will inform you about all the changes.
> 
> Thank you for understanding.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Le patch est en ligne !!!!

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Patch 0.2.40.168 is deployed on Escape from Tarkov test servers! This is the last update before the Closed Beta Testing stage launch! 
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT!
> 
> The project has moved onto DirectX 11 technology and Unity 5.6 engine version.
> 
> It offers numerous opportunities for the development of the visual aspect, optimization and new functionality, but can also result in some visual problems.
> 
> ...

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Oww Yeahh !!
\o/

----------


## Voodoonice

Je frétille comme une pucelle  ::XD::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Alors première partie sur custom un régal !! C'est enfin fluide partout, tous le temps !!! Bon j'ai fais qu'une partie.
De toute façon dès le menu tu sais que le jeu a été optimisé.

Les marchands semblent ce renouveler plus souvent avec ce que les joueurs revendes. En tous cas c'est vide pour l'instant niveau armes.

Par contre je ne sais pas si ça viens de moi ou du changement de version du moteur ou de DX11 mais il est vraiment temps qu'ils réactivent l'anti aliasing...

Très bonne update, ça annonce du bon pour la bêta !

----------


## Bathory

Le jeu a l'air de bien avancé ou c'est qu'une impression ? C'est tellement prometteur sur le papier.  ::o:

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est le jour et la nuit par rapport au début. 
J'ai l'impression que les plus gros problèmes viennent d'être réglé. 
C'est même jouable en Scav ::):

----------


## Bathory

Intéressant, je pense attendre encore un peu mais c'est à peu près sûr que je finirais par l'avoir.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Il y a une open bêta de prévu après la closed bêta, avec BSG c'est jamais facile de savoir quand mais ça sera forcément relayé par ici.

----------


## Bix

Yatta !!!!

----------


## Raoulospoko

Par contre c'est le retour des bots de la mort...

----------


## Bix

Ah merde, bootloop chez moi... Et personne n'en parle sur le forum  ::'(:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Regarde dans les environs de la page 7-8 du topic, je me demande si ya pas eu un truc dans le genre.
Peut-être vers la page 4 je sais plus trop mais au début du topic.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



http://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/to...240168/?page=4

C'est ça ?

Ah non ayé j'ai compris...

----------


## Le Doyen

> Ah merde, bootloop chez moi... Et personne n'en parle sur le forum


As tu bien désinstallé l'ancienne version ?

----------


## Bix

Bon j'ai réussi à passer outre l'écran de chargement et à arriver ingame. Aucune amélioration de perf réellement visible pour moi (faudrait que je teste un peu plus au niveau du dortoir et avec une optique) 

Par contre.. Ma souris est limitée à une portion de mon écran, mais pas son action. Le pointeur ne peut pas dépasser une certaine portion de l'écran mais arrive quand même à actionner les boutons, ce qui fait que tout est décalé et c'est injouable dans les menus et inventaires... Ça a sûrement à voir avec le fait que le jeu tourne en 1440p ou 1656p et pas en 2160p, bref c'est bien dégueu.

et sinon tous les menus sont deux fois plus gros qu'avant : J'imagine qu'ils ont mis en place un scaling de l'UI

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> As tu bien désinstallé l'ancienne version ?


Oui oui c'était bien désinstallé, en forçant le 2160p par le .ini c'est passé

----------


## Saeko

> pour prendre connaissance du patch notes.


Oh Wait  :tired: 

Ben du coup y aura surement plus que la map  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah enfin mister Saeko porte ses ballz et veut se fighter contre du full stuff plutôt que des bambi à la hachette, enfin !

----------


## Saeko

Okay la je bande. 

Les bonus ont l'air assez puissant haut niveau et surtout plus de dégradation.

50 niveaux apparemment et par contre  je vois déjà les -50% chance de saignement/fracture  :WTF:

----------


## Le Doyen

Mal fichus :/ les geeks vont être surpuissant, le petit nouveau, et petit joueur sera une proie qui se fera déglinguer sans cesse, à moins qu' il ai des serveurs appropriés.

----------


## Saeko

> Mal fichus :/ les geeks vont être surpuissant, le petit nouveau, et petit joueur sera une proie qui se fera déglinguer sans cesse, à moins qu' il ai des serveurs appropriés.


Reste à voir l'équilibrage, mais une balle dans la tête reste une balle dans la tête. Pour ce qui est composante rpg grind de compétence c'est ce qui me plaît le plus. Et quand je vois leur nombre  ::o:   :Bave:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je sort de week-end, j'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## esprex

Non. À part qu'un coup de fusil à pompe dans les jambes à 30m ça one shot  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Non. À part qu'un coup de fusil à pompe dans les jambes à 30m ça one shot


Le talon d'Achille :Vibre:

----------


## Saeko

> Non. À part qu'un coup de fusil à pompe dans les jambes à 30m ça one shot


J'ai pas de mot pour ce énième raid écourté de la manière la plus bullshit possible  :ouaiouai: 

Tu fait des raid à poils, tu fais 6 affrontements à 5 mètres contre ia shotgun, tu les tue tous et tu prends des 20 de dommages à chaque fois par ci par la sans fracture ou membre à 0. Tu pars en raide full stuff tu clear la Map, tu as une ia shotgun à la fin qui décale à 20 mètres et OS...

----------


## esprex

J'ai eu une discussion à ce sujet avec Torus sur discord, mais il se base uniquement sur les stats du jeu en te disant "bah c'est normal, chaque plomb c'est 20 de dégâts et il y en a 12 !". Oui mais non, à aucun moment tu meurs parce que tu as des plombs dans la jambe, au pire tu perds beaucoup de sang et tu es immobilisé, mais tu ne meurs pas direct. C'est là tout le problème de la gestion des dégâts à mon sens sur ce jeu, suffit d'avoir un bras ou une jambe foutue et que tu reçois un seul dommage à cet endroit précis, tu meurs. Incohérent avec la réalité.

Du coup suffit d'un coup de pompe bien placé dans les jambes, si les dégâts sont au delà de la jauge de vie de la jambe, tu meurs instant.

Bon je pense qu'il a compris mon point de vue, ça risque de changer avec la possibilité de se faire porter par des coéquipiers par exemple, donc au pire tu tombes inconscient mais tout n'est pas fini.




> oui je suis d'accord eSprex mais sans mourir si tu es KO ou condamné tu vas pas attendre sur le terrain, autant mourir direct


La logique derrière ce fonctionnement est dans cette phrase de Torus. Puisque ce n'est pas géré dans le jeu, bah ils n'ont rien trouvé d'autre que te faire crever sans que tu puisses y faire quelque chose.

----------


## Saeko

> J'ai eu une discussion à ce sujet avec Torus sur discord, mais il se base uniquement sur les stats du jeu en te disant "bah c'est normal, chaque plomb c'est 20 de dégâts et il y en a 12 !". Oui mais non, à aucun moment tu meurs parce que tu as des plombs dans la jambe, au pire tu perds beaucoup de sang et tu es immobilisé, mais tu ne meurs pas direct. C'est là tout le problème de la gestion des dégâts à mon sens sur ce jeu, suffit d'avoir un bras ou une jambe foutue et que tu reçois un seul dommage à cet endroit précis, tu meurs. Incohérent avec la réalité.
> 
> Du coup suffit d'un coup de pompe bien placé dans les jambes, si les dégâts sont au delà de la jauge de vie de la jambe, tu meurs instant.
> 
> Bon je pense qu'il a compris mon point de vue, ça risque de changer avec la possibilité de se faire porter par des coéquipiers par exemple, donc au pire tu tombes inconscient mais tout n'est pas fini.
> 
> 
> 
> La logique derrière ce fonctionnement est dans cette phrase de Torus. Puisque ce n'est pas géré dans le jeu, bah ils n'ont rien trouvé d'autre que te faire crever sans que tu puisses y faire quelque chose.


Ça explique les 3/4 morts oneshot à plus de 20 mètres au shotgun. D'ailleurs j'ai eu un full stuff depuis une fenêtre motel custom en tirant une cartouche dans sa direction, décale rapide un coup et couche  ::O:

----------


## Stelarc

> Mal fichus :/ les geeks vont être surpuissant, le petit nouveau, et petit joueur sera une proie qui se fera déglinguer sans cesse, à moins qu' il ai des serveurs appropriés.


Je suis bien d'accord c'est complètement con de mettre ce genre de trucs à la noix.

----------


## Bix

> Je suis bien d'accord c'est complètement con de mettre ce genre de trucs à la noix.


Pour ma part je trouve ça sympathique, après il reste de l'équilibrage à faire, là sur son exemple t'as deux effets redondants déjà (les skills physiques qui s'oublient).

----------


## Raoulospoko

Après dans les première alpha un coup de pompe dans les jambes et tu finissais ma map à ramper...
C'était bien, le reste c'est de l'equilibrage.

----------


## Bix

Voilà ce que donne le menu en 4K depuis les derniers patchs :




C'est HYPER gros comparé à avant, mais j'imagine que c'est un scaling et que c'est pareil pour tout le monde.

----------


## Saeko

Patch note qui arrive, l'accès est bloqué pour le moment.


Edit : 


> Sorry for the confusion today everyone's here are your patch notes!
> BETA update 0.2.6.2* - preliminary patchnotes
> We are glad to present you the preliminary list of changes in the patch 0.2.6.2*, after which Escape from Tarkov will enter the stage of closed beta testing.
> Added:
> Major quality changes of weather system Character sliding on steep slopes and angled surfaces Shoreline location (half of location at the moment)
> Optimizations:
> RAM consumption optimization Animation system optimization Balancing changes at Customs and Factory locations
> AI optimizations:
> Bots won'tbe able to see perfectly through grass Added voice phrases for different situations Changed sniper firing rate depending on distance to target (shots grow rare as distance grows) Bots now react to sounds of opening doors and crates Player becomes more noticeable to bots when firing Added bot reactions to getting hit Bots can now check the bodies - If the body belongs to PMC character, bot can fire a security round - If the body is that of a Scav from the same group, he could attempt search for the killer
> ...




 :WTF:  

Ces devs putain --'

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ouais c'est plus un fix qu'un patch...
Mais ça avance !!! 
C'est juste des grosses breles en com, le reste va déchirer.

----------


## Saeko

> Ouais c'est plus un fix qu'un patch...
> Mais ça avance !!! 
> C'est juste des grosses breles en com, le reste va déchirer.


La beta en juillet ! 

Demain on vous annonce le patch note! 

Arf les trad sont pas prête (oui oui on à pas traduit avant d’annoncer l'annonce des patch note)


Ah ben enfaite c'est un patch note preliminaire du patch prelimlinaire de la beta! 


On poste un patch note à 3 lignes! 

Ah zut le patch c'est mal envoyé! voila le vrai patch note 8 lignes, dont plusieurs ligne pour dire un truc.

lolilol

----------


## Bix

Parties de ce soir avec un pote :

1 : Bonne partie, mais on se fait buter par manque d'attention, on meurt
2 : Le pote rampe sous un train et se bloque dans le terrain, on se suicide
3 : Le pote saute par-dessus les fûts prêt de la station et se bloque dans le terrain, on se suicide
4 : On avance un peu puis c'est le desync fest, impossible de jouer, on se suicide
5 : On spawn et passé quelques mètres on tombe nez à nez avec 2 full stuff, on meurt
6 : Bonne partie mais je tombe dans un piège et me fait allumer par le copain de l'appât, mon pote leur met des têtes mais ils n'ont rien pris
7 : y'a pas eu de 7 il a ragequit ^^

Bref c'est toujours pas tiptop niveau optimisation, et chez lui il y a toujours des freezes (i5 4460 3.2GHz 8Go RAM)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> We are glad to present you the preliminary list of changes in the patch 0.2.6*.2**, after which Escape from Tarkov will enter the stage of closed beta testing.
> 
> Added:
> 
>     Major quality changes of weather system
>     Character sliding on steep slopes and angled surfaces
>     Shoreline location (half of location at the moment)
> 
> 
> ...


Bizarre j'ai pas le même patchnote que vous ^^

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pour se rassurer ont peux dire que les serveurs sont toujours en stress test (je sais pas ce que ça change) et que ça devrait être mieux plus tard (après le fix du troisième dlc).
Le patch ia est le bienvenu même si depuis le début de l'alpha les bots sont de vrai nazis. 
Le système de vente à besoin d'un gris cleanup vu le bordel des prix et du matos proposé mais ya pire...
Chez pas à quoi m'attendre avec la bêta, certe ont reste des testeur et ont ne peux pas pretendre à avoir un produit fini mais là c'est un peu juste quand même...
Reste à voir le contenu ajouté, et la capacité à BSG à absorber  la masse de nouveaux joueurs. 
C'est la qu'ont pourra dire si les serveurs tiennent la route.
Dans la bêta il y a aussi beaucoup d'ouverture de nouveaux serveurs de par le monde, j'espère que ça calmera les ardeurs de certains sur le fofo officiel. 
Ont parler de l'anti cheat l'autre jour reste à voir s'il sera vraiment efficace quand les "vrai" serveurs seront la pi nous aussi ont sera la !!!

ET LÀ LES PLEUREUSES DU COMPTOIR CHANGERONS DE JEU !!

----------


## esprex

Ils sont énormes, maintenant ils disent que ceux qui ont l'alpha devront aussi attendre la beta par vague : https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT..._beta/dks5s9g/

Alors que : http://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/to...ditional-info/




> Those who already have access to the alpha stage will continue playing without any wave interruption. The wave is for those who are gaining their first access to the closed beta testing.


Un dév sur leur forum :




> It was never mentioned in any of our announcements that every Alpha player would receive immediate Beta Access.
> We have always stipulated that it will be in waves, taking into consideration pre-order date.


Ils sont vraiment à CHIER niveau comm', mais quelque chose de violent.

edit : Et maintenant il rechange son message pour dire que finalement ceux qui ont l'alpha n'auront pas besoin d'attendre les vagues... C'est pas possible d'être autant à la ramasse.

----------


## Raoulospoko

La vodka le matin c'est mal...

----------


## esprex

C'est clair, on dirait que les mecs sont bourrés h24 ils savent même plus ce qu'ils disent  :^_^:

----------


## Saeko

> Ils sont énormes, maintenant ils disent que ceux qui ont l'alpha devront aussi attendre la beta par vague : https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT..._beta/dks5s9g/
> 
> Alors que : http://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/to...ditional-info/
> 
> 
> 
> Un dév sur leur forum :
> 
> 
> ...



 :WTF:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Tiens je me dis, ils n'auraient pas nerfé l'AK 74 pour l'arrivée de l'AKM ??

----------


## Saeko

https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT...c8&sh=03182261

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens je me dis, ils n'auraient pas nerfé l'AK 74 pour l'arrivée de l'AKM ??


Elle va cracher du 7.62 ça va faire bien mal en effet!

----------


## Bix

Vu les dégâts que fait la SKS après le nerf du 7.62 elle risque de ne pas avoir d'avantage par rapport aux ak74.

----------


## Saeko

> Vu les dégâts que fait la SKS après le nerf du 7.62 elle risque de ne pas avoir d'avantage par rapport aux ak74.


J'ai pas connu la sks avant ce patch, ben je dois dire que effectivement elle est vraiment moisie, c'est pas rare que je dois tirer 5 balle et + sur un type pour qu'il meurt.  :nawak:

----------


## Silver

Pour ce qui est de l'accès à la beta fermée, l'annonce officielle est ceci : http://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/to...ditional-info/

- ceux qui ont accès à l'alpha n'auront pas d'interruption,
- ceux qui on acheté la version standard avant l'arrivée de la beta y accéderont par vagues sur une période d'environ une semaine,
- après cette période, tous ceux qui achèteront le jeu auront accès directement à la beta.

En gros, si vous voulez jouer à la beta dès la sortie, il vaut mieux acheter le jeu maintenant. Sinon il faudra patienter une semaine de plus.  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Vu les dégâts que fait la SKS après le nerf du 7.62 elle risque de ne pas avoir d'avantage par rapport aux ak74.


Ouais c'est dommage, elle était parfaite...

----------


## Saeko

Uptade en cours apparemment. 4g+

----------


## Le Doyen

Je t'ai envoyé un MP, un de mes contact Steam est intéressé.

Lag réseau, et ho ... tant mieux ^^ de l'Ia ou un méchant groupe ?

[IMG][/IMG]





Et des toilettes copain-copain :

----------


## Paincru

> Merci 
> 
> En tout cas, si vous passez par là, sachez que si vous voulez le jeu et en même temps économiser 15 euros, j'suis là !


je comprends pas, le jeu est bien à 34 euros non ? par 45. Ou alors c'est une édition spéciale ?

----------


## Hurtplug

C'est un prix hors taxe, c'est un jeu Russe que tu paye à l'Américaine.

----------


## NEBU

Voilà, je pensais que c'était 34 aussi mais une fois sur la page de paiement.. 44.

----------


## Paincru

ah....OK.

----------


## ALchupacabras

salut les coin coin j'ai choper la standard édition y a un moment mais je n'ai pas reçus de clef avez vous une idée

----------


## ODsan

Bah là non, j'ai peut être eu du bol, mais j'ai eu la clef dans la foulée. A tu regardé dans tes spam à tout hasard? A tu reçu le mail de confirmation de ton paiement?

----------


## MrPok

Si vous ne savez pas quelles balles prendre >
http://eft.uralez.de/bullets.html

----------


## Le Doyen

Bien vu ! et une bonne page sur les mods et re-mods ( on est presque dans du craft ^^ ), parce que vous je sais pas, mais moi je suis perdu -> http://eft.uralez.de/weapons.html

----------


## Bix

Attention ces pages ne sont pas à jour  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Vous savez à quel heure est le stream aujourd'hui  ?


Trouvé, c'est 15h30-15h45.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est l'heure !!

https://www.twitch.tv/twitch

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bon le système de quêtes a l'air sympa, les émoticones, le tir a l'aveugle et les crosses repliables sont prêt. Par contre je n'ai pas compris la fin sur ce qu'ils planifient pour la fin d'année.

----------


## Raoulospoko



----------


## crucifist

J'ai regardé de travers, mais ça a vraiment l'air d'être de la quête fedex nan?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Les trucs genre butter trois Scav et ramener trois kalash oui mais j'en ai vu une plus intéressante ou il faut poser un mouchard sur un véhicule contenant des produits chimiques et bien sûr quitter le raid en vie.
C'est pas du grand scénario mais c'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Le Doyen

> Bon le système de quêtes a l'air sympa, les émoticones, le tir a l'aveugle et les crosses repliables sont prêt. Par contre je n'ai pas compris la fin sur ce qu'ils planifient pour la fin d'année.


Je n'ai pas totalement compris cette interview également, mais je pense qu'ils parlent d'un autre jeu qui sera solo ( lu dans une autre interview ) EfT est un prémisse de 2 jeux hardcore, faudrait que je retrouve l'article.

Aprés les quêtes en question ne sont pas fofolles, mais ca rajoute au moins un but, sans compter la découverte de loot et des diverses clés qui permettent des accés aux raccourcis et certains items plus rare. Et puis l'on peut espérer des quétes journaliéres  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Et pleins d'xp !!!
J'ai entendu qu'ils voulaient faire un autre jeu super ambitieux à la Stalker mais pas deux jeux.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est pas ça dont tu parlais  ?



> : En plus des trois projets : Contract Wars, Ops Hired et Escape From Tarkov et le futur Russia 2028, y-t-il d'autres projets de prévus ?
> R : J'ai un bon nombre de choses intéressantes rangées dans un coin de ma tête. Mais de manière générale, nous avons prévu de nous concentrer sur le développement de cet univers, il y a quelques aspects surprenant dont vous n'êtes pas au courant. Certaines idées sont radicalement différentes des projets en cours, mais elles ont un principe en commun – ce sont toutes des jeux sérieux, complexes et hardcore.
> 
> Q : Où en est Russia 2028 ? Y-a-t-il un quelconque développement en cours dessus, au moins au niveau du design ?
> R : Russia 2028 est l'univers qui nécessite encore d'être travaillé et développé. E.F.T. en est un véritable morceau, son prototype physique. Ce qui se passe dans E.F.T. sera le prémice de ce qui se passera dans Russia 2028 plusieurs années plus tard. Nous avons l'histoire, le concept, une idée précise du gameplay. Ce sera un jeu solo. Tout le potentiel accumulé dans E.F.T. sera aussi implanté dans Russia 2028. Ce sera, en fait, une évolution du jeu actuel avec de meilleurs graphismes, plus confortable, avec une super histoire, mais pour un seul joueur.

----------


## ODsan

Ahhhh, un STALKER 2 développé dans la même veine, avec du coopératif et des missions dédiés à des groupes.... soupirs....
Sinon vous arrive t'il de vous grouper et comment procédez vous? Comment fait on pour savoir si l'on est en coup à coup ou en rafale? J'ai trouvé le raccourcis clavier, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment le "visualiser", et être obliger de faire feu pour le savoir c'est gâcher des munitions et signaler sa présence.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Il y a un raccourcis pour regarder ton arme, en gros quand le sélecteur est en position haute tu est en auto.
Sinon pour grouper Mumble !

----------


## Raoulospoko

Quelques screens :









Rah Wood sous la pluie avec les éclairs :Bave: 
Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé que le loot est de meilleure qualité la nuit.

----------


## Hurtplug

> Ahhhh, un STALKER 2 développé dans la même veine, avec du coopératif et des missions dédiés à des groupes.... soupirs....
> Sinon vous arrive t'il de vous grouper et comment procédez vous? ...


Bah tu te retrouve en vocal, une fois sur deux au moins un de tes potes est tué sur le chemin, sur les 50% restants 1 fois sur 4 tu le bute parce que tu stresse que ce soit un enemi... remarque c'est hardcore réaliste, les vrais font pareils tu prends une voiture tu dépose tes trois copains au 4 coins d'une zone, tu te gare à l'opposé, tu prends ta kalash à balle réelles et tu tente de faire une jonction.

En tout cas j'apprécie savoir que les Dev pensent déjà aux futurs titres...  c'est vrai que EFT est bien abouti... il est temps de partir sur un truc plus ambitieux.

@Raoulospoko superbes screens j'aime spécialement les deux derniers.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est une vielle interview, de plus ils n'ont jamais caché qu'ils faisaient EfT et leurs précédentes prod pour financer un gros jeu solo.

----------


## Le Doyen

> C'est pas ça dont tu parlais  ?


yep ! :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé que le loot est de meilleure qualité la nuit.


Ben, quand je jouais de nuit, je trouvais à la pelle des ak 74n, mais là elles sont devenues nombreuses de jours.

----------


## crucifist

Vous les trouvez où les armes? J'en ai pas trouvé une seule en lootant.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Faut pas looter faut tuer pour récupérer les armes sur le corps chaud de ton adversaire !!!
Ça arrive aussi d'en trouver dans des coffres de voiture, sur des râteliers d'armes ou poser contre un mur mais c'est plus rare.

----------


## crucifist

Ok, je pensais que le "je trouvais" du post précédent sous entendais qu'on pouvait en choper sans tuer un ennemi.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Le problème c'est que ça reste très aléatoire et que les joueurs vont direct vérifier les point de pop possible.
Genre le coffre de la voiture de keuf près du tunnel effondré sur Shoreline, un prefab près de rondin a la sortie de Wood ou sur les casier du vestiaire dans Factory.

----------


## Le Doyen

::o:  Je viens de chopper une SkS avec silencieux, Dieu qu'elle marche bien !  :^_^:

----------


## Bix

C'est possible mais c'est un réglage global.

----------


## Le Doyen

> dites, j'ai mis eft sur Steam, c'est la première fois que je fais ça.
> Du coup est-ce que ça tape pas un peu sur les perf ?
> Il y a les mises a jour ou il faut repasser par le launcher ?
> 
> Normalement quand je joue a eft je coupe tout pour ne pas être emmerder en plein raid et pour économiser la moindre ressource de mon pc, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai beaucoup hésite avant de le mettre sur Steam...


Je l'avais mis aussi, et p'tain ... ce EfT interroge les foules, pas moyen de jouer peinard. Je serai prêt pour du multi ce samedi soir !  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Je l'avais mis aussi, et p'tain ... ce EfT interroge les foules, pas moyen de jouer peinard. Je serai prêt pour du multi ce samedi soir !


Bon...
Je vais l'enlever...
Merci ::lol::

----------


## Dynastiew

Dites ya un matchmaking sur Escape from Tarkov? Car là c'est juste walk in the park pour moi, après je suis un veteran de Dayz, de CS, d'America Army et d'Insurgency, donc je sais pas trop, mais je tue mass player j'ai commencer le jeu ya 2 jours et j'ai déjà des armes avec silencieux des méga sacs, des casques etc. Mais bon si ça me fait le même coup que sur rainbow six siege où pendant le premier mois, je massacrais tout le monde etc et que d'un coup ils m'ont mit avec des pgm qui m'ont rekt hard pendant 2 semaines le temps que j'apprenne la meta, je voudrais être prévenus.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Non tous les niveaux sont confondu.

----------


## ninja67

On l'a pris y a qq jours avec un pote, il est juste terrible ce jeu bourdayl !!!! :Bave: 

Cette ambiance ! Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir, mais je l'ai pris à 24 boules, il me fait plus kiffé que destiprout 2 à 60....  ::|: 
Comme quoi le budget.... Bref, un gros gros kiffe à jouer en grp, a se couvrir, à jouer l'appat pendant que le copain nous couvre, etc... On a même pu faire les salopes à attendre à la sortie de Factory un mec qui a déboulé stuffé jusqu'à l'os pour le buter dans le dernier sas avant la sortie héhé ce jeu est trop bon ! 

On est aussi morts lamentablement un nombre de fois assez spectaculaire, comme cette fois sur customs ou j'ai pris un peu trop de confiance en moi et que je me suis mis à me balader sur la route à découvert (après une demie heure à ramper dans les fourrés à descendre du monde en disant comme un idiot : " mais qu'est-ce qu'ils font à découvert sur la routes bordel !..."  ::|:  ::|:  ::|: )


Non, vraiment top, je regrette pas  ::):

----------


## Bix

Les niveaux ne sont pas tous confondus non, en tout cas en raid hatchet lvl <10 on tombe rarement avec des mecs fullstuff ou lvl20+

----------


## Raoulospoko

Faut regarder en fin de raid, j'avoue que je ne fais pas super gaffe à ça.

----------


## Wedgge

> Dites ya un matchmaking sur Escape from Tarkov? Car là c'est juste walk in the park pour moi, après je suis un veteran de Dayz, de CS, d'America Army et d'Insurgency, donc je sais pas trop, mais je tue mass player j'ai commencer le jeu ya 2 jours et j'ai déjà des armes avec silencieux des méga sacs, des casques etc. Mais bon si ça me fait le même coup que sur rainbow six siege où pendant le premier mois, je massacrais tout le monde etc et que d'un coup ils m'ont mit avec des pgm qui m'ont rekt hard pendant 2 semaines le temps que j'apprenne la meta, je voudrais être prévenus.


Du coup si t'as la technique pour os les mecs full stuff avec l'AK moisi du début et les dépouiller de tous leurs biens ça m'intéresse, je suis pas vraiment ce que l'on appel un novice en Fps mais là j'ai du mal à voir comment descendre un manos surarmé en Scav.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Fellow escapers,
> 
> Today we are releasing-hotfix 0.4.2.717 to help correct the issues outlined below!
> 
> Optimization:
> 
> Server optimizationData loading process optimization
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Quitol

Je me tâte à prendre le jeu depuis quelques temps, mais y a t'il un intérêt à prendre un pack "avancé"? Genre notamment pour la ta taille d'inventaire supplémentaire?

----------


## Dynastiew

> Du coup si t'as la technique pour os les mecs full stuff avec l'AK moisi du début et les dépouiller de tous leurs biens ça m'intéresse, je suis pas vraiment ce que l'on appel un novice en Fps mais là j'ai du mal à voir comment descendre un manos surarmé en Scav.


Le même que sur la plupart de ces jeux, faire le SIOUX, j'ai jouer en scav sur woods j'ai entendus des gens se battre, j'ai approcher par l’arrière avec le fusil a pompe minable je me suis rapproché rapproché rapproché pendant qu'ils se battaient, je vise et pan OS le premier joueur, le deuxième affolé doit recharger car il vient de tirer toute ses balles sur les autres et pendant ce temps là moi REPAN. Pour les deux premiers joueur moyennement stuff que j'ai tué 

Tout ce qui n'est pas assuré n'est pas à moi, je les ai tués avec la VEPR soit l'ak74 civile celle qui tire coup par coup, elle fait le travaille, j'ai tiré sans viser sur les deux et ils ont même pas eux le temps de me tirer dessus. Le premier je l'ai descendus en lui tirant dans les jambes (c'est le casque et l'armure non endommagé) et le deuxième je l'ai apparemment criblé avec le reste de mes balles, sur woods aussi.

Mais alors gros conseil: Si vous voulez du stuff allez sur Factory tué tout les autres joueurs ou laissaient les partir, puis rester le plus longtemps possible et tuer les scavs qui viennent par vague plus vous restez longtemps plus ils viendront bien armés, je viens de récupéré deux AKM, deux gilets pare balles, et une veste black rock et j'ai dut laisser par terre un SKS et 2 VEPR de la vague d'avant. Faut venir en stuff minimum une arme pourrie si possible mais que vous savez manier, un gilet par balle, tout le reste vous le récupéré sur les cadavres.

Sinon si tu parles de l'aks-74u j'ai l'impression qu'elle est totalement pourris perso je la prend pour mes runs factory et dès que je tombe une vepr ou un sks sur un scavs ou un joueur, je la jette.

----------


## Bix

Certains ont répondu plus tôt. Si t'as plutôt tendance à collectionner, bien ranger, etc... Oui. 
Si tu gardes l'essentiel et que tu utilises ton matos au lieu de le stocker ça devrait passer. 
Tu pourras toujours mettre à jour ta version du jeu avec une version supérieure.

En tout cas n'achète pas plus cher pour le fameux "Additional equipment and resources in stash" c'est pas du tout indispensable.

----------


## Quitol

> Certains ont répondu plus tôt. Si t'as plutôt tendance à collectionner, bien ranger, etc... Oui. 
> Si tu gardes l'essentiel et que tu utilises ton matos au lieu de le stocker ça devrait passer. 
> *Tu pourras toujours mettre à jour ta version du jeu avec une version supérieure.*
> 
> En tout cas n'achète pas plus cher pour le fameux "Additional equipment and resources in stash" c'est pas du tout indispensable.


Ah j'avais pas vu cette option, parfait.
Et ouais je suis plutôt du genre collectionneur donc la taille d'inventaire m’inquiétais un poil, mais c'est le seul truc qui m'intéresse vraiment dans leurs packs.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est vrai que la taille est un peu juste vu la quantité de truc que tu trimballe en général.

----------


## Le Doyen

Et même coté inventaire gégéral, ca reste juste ^^ , je viens de passer une heure à ranger et a vendre toutes mes merdouilles.

Du monde pour Samedi ? voir vendredi ?

----------


## Dunko

Je confirme : L'aks U est une des plus moddable mais aussi une des plus pourries. Même full moddée elle a un recul énorme comparé à tout le reste.

Mais le feeling des armes est toujours un peu "perso" donc faut essayer pour se faire une idée. 
Pour dire, mon top 3 c'est : Saiga 12, PP K-der et VPer-136.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Et même coté inventaire gégéral, ca reste juste ^^ , je viens de passer une heure à ranger et a vendre toutes mes merdouilles.
> 
> Du monde pour Samedi ? voir vendredi ?


Non demain peut-etre !!
Sinon check le Mumble chan miscreated !!

----------


## Wedgge

> Le même que sur la plupart de ces jeux, faire le SIOUX, j'ai jouer en scav sur woods j'ai entendus des gens se battre, j'ai approcher par l’arrière avec le fusil a pompe minable je me suis rapproché rapproché rapproché pendant qu'ils se battaient, je vise et pan OS le premier joueur, le deuxième affolé doit recharger car il vient de tirer toute ses balles sur les autres et pendant ce temps là moi REPAN. Pour les deux premiers joueur moyennement stuff que j'ai tué https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/30/749...5d04842.md.jpg
> 
> Tout ce qui n'est pas assuré n'est pas à moi, je les ai tués avec la VEPR soit l'ak74 civile celle qui tire coup par coup, elle fait le travaille, j'ai tiré sans viser sur les deux et ils ont même pas eux le temps de me tirer dessus. Le premier je l'ai descendus en lui tirant dans les jambes (c'est le casque et l'armure non endommagé) et le deuxième je l'ai apparemment criblé avec le reste de mes balles, sur woods aussi.
> 
> Mais alors gros conseil: Si vous voulez du stuff allez sur Factory tué tout les autres joueurs ou laissaient les partir, puis rester le plus longtemps possible et tuer les scavs qui viennent par vague plus vous restez longtemps plus ils viendront bien armés, je viens de récupéré deux AKM, deux gilets pare balles, et une veste black rock et j'ai dut laisser par terre un SKS et 2 VEPR de la vague d'avant. Faut venir en stuff minimum une arme pourrie si possible mais que vous savez manier, un gilet par balle, tout le reste vous le récupéré sur les cadavres.
> 
> Sinon si tu parles de l'aks-74u j'ai l'impression qu'elle est totalement pourris perso je la prend pour mes runs factory et dès que je tombe une vepr ou un sks sur un scavs ou un joueur, je la jette.


J'ai pas trop tendance à jouer safe, école Quake/Rainbow six pour le coup, alors que c'est la clé pour ce type de jeu. Ça et profiter de la desync  :Angry: .
Sinon je le trouve très propre l'Ak 74 avec son full auto, plus fiable que les VPO même si ce dernier tir du 7.62.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> The miniature collimator sight Trijicon RMR. Coming soon to Escape from Tarkov!







Sinon j'ai pigé le truc pour le tir a l'aveugle mais va falloir s'entrainer ::): 

Et j'ai essayé les smg avec et sans crosse, tu épaules (façon de parler vu qu'il n'y a plus de crosse) un poil plus vite et tu est moins bloqué dans les les endroits restreind genre le vestiaire de factory mais par contre v'la le recul...

----------


## Dynastiew

Oui le fusil à pompe sans crosse sur factory marche très bien dans les douches  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Je confirme, l'IA fait même des décal de grand malade avec  ::cry:: .

----------


## Silver

> Et j'ai essayé les smg avec et sans crosse, tu épaules (façon de parler vu qu'il n'y a plus de crosse) un poil plus vite et tu est moins bloqué dans les les endroits restreind genre le vestiaire de factory mais par contre v'la le recul...


En même temps, le recul dans des couloirs restreints, ce n'est pas tellement important. Une bonne rafale en full auto règle assez vite le problème.  ::): 
D'ailleurs, est-ce que vous avez déjà essayé d'attirer les IA en étant planqué dans une pièce fermée ? J'ai réussi à les emmener à ouvrir discrètement la porte derrière laquelle j'étais (enfin, un peu en angle pour ne pas me prendre de rafale), mais ensuite, l'IA est partie chercher un autre chemin.

----------


## Wedgge

On en parlait avec quelques canards sur le mumble aujourd'hui, les USEC peuvent dialoguer ou se "taunt", exemple assez marrant lors d'un assaut d'une maison sur shoreline (ça démarre vers 6:30 pour la phase d'action  :;): ).

----------


## Le Doyen

Ha oué, mais là c'est abusé quand même ^^

Edit : Ca fait des années qu'ils racontent des conneries, mais pour une fois ils sont pas mauvais du tout.
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/gami...s-immersif.htm

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Hello Escapers,
> 
> There has been a server side patch to the loot-able containers. The large green military boxes, weapon cases, small black military boxes and long black military cases have new loot tables. Areas like the gas station, island on shoreline as well as-military check point on woods and refinery on customs with these containers can spawn high value loot such as high tier weapon attachments, weapons and equipment!
> 
> Happy looting!-

----------


## Wedgge

Pour ceux qui se posaient la question il existe bien une seconde sortie sur Shoreline, elle est situé dans l'extreme coin nord est de la map après un lourd bunker militaire, juste avant un torrent. Je l'ai trouvé par pur hasard après un gros combat sur le site, je pissais le sang de partout et j'étais blindé de matos, autant dire que ma joie fut grande  :Cigare: .

----------


## Quitol

Ah les map que j'ai trouvé sur le web ne sont pas à jour alors?

----------


## Silver

Si si, les deux sorties sont bien indiquées sur la carte disponible, en haut à droite :
https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT..._map_handmade/

Mais peut-être que Wedgge préfère les découvrir sans spoiler.  :;):

----------


## Quitol

Ah bah évidemment aussi, ma carte était à l'envers donc je cherchais une sortie dans le coin bas-gauche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

Ça et la pochette pour documents, que je n’ai pas  :Emo: , c’est vraiment utile. Par contre si t’embarques les deux et que t’as pas l’édition à 12 000 balles tu n’as plus qu’une place dans ton _Alpha container_  ::(:

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est déjà mieux que d'avoir des clés et billets qui traînent partout !!

----------


## Sao

Ha tiens, s'il reste une clé de test à quelqu'un, je veux bien.
Comme ça je verrai si le jeu tourne déjà. Je pense que oui mais sait-on jamais.

----------


## Le Doyen

> Ha tiens, s'il reste une clé de test à quelqu'un, je veux bien.
> Comme ça je verrai si le jeu tourne déjà. Je pense que oui mais sait-on jamais.


Il m'en restera peut-être une, séléction oblige maintenant  ::(:  ! je viens de filer une clé à un collégue Steam, et il rush, se la joue PubG, rale à propos du loot ... toussa toussa ... désespérant.
Reste un pote IRL à voir avant toi.

----------


## Spooty

On peut afficher les IPS en game?

----------


## Sao

> Il m'en restera peut-être une, séléction oblige maintenant  ! je viens de filer une clé à un collégue Steam, et il rush, se la joue PubG, rale à propos du loot ... toussa toussa ... désespérant.
> Reste un pote IRL à voir avant toi.


C'est gentil !  :;): 

Maiiiiis ... Mthieu vient à l'instant de m'en faire parvenir une dans ma boîte à MP, donc plus besoin de clé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ha tiens, s'il reste une clé de test à quelqu'un, je veux bien.
> Comme ça je verrai si le jeu tourne déjà. Je pense que oui mais sait-on jamais.


Je suis sûr que tu vas adorer courir partout et faire le con à coups de Tomahawk  ::):  Surtout que ça peut être rentable. Et il y a des commandes vocales que tu peux assigner aux touches F1 à F8 (F10?). Il faut appuyer deux fois sur Y, ça affiche la liste de toutes les commandes et gestes. Ensuite en faisant un clic droit sur une commande tu peux l’assigner à une touche.

- - - Updated - - -




> On peut afficher les IPS en game?


Il y a une commande console pour ça. De tête je ne sais plus mais avec un coup de google tu devrais trouver  :;):

----------


## Sao

> Je suis sûr que tu vas adorer courir partout et *faire le con à coups de Tomahawk*  Surtout que ça peut être rentable. Et il y a des *commandes vocales* que tu peux assigner aux touches F1 à F8 (F10?). Il faut appuyer deux fois sur Y, ça affiche la liste de toutes les commandes et gestes. Ensuite en faisant un clic droit sur une commande tu peux l’assigner à une touche.


Toi, tu sais trouver les mots !  ::love::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> On peut afficher les IPS en game?


Console fps1 .
Il y a peut être un espace je ne sais plus.
Par contre pour activer la console il faut passer le clavier en Anglais.

----------


## Frypolar

Ah ? ² ne marche pas ?

----------


## Le Doyen

Au pire passer par MSI Afterburner, ou au pire du pire, Steam ( le mettre ds sa biblio au préalable ) et ds les options Steam y afficher les fps.

----------


## Mthieu

BEST BUG EVER !

Je termine un rush sur Custom avec mes sacs chargés d'armes customisées et tout un tas de truc cool, je m'évacue sans soucis mais une fois arrivé dans le menu : Votre personnage est toujours en raid...

Ne pouvant rien faire d'autre, je me reconnecte.... Je me retrouve au tout début de la map avec tout mon stuff... Bon, ça aurait pu être pire. Je décide donc de tout retraverser. J'arrive jusqu'aux dortoirs sans soucis et là.... fondu au noir, MISSED IN ACTION MOTHAFUCKA. A poil dans les menus ! Tout perdu ! 'Culé !!! 

BEST BUG EVER.

----------


## Le Doyen

Haha, du stress en supplément au jeu : les bugs serveurs  ::'(: 

En même temps, ils ne mentent pas quand il le présente en beta  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Ah ? ² ne marche pas ?


Si mais que en passant le clavier en Anglais. 
Il me semble hein, je dis peut être des bêtises mais pour moi c'est ça.

----------


## Wedgge

> Je suis sûr que tu vas adorer courir partout et faire le con à coups de Tomahawk  Surtout que ça peut être rentable. Et il y a des commandes vocales que tu peux assigner aux touches F1 à F8 (F10?). Il faut appuyer deux fois sur Y, ça affiche la liste de toutes les commandes et gestes. Ensuite en faisant un clic droit sur une commande tu peux l’assigner à une touche.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Clairement la meilleure technique à l'heure actuelle, avec le stress test et l'update la desync est violente, tu peux vider deux chargeur dans un type qui le prendra avec un flegme du meilleur effet. Hier j'ai perdu quasiment tout mes raid de cette façon là.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Salut à tous. 
Est-ce qu'il y en aurait parmi vous qui aurait encore 2 clés pour essayer le jeu ? Une pour moi et une pour EyeLaugh (ceux qui jouent à R6:Siege le connaissent)

----------


## JazzMano

> Ah ? ² ne marche pas ?


Pour afficher la console en azerty c'est la touche : %/ù en qwerty ². Ça me fait bien chier d’ailleurs parce que ça me nique mes touches et je suis obliger de passer en qwerty pour jouer sans activer la console...

----------


## Thom Reznor

Premier test sur Factory, j'ai réussi à tuer deux bots avant de mourir, faute de munitions (j'étais en SCAV). Et impossible de trouver la sortie ?  ::huh:: 

Merci encore à Vodoo pour sa clé d'essai 7 jours. Il va falloir dompter le jeu, l'inventaire, les skills, etc...mais je succombe déjà à l'ambiance du jeu

----------


## Frypolar

Alors si tu joues SCAV, les autres bots sont tes alliés. Par contre il peut y avoir d’autres SCAV joueurs, eux ne sont pas forcément gentils. Ensuite pour les sorties, sur Factory il y en a 3 mais il faut une clé spéciale pour deux d’entre elles. Il en reste une quoi. Tu trouveras des cartes sur internet sinon tu peux joueur hors-ligne, avec ou sans bots, histoire d’explorer. Pour se faire il faut choisir ton personnage, la carte et cocher la case pour jouer hors-ligne. Ça ne fonctionne pas en SCAV et ta progression ne sera pas sauvegardée (donc tu peux tester ce que tu veux et cramer toutes tes munitions si tu veux).

----------


## Sao

Faudra choisir quoi comme bonhomme ? On s'en fiche ? Tout le monde peut jouer avec tout le monde si on fait un groupe ?

----------


## Thom Reznor

> Alors si tu joues SCAV, les autres bots sont tes alliés. Par contre il peut y avoir d’autres SCAV joueurs, eux ne sont pas forcément gentils. Ensuite pour les sorties, sur Factory il y en a 3 mais il faut une clé spéciale pour deux d’entre elles. Il en reste une quoi. Tu trouveras des cartes sur internet sinon tu peux joueur hors-ligne, avec ou sans bots, histoire d’explorer. Pour se faire il faut choisir ton personnage, la carte et cocher la case pour jouer hors-ligne. Ça ne fonctionne pas en SCAV et ta progression ne sera pas sauvegardée (donc tu peux tester ce que tu veux et cramer toutes tes munitions si tu veux).


ah super je ferai ça merci de linfo, j'ai testé wood vite fait et j'étais juste à côté de l'extraction...ça valait pas le coup de sortir de suite alors je suis allé me promener et je suis mort par un mec assez loin qui devait être bien équipé car perso il faisait nuit je ne voyais pas grand chose. 

Pour les SCAV je comprends mieux ils n'avaient pas l'air bien méchants, j'ai crû un instant que j'étais super skillé en fait  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> Faudra choisir quoi comme bonhomme ? On s'en fiche ? Tout le monde peut jouer avec tout le monde si on fait un groupe ?


USEC ! Sinon les commandes vocales seront en russe et personne ne te comprendra. Côté USEC c’est en anglais.

----------


## NEBU

Bijour !

Je pense à me prendre EFT, quelqu'un avec bon coeur pour filer une clé test au petit nebuben ? :D

----------


## sonitw

Kikoulol!
Le jeu s achète uniquement sur escapefromtarkov?  Le premier prix c est 34 €? Il n y avait pas une promo? Est ce un achat suffisant où faut il l option en dessus.   Est il en français ? Prévu en français pour la 1.0.
Merci.

----------


## NEBU

> Kikoulol!
> Le jeu s achète uniquement sur escapefromtarkov?  Le premier prix c est 34 €? Il n y avait pas une promo? Est ce un achat suffisant où faut il l option en dessus.   Est il en français ? Prévu en français pour la 1.0.
> Merci.


35.5 euros pour ma part, c'est les taxes qui plombent le prix.

Sinon je viens de me le prendre, j'ai vu deux trois vidéos j'ai craqué comme un bébé.

----------


## mcgrill

Hello,
Je viens de me le prendre.
Aruskan en jeu, n'hésitez pas à inviter.
2 parties de test bien marrante, on ne comprenait rien avec mon pote.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Kikoulol!
> Le jeu s achète uniquement sur escapefromtarkov?  Le premier prix c est 34 €? Il n y avait pas une promo? Est ce un achat suffisant où faut il l option en dessus.   Est il en français ? Prévu en français pour la 1.0.
> Merci.


Salutations, le jeu s'achète uniquement sur le site officiel : https://www.escapefromtarkov.com/preorder-page
La version Standard est à 34.99 € (Hors taxe) et avec la promo 26.24 €, tu rajoutes 20% de taxe + 4€ si tu payes avec Paypal (via CB, j'ai payé 2€ taxe taux de change)
Donc si tu prends la Standard en promo, avec Paypal, ça te fait le jeu pour environs 35 € ^^
La version Standard te donne une petite caisse sécurisée de 4 emplacements, la version la plus cher à l'avantage d'avoir une caisse plus grosse et un coffre plus grand.
La Standard est suffisante, tu peux avoir des caisses sécurisée en faisant des quêtes, les autres joueurs habitués du jeu depuis plus longtemps pourront t'en dire plus  :;): 
Le jeu est actuellement en Russe et Anglais, une trad FR est prévu mais aucune idée si elle sera dispo à la 1.0 ou plus tard.
Lors de la sélection de ta faction, il vaut mieux choisir USEC pour avoir les voix US. Les BEARS ça sera en Russe, même si tu aimes l'ambiance Stalker, c'est mieux de comprendre ce qu'un joueur te donne comme ordre  ::ninja:: 
Si l'histoire des factions est ton choix, pour résumer:

- BEAR = SMP Russe qui doit enquêter sur ce qui se passe au sujet d'une entreprise de médoc
- USEC = SMP US qui protège les intérêts de l'entreprise médicale.

----------


## NEBU

> Hello,
> Je viens de me le prendre.
> Aruskan en jeu, n'hésitez pas à inviter.
> 2 parties de test à l'instant bien marrante, on ne comprenait rien avec mon pote.


Je t'ajoute d'ici peu, j'ai pas encore lancé le jeu, je sens que je vais passer une bonne soirée ce soir haha.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Une trad communautaire à déjà était réalisée.
Elle est en validation mais risque d'être retardée par le dernier patch.

----------


## Bix

Oui et elle est un peu crado par moments... Déjà certains veulent traduire les noms des maps, font de la merde avec le nom des munitions et votent pour des traductions remplies de fautes...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Sur eft tu as une indication du nombre de pmc quand tu sélectionne la carte.
Il reste juste à calculer le nombre de mort.
Scav à part bien sûr.

----------


## VegeDan

> D'accord merci pour les précisions. Donc c'est bien ce que j'avais perçu du jeu. Je vais donc patienter pour le moment.


Regarder EFT sur youtube, ne donne pas une idée claire du jeu paradoxalement ou il parait juste être un FPS lambda...

Le jeu est bourré de petite mécanique de gameplay qui font toutes la différence dans une partie (la gestion du son, le système de soin, l'inertie du personnage).... PUBG est ridiculement casual en comparaison ou la chance importe plus que ton skill.

Quand tu meurs dans EFT même si tu trouves ta mort injuste ( balle dans le dos , sniper introuvable), ce n'est jamais la faute du jeu c'est entièrement de ta faute. (Contrairement à PUBG avec ses hitbox foireuses). 
C'est très gratifiant comme gameplay, car cela pousse à t'ameliorer et comprendre tes erreurs (un peu comme Dark souls). D'autant plus que le jeu te donne tout le matériel nécessaire pour résoudre des cas d'affrontements très divers.

Le jeu n'a pas besoin de but explicite, il s'impose par son gameplay.

Tu peux voir EFT comme un sandbox PVP.

----------


## Redlight

> Regarder EFT sur youtube, ne donne pas une idée claire du jeu paradoxalement ou il parait juste être un FPS lambda...
> 
> Le jeu est bourré de petite mécanique de gameplay qui font toutes la différence dans une partie (la gestion du son, le système de soin, l'inertie du personnage).... PUBG est ridiculement casual en comparaison ou *la chance importe plus que ton skill.*


Je me suis arrêté là  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

C'est con parce que c'est complètement faux, mais comme visiblement tu semble trouver un jeu basé sur l'expérience et l'immersion moisi après visionnage de quelques vidéos il vaut mieux ne pas continuer en effet.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est con parce que c'est complètement faux, mais comme visiblement tu semble trouver un jeu basé sur l'expérience et l'immersion moisi après visionnage de quelques vidéos il vaut mieux ne pas continuer en effet.


Wow, ou est ce que j'ai dit ça ?

Mais bon comme d'hab tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi et de toxicité. Pour info j'ai déjà matter plusieurs heures de streaming, je ne fais que poser des questions et je ne fait des conclusion baser uniquement sur mes goûts perso.

Par exemple je n'ai jamais aimé les Arma et pourtant je ne dis pas que ce sont de mauvais jeux.  :;):

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

EFT n'est pas un jeu compétitif, juste un jeu de survie en zone de guerre.
Je vois ce jeu comme un Stalker sans les mutants et anomalies (la radiation sera en DLC d'après le Q/R sur leurs page Facebook) en PvP.
Le but du jeu, si ils s'en tiennent à la feuille de route, sera de s’échapper de la ville de Tarkov.
Actuellement il y a 4 zones de dispo sur 10 et plus tard, ces zones seront fusionner pour faire une unique map. Et c'est la que là nourriture et la soif aura toute son sens (pour le moment on s'inquiète pas de la bouffe mais plutôt de la soif en cas de saignement)
Y'aura une gestion d'une planque avec divers mission pour améliorer sa planque etc
PUBG ou R6S sont des jeux uniquement compétitifs (même en casu), EFT non.

----------


## Quitol

Nan mais à un moment les gars faut arrêter les frais. Il a dit que le jeu l'intéresse pas tant que çà au final, visiblement c'est pas son style, inutile d'essayer de le convaincre que si.

----------


## Wedgge

> Wow, ou est ce que j'ai dit ça ?
> 
> Mais bon comme d'hab tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi et de toxicité.


A non pitié pas encore  :Facepalm: . Je dis simplement que ça sert a rien de te forcer, au vu de tes dernier post tu semble quand même te faire violence.

----------


## VegeDan

> Je me suis arrêté là


A toi de m'écrire un pavé pour me dire en quoi j'ai tort...

----------


## Redlight

> Nan mais à un moment les gars faut arrêter les frais. Il a dit que le jeu l'intéresse pas tant que çà au final, visiblement c'est pas son style, inutile d'essayer de le convaincre que si.


Ouais j'essayais juste de me faire une idée plus précise sur les tenants et aboutissant du jeu. Mais comme j'avais gardé un super souvenir de Stalker, le jeu m'intriguais. Je vais quand même garder un oeil dessus, les futurs ajouts ont l'air prometteur mais on est sur de rien avec les accès anticipé et leur promesses.

@VegeDan : non ce n'est pas l'endroit pour.

----------


## MrBishop

Je pense qu'ils devraient avoir un petit système de MM pour filtrer les niveaux.. Fin perso je suis niveau 2 et je me retrouve quasiment que face à des niveaux 25+  :Emo: 
Peut-être faire des maps par level 1-15 ; 15-25.. Je sais pas. Après c'est un fps hardcore donc ptetre que c'est une mauvaise idée.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais j'essayais juste de me faire une idée plus précise sur les tenants et aboutissant du jeu. Mais comme j'avais gardé un super souvenir de Stalker, le jeu m'intriguais. Je vais quand même garder un oeil dessus, les futurs ajouts ont l'air prometteur mais on est sur de rien avec les accès anticipé et leur promesses.


D'abords, je ne cherche pas à te vendre le jeu, mais à t'expliquer pourquoi, moi, j'ai craqué, alors que il y a deux semaines j'étais dans ta situation, c'est à dire le même avis sur le jeu, sur le dev, les EA etc...

Je ne pense pas qu'il existe une vraie raison à mon achat impulsif, mais je cherchais un jeu MMO, pas dans le genre R6S, car sinon je serais retourné sur CSGO, qui en est, AMA, le plus proche.
J'ai lorgné du côté de PUBG, mais le netcode aux fraises (j'avais déjà R6S sur ce terrain là...) et les performances de merde en début de partie alors que le jeu venait de sortir ne m'ont pas poussé au truc.
Wedgge, m'a prêté son compte lors de sa coupure internet et j'ai pu testé le jeu plusieurs fois. Au début, j'étais toujours du même avis : EA = CACA.
C'est un peu après que j'ai trouvé pourquoi en l'état (i.e. en phase de bêta, même si pour moi c'est plutôt une alpha pour le coup) le jeu fonctionne et reste quand même assez addictif. La tension. Tout dans le jeu te fout les glandes. Devoir mesurer son appétit en loot ou en frags des Scavs/PMC, pas d'ATH intrusif, pas de marqueurs allié etc... Le jeu est hardcore, et parfois je le déteste pour ça, mais en fait, c'est grâce à ça que la "magie" opère, que le jeu à une emprise sur toi et que tu y reviens. Même le système de quêtes est vraiment sauvage, avec des quêtes assez difficiles à réaliser. Pour moi c'est d'ailleurs le vrai mauvais point du jeu à l'heure actuelle, et certainement aussi un de tes principal reproche. Le manque de vrai narration autour des quêtes des revendeurs, le manque d’évolution du Lore et des personnages (le tien y compris). 
Ils disent que ça sera intégré, alors, de toute façon on est sauvé  ::trollface:: 
Reste que pour l'instant le jeu est bien, différent d'un ArmA II ou III, mais tout aussi proche. Il réussi là ou ArmA ne fonctionnait plus avec moi : me prendre dans la mission, et try hard pour la survie de mon avatar IG.

Bref, c'était mes deux centimes à moi. Je suis d'accord, toi t'as pas encore gouté au machin, attends encore, le jeu est trop cher pour l'état dans lequel il est de toute façon... Mais garde le à l’œil... On sait jamais.

----------


## Dynastiew

Clairement niveau skill EFT demande plus que PUBG, c'est une question de difference de feature et d'implantation de dite feature dans les deux jeux, EFT est largement plus hardcore que PUBG que ce soit pour le son, les couverture, le gunplay, les loots etc. N'en faisant pas un mauvais jeu que ce soit l'un ou l'autre.

 Le but de EFT c'est le but que tu te donnes avant de lancer une mission, dans la derniere maj moi c'était trouver une armure Fort pour finir une quête ça m'a pris un peu de temps, les Scavs voulait pas en porter et les joueurs que je tuais portais du PACA. Certain c'était d'aller fouiller une zone pour ramasser le plus de chaine en or, d'autre c'était de fouiller des ordis pour recup des composants. D'autre y vont pour tuer des joueurs et récupérer leur équipement et triompher en PvP, ce qui a était d'ailleurs renforcé avec l'ajout des chaînette d’identification militaire (connais pas le nom en français) j'ai des jolies screens :D.

----------


## MrBishop

Shep il a fait son autobiographie carrément  :Fourbe:

----------


## Dunko

> Par exemple je n'ai jamais aimé les Arma et pourtant je ne dis pas que ce sont de mauvais jeux.


Dans ce cas, c'est clair : ne joue pas à EFT.

----------


## Memory

j’ai pensé la meme chose !  ::lol::

----------


## Bix

Pourquoi vous comparez avec PUBG ? 
J'y ai jamais joué mais de ce que j'ai vu c'est un battle royale en third person sur une grande map un peu vide... Les seuls points communs finalement sont la présence d'armes, le loot et la survie... comme dans énormément de jeux finalement non ?

En fait c'est la comparaison d'EFT avec un TPS qui me chagrine le plus ^^ Les devs font leur maximum pour que le joueur ne fasse qu'un avec son personnage, les sons, les animations, les mouvements... le feeling global pousse vraiment à l'immersion et c'est ce qui fait la force du jeu (même s'il y a toujours des lacunes) et c'est clairement incompatible avec un TPS.

ps : oui si PUBG avait été fps, je me serais peut-être laissé tenté  ::P: 


edit : J'ai joué à Arma II et III, le II me filait la nausée avec sa sensibilité souris de merde. Le III me filait la nausée avec son framerate de merde, du coup j'ai surtout joué à des mods Life. Mais avec le peu de parties de type king of the hill que j'ai faites me permet d'affirmer que le feeling d'arma est certainement loin derrière celui d'EFT, qui n'est pourtant pas exempt de défauts.

----------


## Memory

tu peux jouer en fps only a pubg .. 

ton post est un troll ? (car tout ou presque est faux)

----------


## Bix

> J'y ai jamais joué mais de ce que j'ai vu


Et j'ai jamais vu un seul joueur en fps ^^ Du coup tu m'apprends quelque chose. En quoi le reste est faux ?

----------


## MrBishop

Merci pour les parties les gars, c'était cool. Bon j'ai pas pris de lead mais j'ai fais quelques kills, chui content. En plus je garde quelques bases de mes 2 ans d'Arma 3 genre garder le flank, pas trop faire de bruits etc.. J'essaye de m'appliquer !

Je trouve que le jeu est vraiment plus cool quand on joue à plusieurs. C'est hyper immersif, on essaie de looter et s'extraire avec notre butin, on deconne par moments mais on s'applique quand ça commence à être chaufd etc..
Fin clairement, en solo, je trouve ça moins marrant perso. Tu communiques pas, pas de teamplay, t'es tout seul dans ta mouise.. Fin je pourrais pas faire comme Torus Mastaz, rush Factory 40x dans la journée, faire des tirs au jugé à l'AK h24 et faire que récupérer des dogtags, puis m'extraire. Je trouve vraiment pas ça immersif..

Je préfère 1000 fois vivre des moments flippants entre canards que jouer à ce jeu comme un Overwatch.

----------


## Silver

Pour répondre aux deux dernières pages, je dirai que juger de l'intérêt du jeu sur ce qu'on voit seulement dans les streams, c'est avoir une vision incomplète de ce que sera Escape from Tarkov. Par contre, on voit effectivement les mécanismes du jeu qui sont en grande partie en place, et pour beaucoup, ça nous suffit déjà amplement pour passer des dizaines d'heures dans le stress et la douleur.

Pour plus d'infos :

- l'état actuel du jeu, la bêta fermée, ne contient pas de but, celui-ci arrivera avec le mode Histoire,
- l'histoire est très simple : il faudra... s'échapper de Tarkov ! Dans ce qu'ils ont expliqué, il faudra traverser les environnements actuellement affichés quand on choisit une partie, et ce dans une durée limitée. Après s'être échappés, les joueurs accèdent à une zone libre,
- il y aura donc des quêtes (déjà implémentées en partie) et des objectifs personnels,
- en plus de ça, les joueurs pourront s'organiser en clans et s'échanger des affaires ou s'entraider.

Sinon, je ne trouve pas bête de le comparer avec PUBG. Certains ont l'air d'oublier que PUBG tient ses origines d'un mod pour ARMA/DayZ, donc même s'il s'agit d'un jeu qui semble plus arcade qu'EfT, il y a des éléments de "simulation" qui se rejoignent : nombreux mouvements de personnage, balistique qui se veut plus "réaliste", rythme plus lent/parties plus longues que la moyennes des FPS multis à succès (30 min pour PUBG, 30-50 min pour EfT actuellement), loot loot loot, persos fragiles/qui meurent rapidement, etc. Après, je n'aborde pas forcément les deux jeux de la même manière quand j'y joue, parce que j'ai toujours une montée de stress avant de lancer une partie EfT, alors que sur PUBG le stress arrive plutôt dans les dernières minutes. D'un certain côté, EfT me permet de jouer à PUBG de manière plus détendue.  ::P:  Par contre, jouer à PUBG me donne clairement envie de retourner sur EfT.  :Bave: 

Pour finir : les leaderboards c'est le mal et je suis content qu'EfT ne prenne pas le chemin du FPS compétitif. On y joue pour l'immersion, pour l'ambiance, le stress et toutes les histoires qu'on peut se raconter, mais pas pour comparer ses kikis. Après, il y a des statistiques de personnage, donc c'est toujours possible de comparer les données, mais vu que les parties comportent une grande partie d'inconnu ou d'imprévu, à mon avis, ce sera dur de comparer deux personnes ayant un nombre de raid similaires.

----------


## Sorkar

Pas moyen de trouver la map de shoreline, et c'est d'ailleurs la seule que je n'ai jamais vu chez les vendeurs, elle existe au moins ?  ::blink::

----------


## Quitol

Non.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour répondre aux deux dernières pages, je dirai que juger de l'intérêt du jeu sur ce qu'on voit seulement dans les streams, c'est avoir une vision incomplète de ce que sera Escape from Tarkov. Par contre, on voit effectivement les mécanismes du jeu qui sont en grande partie en place, et pour beaucoup, ça nous suffit déjà amplement pour passer des dizaines d'heures dans le stress et la douleur.
> 
> Pour plus d'infos :
> 
> - l'état actuel du jeu, la bêta fermée, ne contient pas de but, celui-ci arrivera avec le mode Histoire,
> - l'histoire est très simple : il faudra... s'échapper de Tarkov ! Dans ce qu'ils ont expliqué, il faudra traverser les environnements actuellement affichés quand on choisit une partie, et ce dans une durée limitée. Après s'être échappés, les joueurs accèdent à une zone libre,
> - il y aura donc des quêtes (déjà implémentées en partie) et des objectifs personnels,
> - en plus de ça, les joueurs pourront s'organiser en clans et s'échanger des affaires ou s'entraider.
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton avis éclairé  :;): 

Et pour le moment je vais patienter. Je ne doute pas que le jeu soit bon, mais je me connais si je n'ai pas un but même lointain je vais m'emmerder une fois suffisamment de stuff récupérer et toute les maps explorées. Ca me le fait à chaque fois sur The Long Dark (un jeu de survie), une fois que je suis dans un certains confort et que j'ai une certaine routine pour subsister je me fait vite chier.

J'ai lu qu'il y avait des quêtes avec une progression de difficulté en revanche, je trouve ça intéressant. Il y en a des vraiment dur ?

----------


## Bix

Les quêtes sont assez sommaires pour l'instant, elles ont été intégrées récemment et seront certainement améliorées et mieux narrées avec les prochains patchs. Du coup niveau difficulté, de moins point de vue, OUI elles sont difficiles mais pas infaisables.

La première de Skier par exemple c'est de ramener un ensemble kevlar grade 6 (les meilleurs) avec un minimum d'usure. J'ai rendu la mission car j'avais déjà le matos (j'ai une édition collectruc) mais sinon la seule manière d'avoir ça c'est en pétant du fullstuff, et je ne sais pas où ils les trouvent leur armure eux.
Un autre mission bien plus simple consiste à péter trois SCAVs et ramener 3 shotguns spécifiques, là pour le coup ça reste simple mais ce ne sera pas vraiment faisable sur une seule sortie, ou alors avec de la chance (les SCAVs ont des armes aléatoire, et en ce moment ils ont souvent des AKM civils).

Les récompenses par contre ne sont pas vraiment (du tout) intéressantes, en tout cas où j'en suis, seule le gain de réputation sera intéressant.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est fou la Russie quand-même, avoir des AK "civil" genre pour aller chercher le pain :OO:

----------


## ninja67

> C'est fou la Russie quand-même, avoir des AK "civil" genre pour aller chercher le pain


En Lada !  ::lol::

----------


## Bix

> C'est fou la Russie quand-même, avoir des AK "civil" genre pour aller chercher le pain


C'est pour chasser l'ours  ::P: 

Et sinon à peu près tous les fabricants d'armes proposent des versions civiles de leurs produits. D'ailleurs généralement les calibres des armes civiles "lourdes" sont notés en pouces (et pas en millimètre) : .311 .308 .223 etc.. Et tu n'auras que des versions semi auto ou bolt de ces calibres disponibles à la vente.


edit : D'ailleurs l'une des VEPR dans le jeu est chambrée en .366, et faut faire attention car elle est identique aux autre AKM même au niveau des chargeurs, mais tire... du plomb ! J'en ai quelques unes dans mon stash mais j'ai toujours pas pris le temps de tester.
En théorie un shotgun de 30 coups à munitions haute vélocité ça doit bien déchirer !

----------


## Raoulospoko

Oui c'est juste qu'on a pas l'habitude.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens d'ailleurs pourquoi leurs munitions sont en pouce, ça reste le même calibre ? 
Juste pour faire la distinction  ?

----------


## Bix

> Oui c'est juste qu'on a pas l'habitude.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs pourquoi leurs munitions sont en pouce, ça reste le même calibre ? 
> Juste pour faire la distinction  ?


Bonne question, je ne sais pas... Les calibres sont les mêmes en effet y'a juste la précision de fabrication qui change. Tu pourras tirer de la 308 dans une arme chambrée en 7.62x51, mais vaut mieux pas tenter l'inverse.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est quoi cette merde, mon compte est suspendu...
Me rappel pas avoir dis de la merde...

----------


## Sorkar

> C'est quoi cette merde, mon compte est suspendu...
> Me rappel pas avoir dis de la merde...


C'est un jeu ruskoff, t'as du être banni car aucun programme de cheat n'a été détecte sur ton pc  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ah oué ::P: 

Sinon c'est pas la touche special action modifier( left alt d'origine) pour switcher entre deux optiques du même viseur ??

----------


## Bix

Pour switcher entre deux optiques tout court, si c'est pour modifier le mode d'une seule optique c'est Alt+RMB

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah oui, mais ça ne marche pas pour switcher entre les optiques du harm...
J'ai essayé aussi avec ctrl mais rien a faire...

----------


## Quitol

Touches de base:

CTRL + RMB : passer d'un mode à l'autre sur l'optique actuelle (passer du x4 au viseur superieur sur le HAMR / passer du x1 au x4 sur le SpecterDR)
ALT + RMB : passer d'une optique à l'autre (passer du PSO à l'optique avant sur un OP-SKS, par exemple)

Tu es sur que tu as bien rajouté le leopold sur le HAMR ?
Sinon c'est que tes touches ont été remappées.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Tu es sur que tu as bien rajouté le leopold sur le HAMR ?


 :nawak: 

 :Red: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Shep1

Je vois pas pourquoi tu parles du roi des Belges... ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Dunko

On s'est tous fait baisé à la première utilisation du HAMR. Je suis de tout cœur avec toi.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est pas ma première utilisation....
A ma décharge il me semble qu'auparavant le réflex été déjà sur la lunette.

----------


## Ab41

un vieux screen  mais un de mes meuilleur loot  :B):

----------


## Kamicaz

Petit Patchnote :

Bonjour camarades ! Nous vous présentons le patch notes préliminaire.

Ajouté :

Interaction des portes repensé, les portes ouvrent et se ferment maintenant plus rapidement

Optimisation :

Optimisation du processus de la physique

Fixé : 

Bug qui changeait la taille de l'arme en changeant le FOV
Correction des visuels du dispositif de vision nocturne avec le FOV à 75
Bug qui empêchait de débloquer instantanément le niveau de confiance et la gamme de produits en plus lorsque les conditions du niveau de confiance étaient réunies
Bug qui empêchait l'effet de la fusée éclairante lorsque le personnage faisait face à un dispositif de visée laser
Correction de l'expérience gagné lors de l'accomplissement d'une quête
Affichage correcte de l'argent restant dans le stash pendant un échange
Bug qui empêchait de laisser un objet au même endroit qu'une autre personne avait utilisé pour laisser un objet
Nombreuses corrections visuels dans les emplacements
Introduction de nombreux correctifs par rapport aux problèmes qui causaient des erreurs au jeu

Changé :

Le menu des marchands peut être ouvert en cliquant n'importe où sur le cadre informatif de ce dernier
Les fenêtres des conteneurs (contenu des sacs, vestes, etc..) ne peuvent plus êtres déplacés à l’extérieur de l'écran
Les attaques avec la hache de combat épuise maintenant l'endurance
Changement de couleur du T-shirt des personnages de la faction BEAR

----------


## Memory

Merci pour le patch note.



Wedgge a **** pour etre dans le dernier CPC ! Bravo le noob.

----------


## Wedgge

Aidé, c'est probablement le mot que vous cherchiez monsieur  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Memory

Evidemment !  :B):

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Il a aidé Ackboo à décharger son fusil oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> ATTENTION!
> 
> The interchange map will be ready in approx 1-2 weeks then it will go through internal testing and then release. :D

----------


## Jonath McFly

M'sieur dame bien l'bonjour,

J'me permet de venir ici car ayant acheté EFT (la version basique de chez basique) j'aimerais savoir s'il y à un discord, ou lieu de regroupement des palmipèdes pour jouer à plusieurs, dans la joie et l'angoisse.

(et si possible progresser parceque bon ... pour le moment jsuis pas tellement en réussite  ::sad:: )

Merci  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

Mumble  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:

----------


## Jonath McFly

спасибо  :;):

----------


## Memory

Французский адаптирован здесь  :;):

----------


## Shep1

C'est un BEAR. Tire dessus et pose des questions ensuite.

----------


## Memory

Oue c’est vrai, desolay  ::P:

----------


## Jonath McFly

Désolé je reprend mon français de France !


Et les BEAR c'est les gentils ! (pour une fois que les Russes sont gentils ...) ::XD::

----------


## Memory

Avec un s alors  ::ninja:: 

#humour

----------


## Raoulospoko

#pasdrôle




 ::trollface::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Attention!
> 
> We are ready to upload the hotfix
> The game is not going to be stopped. 
> Possible matching issues, during update time
> 
> Changes:
> 
>     Fixed bug, which moved parts of sr1m weapon, during gesture animations
> ...

----------


## Le Doyen

Ho, j aurais bien voulu avoir accés à l'article CpC  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamicaz

Tu peux maintenant.  :;):

----------


## Le Doyen

Héhé merci !  :;):

----------


## Le Doyen

Personne sur mumble  ::cry::  si je n'y suis pas, viendez me chercher sur Vermintide 2, bien envie de faire une partie !

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Un tambour ! Un tambour !  
> 
> ps : En vrai je suis un adepte du tir de suppression, et 6 coups c'est vraiment peu, 11 coups c'est mieux, mais 21 coups ce serait le top !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pps : En vrai de vrai je gère pas mon stress et j'ai tendance à tirer un peu trop pour rien


Mais naaannnn faut arroser avec ça  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Personne sur mumble  si je n'y suis pas, viendez me chercher sur Vermintide 2, bien envie de faire une partie !


Je viens de le quitter ça fais deux heures que je suis dessus...

----------


## Le Doyen

> Je viens de le quitter ça fais deux heures que je suis dessus...


 :Emo:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Peut-être ce soir !

----------


## Le Doyen

Hmmm, quand  ma femme me dit ça, c'est niet, je me méfie du coup.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Tu n'as peut-être pas tord, la mienne devait bouger mais on dirait que la pluie l'en empêche ::P:

----------


## Le Doyen

Demain alors  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raoulospoko

A voir je bosse dans l'aprem.

----------


## Gebeka

J'ai du mal à suivre l'évent là. 

J'ai raté la hausse des prix qui m'aurait permis d écouler mes stocks. Et maintenant le loot ne vaut plus grand chose. 

Ça se passe comment quand ils rebootent ? On garde le cash et on perd les objets ? 

Je viens de claquer 1500$ dans un beta container 😁

----------


## Raoulospoko

Profite en bien, après le wipe tu seras tout neuf !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup tu vas perdre absolument tout faut pas deconner non plus.

----------


## Gebeka

> Du coup tu vas perdre absolument tout faut pas deconner non plus.


Ok : #YOLO

Donc, c'est le moment de claquer mon demi-million de roubles dans du matos tactilol  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Et de le perdre :Vibre:

----------


## Silver

Oui, le but de la réduction du prix était de forcer les gens à faire des gunfights, mais comme ils avaient monté le prix de vente aux marchands, ça encourageait plus les runs à la hachette. Du coup, après des plaintes de joueurs, ils ont modifié pour revenir sur le but initial (source : https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT...dness/dw6cttz/).

Ils diffuseront d'ailleurs une vidéo des nouveautés dans une semaine : https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT...r_you/dw9i0ly/

----------


## delbosque

Hello les canards, 

Cela fais déjà un bon petit mois que j'ai plus joué à EFT, j'étais un peu lassé. Je n'ai pas tout lu depuis mais y-a t-il eu des nouveautés depuis (en faisant les grandes lignes :D ) ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Heeeeuuuuuuu bsg c'est aperçu d'un léger problème de netcode et s'en occupe.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Et la mise a jour vers Unity 2018.

----------


## Gebeka

> Et la mise a jour vers Unity 2018.


Vivement le prochain update et un peu de contenu, parce que là, avec tous les marchands débloqués ça donne plus envie de faire les quêtes  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah j'ai fais le kéké avec des gros flingues, j'ai plus de sous et j'en ai pleins le cul des connards sur le forum (offi) qui râles toujours pour la même chose...

Du coup je vais faire une pose d'au moins une semaine :Cell: 

Chui super révolté ::P:

----------


## Kamicaz

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu :


Dear Escapers,

The Escape from Tarkov PvP event has begun! Scav bots have disappeared from Escape from Tarkov maps for a time, the number of Scavenger players has suddenly increased, and the timer to enter as a Scav is reduced some. PMC and scav operators, now you have the opportunity to plunge into pure PvP madness!

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pas mal :Vibre: 
Faut voir s'il y a un peut moins de TOZ chez mes Scav. 
Je commence très souvent avec cette arme c'est naze. 
Et leur event c'est pas une sorte de test réseau voir combien de joueurs tiennent sur la map ?? Ils ont peut-être enfin optimisé le netcode !!

----------


## Kamicaz

Je pense surtout que c'est pour casser de la monotonie.

----------


## Bix

J'ai aussi pensé à un test du netcode.

----------


## Gebeka

Ah put***, c'ets pour ça que je trouvais plus rien à looter ? :D

----------


## Raoulospoko

A taaaaaaable !




> Dear Escapers,
> 
> We are pleased to present the preliminary patch notes! We thank all of you for your patience and hope you enjoy the changes!
> 
> There will be a wipe!
> 
> Added:
> 
>     Basic tutorial
> ...

----------


## Bix

Tes coper-coller sont un peu comme ton inventaire en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ben quoi il est très bien mon copier/coller ::trollface:: 

Ça viens du téléphone portable, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai corrigé.

----------


## Gebeka

> Now, the character doesn’t initially know the number of cartridges in the magazine. Check the magazine to see the ammo remaining. Check precision depends on the Mag Drills skill


Ah les salauds  ::P: 





> Antialiasing options (2x, 4x) in graphics settings


AAAAAAH !





> Basic recoil increased by 20%


Ah quand même

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ouais jespere que l'AA ne sera pas trop gourmand !!

----------


## Gebeka

> Aimpunch is strongly reduced


Oh ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Oui je pige pas. Il n'est pas particulièrement fort... Perso je le ressent a peine ou je me trompe de definition.
Pour moi c'est un moment ou tu ne peux pas reagir après avoir pris un coup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ça manque toujours d'un bon coup de latte pour repousser les hachettes au corp a corp.

----------


## Silver

10-20 minutes d'attente apparemment, ils ont dû passer par la mise à jour manuelle :
https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT...ch_per_nikita/

----------


## Megiddo

Bon, apparemment le launcher fonctionne à nouveau et ça m'a remis automatiquement sur le serveur EU, la version semble être restée sur 0.8...Certains serveurs doivent être rebootés.

Pareil pour toi Esprex?

----------


## esprex

Yep

----------


## Raoulospoko

Tous les serveurs sont revenus, ça ne devrait pas tarder a être bon...

----------


## Saeko

> Tous les serveurs sont revenus, ça ne devrait pas tarder a être bon...

----------


## Silver

It's on ! Nikita vient de l'annoncer sur Twitch.

----------


## esprex

En effet

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ouais enfin :Bave:

----------


## Kamicaz

C'est là !!!

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bon attention dans trente minutes ils vont nous dire qu'ils se sont trompé de patch...

----------


## Kamicaz

Patchnote :

La mise à jour 0.8.0.1208 est là camarades !

S'il vous plaît prenez en considération que cette mise à jour est une partie de la Beta fermée. Quelques unes des innovations que nous avons ajoutés peuvent conduire à des problèmes inconnus ou bugs. S'il vous plaît soyez sûrs de signaler tous les problèmes que vous rencontrerez par le biais du système de bug report du launcher. Cela aidera à les régler le plus rapidement possible.

Cette mise à jour est accompagnée d'une remise à zéro des comptes en jeu. L'équipement bonus peut être obtenu de nouveau par le biais de votre profile. (Équipement disponible uniquement pour ceux qui ont bénéficié de l'événement du nouvel an)



Ajouté :

Tutoriel basique
Le chargement et le déchargement des munitions requiert maintenant du temps
Maintenant le personnage ne connaît pas initialement le nombre de cartouches dans le chargeur. Jetez un coup d’œil au chargeur pour connaître le nombre de cartouches restantes. 
Une description complète du comportement attendu : Cliquez ici pour en apprendre plus

Nouvelle compétence de rechargement des chargeurs :


Chargement des munitions plus rapide
Déchargement des munitions plus rapide
Vérification des chargeurs dans l'inventaire plus rapide
Le niveau Élite vous permet de vérifier automatiquement le chargeur lorsque vous le déplacez dans l'inventaire et le rend plus rapide à charger


Version noir du casque balistique « Ops Core Fast »
Mécaniques de viseurs avec tous les effets et protections, visuels et audio
Un nouveau type de récompense lors de l'accomplissement d'une quête, le déblocage de certains objets à l'achat chez les marchands
Un nouveau type de troc au près des marchands pour les plaques d'identifications
Un nouveau type de veste tactique avec des plaques de métal (Plate)
Option d'Antialiasing (x2, 4x) dans les paramètres graphiques. Attention ! Cela est recommandé uniquement pour les pc performants.
Nouveau marchand : Ragman


Nouvel emplacement :

« Interchange »


Équipement :

Bonnet de ski avec des fentes pour les yeux
Balaklava Furtive Anti-Chaleur
Balaklava Fantôme
Chapeau UX Pro
Bonnet Polaire Tactique
Chapeau de Cowboy
Lunettes RayBench Hipster Reserve
Lunettes de sport de Soleil Dundukk
Lunettes rondes
Casquette de Police
Chapeau EMERCOM (Division militaire : Ministère des Situations d'urgence)
Casquette BEAR
Casquette USEC
Keffieh
Casque audio Sordin MSA Supreme PRO-X/L
  Sacs :

Sac d'épaule tactique 3x2
Sac de sport VKBO 4x2
Sac à dos SSO Attack 2 Raid 5x7
  Gilets Tactiques :

Gilet Tactique ANA M2 avec plaques d'armure
Gilet Tactique MK3 TV-104
  Armures :

Armure BNTI Gzhel-K
Armure MF-UNTAR
  Casques :

Casque ZSH1-2M en couverture noir
Visière pare-balles pour casque ZSH1-2M 
Casque Altyn
Visière pare-balles pour casque Altyn
Casque SSSh-94 SPHERA-S
Casque Tarkov UN Force
Casque 6B47 avec couverture de camouflage
  Modifications d'armes :

Rail M1A Socom 16
Rail Nightforce 34mm pour l'installation de viseurs avec plusieurs rails
Lunette 7-35x56 Nightforce ATACR
Rail Nightforce 34mm pour l'installation de viseurs
Rail B-3
Frein de bouche Rotor 43 5.56x45
Frein de bouche Rotor 43 .366TKM
Frein de bouche Rotor 43 7.62x39
Frein de bouche Rotor 43 9x19
Crosse Fab Defense GL-Shock
Frein de bouche pour AK Spike tactical dynacomp 7.62x39
Poignée Strike industries TRAX 2
Rail Strike industries keymod 6 inch
Rail Strike industries keymod 4 inch
Poignée Strike industries TRAX 1
Culasse Moto Cut pour Glock 9x19
Rail B&T pour MP5
Poignée Tactique XRSU47SU pour AKS-74U 
Poignée en Aluminium pour MP5 (TL-99)
Chargeur 10-cartouches PMAG GEN M3 10 5.56x45 NATO STANAG
Chargeur 30-cartouches PMAG GEN M3 10 5.56x45 NATO STANAG
Chargeur pour AK et armes compatibles 30-cartouches Pmag 30 AK74 GEN M3 5.45x39
Chargeur pour SR3M 30-cartouches SR3M.130 9x39
Chargeur pour SOK-12 et armes compatibles 10-cartouches SAI-02 12x76
  Caisses :

Caisse de munitions
Caisse de médecine
  Armes :

Springfield Armory M1A 7.62x51
Remington 870
APS
APB
AKS-74N
AKMSN
AK-74M
AK 100 Series


Améliorations de l'IA :

Correction d'un bug lorsque les bots essayaient d'attaquer le joueur qui était extrait de l'emplacement
Optimisations :

Optimisation de l'emplacement « Shoreline »
Optimisations client et serveur pour la manipulation de la physique
Réduction de la latence du code réseau
Corrigé :

Bug qui vous permettait de presser rapidement le bouton de sprint tout en vous déplaçant rapidement sans drainer la force physique du personnage
Bug avec la réception des dégâts lorsque vous tombiez sur une jambe détruite
Nombreuses corrections des compétences actuelles
Set d'extractions générés pour les Scav sur « Factory » qui étaient tout le temps fermées ou qui nécessitaient une clé. Maintenant il y a au minimum une extraction qui ne nécessite pas une clé.
Affichage correct des statistiques de l'armure actuelle sur le code réseau
Mains tordues des personnages morts
Nombreux bugs en relation avec l’audibilité des sons sur des grandes distances
Le coins inférieur gauche de l’icône de l'arme montre maintenant son calibre
Si vous examinez un objet dans un marchand ou sur un corps, l'équivalent de l'objet dans l'inventaire sera examiné automatiquement
L'examination des objets est maintenant en parallèle sur le client et sur le serveur (requérait anciennement une réponse du serveur)
Bug qui bloquait l'interaction de l'arme après avoir déplacé la cartouche depuis la chambre au chargeur
Bug qui bloquait l'interaction de l'arme après avoir déplacé la cartouche depuis la chambre à la pile de la même munition dans votre inventaire
La liste des tués fonctionne maintenant en hors-ligne
La fenêtre de la personnalisation des armures affiche maintenant le résultat des caractéristiques en accord avec les accessoires des armures.
Changements :

Tous les emplacements d'accessoires dans l'inspecteur des armes sont maintenant affichés dans une fenêtre sans défilement
Exceptions additionnelles pour l'installation des accessoires d'armes et d'équipement
Équilibrage des conditions pour débloquer les niveaux de marchands
Équilibrage des munitions (spécifications, prix, niveaux de loyauté)
Équilibrage des valeurs des objets, leurs caractéristiques, les cellules occupées (armes, armures, accessoires, équipement)
Ajustement des chances d'apparition des objets sur les emplacements
Les récompenses de quêtes ont été partiellement repensées
Suppression de la régression des compétences
Ajout de certaines valeurs manquantes des caractéristiques d'armes
Amélioration du rendu des armes dans le mode de modification
Les Bitcoins peuvent maintenant être entreposés dans les portes monnaies
La lampe de poche (cookie) a été remplacé par une plus commode
Correction des points d'apparitions des PMC's sur « Factory »
Changement de la première quête de Skier, « Supplier »
Le mouvement des armes et des mains lorsque vous tournez est devenu plus « réaliste » et d'autant plus lié au poids et à l'ergonomie des armes
Mécanique des dégâts des casques balistiques, zones de collisions modulaires (incluant la zone du visage)
Bruits des mouvement sur le métal reconçues
Recul basique augmenté de 20%
Paramètres de sons différents pour les casques [objet (Comtac)]
Ajustements de l'interface pour améliorer la lisibilité des textes
La chance d'avoir une fracture lors d'un coup a été augmenté de 10%
La chance d'avoir une fracture après une chute a été augmenté de 20%
La déstabilisation de la visée lors d'un coup a été fortement réduite
Les accessoires ont maintenant des micro icônes
Le taux du temps global a été augmenté de 7 fois comparé au temps réel
Refonte de la fenêtre des marchands disponibles
Problèmes connus :

Si le chargeur d'un fusil à pompe n'est pas examiné, il ne peut pas être chargé
Le taux de tirs dépend des FPS, ce problème sera bientôt résolu dans l'un des prochains patchs
Si il n'y a plus de place dans le sac à dos et que vous ouvrez une boîte de munitions, cela vous conduira à un blocage de l'inventaire
Bugs visuels du nouvel emplacement causé par le nouveau système d'optimisation qui seront fixés par des tests en direct intensifs
Refonte des physiques du jeu avec d'éventuels bugs qui y sont liés (Mouvement obstrué dans des passages étroits, autres bugs de mouvement)
Le bouton retour (« Back ») dans les paramètres peut bloquer l'interface, pour corriger ce problème il est

----------


## esprex

> https://media.giphy.com/media/L8XuphFGqlSfe/giphy.gif

----------


## Gebeka

Personne sur Mumble ?

----------


## Saeko

> Bon attention dans trente minutes ils vont nous dire qu'ils se sont trompé de patch...


Putain de merde!  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Casquette USEC

----------


## Kamicaz

N'oubliez pas qu'on a toujours les cadeaux de Noel.

La keybar et la case on crache pas dessus.  ::P:

----------


## Megiddo

L'antialiasing apporte un bon plus par contre le SSAA 4x est violent sur le framerate... ::O: 

FXAA ou SSAA 2x ça reste correct en termes d'impact.

----------


## Saeko

> N'oubliez pas qu'on a toujours les cadeaux de Noel.
> 
> La keybar et la case on crache pas dessus.


Je les garde pour la release finale si ils les retirent pas, au cas ou. :3

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Posage de couille sur la table, factory direct full stuff goooooooooooooooooooo



- - - Mise à jour - - -


*
Oh wait....*




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Envoyé par Saeko
> 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/L8XuphFGqlSfe/giphy.gif

----------


## Megiddo

C'est clairement une map pour farmer du pognon Interchange, y'en a *partout*  :Bave: 



Super map en passant...

----------


## Saeko

> C'est clairement une map pour farmer du pognon Interchange, y'en a *partout* 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/04/20/ad1b...65705ec372.png
> 
> Super map en passant...


On y trouve l'armure verte sur des mannequins apparemment.

Et aucun spawn de scav, uniquement pmc.

----------


## Megiddo

Beaucoup de mannequins à fouiller, en fait, il y a des tonnes d'éléments à checker, c'est une map risquée en raison du temps que tu vas y passer et de toutes les choses qui peuvent détourner ton attention, ou t'amener à faire des interactions. Par contre le potentiel de gain est vraiment bon.

Y'a une bonne AK au sous-sol aussi, dans les parkings. Je suppose qu'elle doit poper à plusieurs endroits de façon aléatoire, mais je l'ai trouvée en fouinant sous l'escalator.

Pas mal de caisses avec de bons mods également. Plus du PPM et de l'AKSU qui traînent souvent.

----------


## Saeko

Perso toujours pas pu lancer de game...

----------


## Megiddo

Ah pas de Scavs sur Interchange, d'accord. Je me disais que c'était bizarre et que l'IA avait peut-être des bugs, ou qu'il y avait un souci de spawning sur la map.

Problèmes serveur, files d'attente, dans ton cas?




> Posage de couille sur la table, factory direct full stuff goooooooooooooooooooo
> https://media.discordapp.net/attachm...898&height=506


Ca va pas mal, je vois que certains commencent directement avec un petit stuff de bourgeois... :;):

----------


## Saeko

> Ah pas de Scavs sur Interchange, d'accord. Je me disais que c'était bizarre et que l'IA avait peut-être des bugs, ou qu'il y avait un souci de spawning sur la map.
> 
> Problèmes serveur, files d'attente, dans ton cas?


Matching en boucle pendant plus de 20 mins, relancé plusieurs fois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Trouvé le bug, quund je match avec eSprex impossible de lancer, une fois solo c'est direct... Surement qu'on est pas sur le même serveur mais on se voit dans la room pourtant...

----------


## Megiddo

Sachant désormais qu'il n'y a pas de Scav sur la map, je trouve son design d'autant plus excellent en fait. Ca va laisser du temps pour fouiner, le jeu en escouade sera sûrement assez mis en avant, un mec loote, les autres couvrent, il y a des angles partout, de bonnes distances de tir ou du CQB, de l'espace pour se déployer, toutes sortes d'ambiances lumineuses, une bonne verticalité, beaucoup de soft/hard covers...Très fort. 

Tu sens vraiment toute la qualité d'une map qui est entièrement craftée à la main et où énormément d'éléments du map design, tout comme les espaces et les volumes, sont pensés avant tout pour servir la technique de gameplay. Ca fait plaisir à voir.

Ca laisse présager de sacrés gunfights.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Matching en boucle pendant plus de 20 mins, relancé plusieurs fois.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Trouvé le bug, quund je match avec eSprex impossible de lancer, une fois solo c'est direct... Surement qu'on est pas sur le même serveur mais on se voit dans la room pourtant...


Pareil avec Gebeka, impossible de rejoindre...

----------


## Saeko

> Pareil avec Gebeka, impossible de rejoindre...


Choisissez le serveur FR tous les deux.  :;):  Ne laisser pas l'auto faire son boulot.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sachant désormais qu'il n'y a pas de Scav sur la map, je trouve son design d'autant plus excellent en fait. Ca va laisser du temps pour fouiner, le jeu en escouade sera sûrement assez mis en avant, un mec loote, les autres couvrent, il y a des angles partout, de bonnes distances de tir ou du CQB, de l'espace pour se déployer, toutes sortes d'ambiances lumineuses, une bonne verticalité, beaucoup de soft/hard covers...Très fort. 
> 
> Tu sens vraiment toute la qualité d'une map qui est entièrement craftée à la main et où énormément d'éléments du map design, tout comme les espaces et les volumes, sont pensés avant tout pour servir la technique de gameplay. Ca fait plaisir à voir.
> 
> Ca laisse présager de sacrés gunfights.


Apparemment elle est ultra bien opti par rapport aux autres map comme shorline ou custom.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Sachant désormais qu'il n'y a pas de Scav sur la map, je trouve son design d'autant plus excellent en fait. Ca va laisser du temps pour fouiner, le jeu en escouade sera sûrement assez mis en avant, un mec loote, les autres couvrent, il y a des angles partout, de bonnes distances de tir ou du CQB, de l'espace pour se déployer, toutes sortes d'ambiances lumineuses, une bonne verticalité, beaucoup de soft/hard covers...Très fort. 
> 
> Tu sens vraiment toute la qualité d'une map qui est entièrement craftée à la main et où énormément d'éléments du map design, tout comme les espaces et les volumes, sont pensés avant tout pour servir la technique de gameplay. Ca fait plaisir à voir.
> 
> Ca laisse présager de sacrés gunfights.


Les Scav seront présent. C'est juste temporaire.

Par contre oui gros gros potentiel de baston !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Choisissez le serveur FR tous les deux.


Ça ne change rien mais ça ne merde que sur la nouvelle map. J'imagine que c'est le monde.

----------


## Saeko

> Ça ne changerien mais ça ne merde que sur lz nouvelle map. J'imagine que c'est le monde.


On vient de lancer sur la nouvelle map, effectivement RIP.

----------


## Saeko

Deux des nouvelles armures si les stats vous intéresse (0/45 en point de santé), eSprex à vider un chargeur complet de ak74 sur celle de droite et le mec la tué ensuite.  ::siffle::  


Franchement j'avais de super sensation niveau hitreg il y a 2 semaines, maintenant c'est redevenu pourrit, j'ai tiré sur un cul-nul au sks, jambe brisé il avancait au ralentit, j'ai bien visé et eu le temps de tirer, resultat 7/6 cartouches dans le torse pour le tuer, les scav nécessite une pluie de balle. 


La gestion des munitions est ultra bandante. Ça oblige de sortir avec un gilet et 4 chargeurs.  :Bave:  


Sinon c'est le retour des hachettes.... 3/4 des mecs no stuff JAYJAY.

----------


## Saeko

Incroyable ce qui vient de m'arriver, j'explique. 

Je sais qu'un mec à la hachette est dans le bureau avec le coffre, j'ouvre il est déjà au contact avec moi, le pompe vise le plafond, je suis sonné comme une explosion de grenade je cours en rechargeant, le cul nu me suit, je me retourne et le pulvérise, j'ai pas entendu de grenade, mais qu'est ce que ça peut bien être ? Attend ça serait pas le coup de hache par hasard ? Je vérifie le casque et en effet il à perdu des points de santé. OMFG! le stun était ultra violent, 2/3 fois plus qu'une grenade qui pète à coté, après du gros looting de porc je vais vers la sortie, j’entends un bruit derrière moi je me retourne horreur un cul nul au pompe auto qui me vise, il me tire dessus, rebelote sourdine total et je le pulvérise en même temps.

Hachette et pompe complètement tanker par mon casque de l'onu = grosse désorientation.

----------


## Gebeka

Merci à vous deux pour cette soirée de franche camaraderie et d'amitié virile où nous avons -presque- réussi à faire régner la terreur sur factory après avoir -presque - réussi à sortir de customs vivants...

----------


## Sorkar

> y eu un témoignage d'un cheater sur reddit, qui à dit qu'il pouvait ouvrire toutes les portes, et avoir accès à des zone vides. 
> Et que les maps semblaient bien construire pour un future openworld.


Ca je veux y croire très fort mais j'attends de voir. Au rythme ou ca va et vu les map encore a sortir, on parlera pas de l'open world avant deux ans.

----------


## Le Doyen

> Merci à vous deux pour cette soirée de franche camaraderie et d'amitié virile où nous avons -presque- réussi à faire régner la terreur sur factory après avoir -presque - réussi à sortir de customs vivants...


 ::happy2::  on s'est -presque- bien battu quand même, des yeux d'aigle ! et des -presque- réflexes incroyables !

----------


## Saeko

Bon ben voilà ma crainte c'est confirmé, grâce aux choix de serveur on se tape des russes ou je sais pas quoi avec 600 de ping qui sont à poils et sont des éponges à balles. Je limite 2 shots un cul nul avec l'uzi russe là, et à des moments sans raison un mec sans armure avec un pompe se prends 15 balles et est toujours en vie.  :Clap: 


https://plays.tv/s/LiBTsT__iaor

Compile de kill sans hs pour la grande majorité qui montre la létalité de l'arme sans protection dont un scav qui encaisse bien avec son kevlar. Et enfin vient le drame de l'éponge sans kevlar.

Franchement elle est cher cette arme, mais ça me change du pompe c'est bien funky à jouer et puis le chargeur de une case offres des possibilités gigantesque, une simple veste scav et vous partez avec assez de chargeur pour clean factory sans avoir à grailler de chargeur à nouveau.

----------


## Saeko

Bon j'étais entrain d'écrire mon premier post pour reddit, pour faire un retour sur les gens qui abusent du choix des serveurs pour avoir un avantage et qu'il fallait remettre l'ancien système. 

Puis j'ai eu cette petite voix dans ma tête, "mais saeko, tu ne peux pas dire que des gens obtiennent un avantage avec le choix des serveurs par pure déduction, il faut que tu essaye ça par toi même avant de poster" 

Instante je décide de locker uniquement les 2 serveurs en asie pour 250 de ping en moyenne. Premier raid... Le plus beau depuis le reset, wipe d'une team full stuff avec un pompe et ma bite, j'me suis fait tirer dessus et je me suis mis derrière un mur et ? ben je suis pas mort derrière, j'ai pas pris de dégâts non plus. Tu tires ça touche. GGEZ. 

250 de ping j'ai jamais eu autant l'impression que les choses se passent au moment ou elles se passent. 

Au final je ne vais rien poster du tout sur reddit, je pense juste que je vais jouer en asie. Je vais approfondir mon expérience pour voir si c'est vraiment mieux de jouer avec du ping mais en tout cas, à 30 de ping je meurs derrière les murs et à 250, je prends rien. M'kay. 

J'ai eu la flemme de chercher et compiler la centaine de fois ou je meurs derrière un mur sur les 30 heures de record dispo, mais en tout cas hier soir avec eSprex je sais que j'ai eu droit à une belle mort après m'être mis à l’abri en ayant exposé 3cm de mon bras.

https://plays.tv/s/LiBr73ZlOaWS

----------


## Bix

J'veux voir :D Mais ça marche pô

----------


## Saeko

Ça marche chez moi  :Emo:

----------


## esprex

Moi aussi

----------


## Bix

Ah ouais mais y'a rien à voir en fait tu te fais juste buter ^^

----------


## Saeko

> Ah ouais mais y'a rien à voir en fait tu te fais juste buter ^^


 :WTF: 


C'est moi qui suis complètement mongol, ou TheRealBix comprend pas le wtf de la situation? Rassuré moi siou'plez!

----------


## Bix

Les balles passent à travers ces murs non ?

----------


## Le Doyen

Hier, me suis fait tué par les balles d'un Scav qui passait par un tronc d'arbre :/

----------


## Saeko

> Les balles passent à travers ces murs non ?


Ouais elles passent même à travers tous les murs de chacune des maps sur les serveur EU, je sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Bix

Je me faisais parfois buter à travers le sol des dortoirs donc...

----------


## Saeko

C'est le fait que je pick légèrement à gauche pour ouvrir la porte (3 doigts qui dépassent) mélangé à un netcode ultra glorieux, qui fait que je meurt, c'est certainement pas les ennemies qui tirent à travers le murs et qui me tue en 0,02s.

Enfin bref ça fait 2 jours que je finis pas un raid sur Eu, 10 raid réussi pour facile 70-80 loupés, j'ai perdu pour plus de 2 millions de rouble en matos et 1/1.5 en liquide, depuis que je suis sur Asia, j'enchaine les escapes full.

Les combats en Asia sont longs, tu peux te cacher derrière un chariot pendant une rafale sans craindre un headshot 0,7s après t'être mis à couvert. Enfin bref, 10~~ partie au compteur, je joui.

----------


## Le Doyen

Le problème c'est de devenir le joueur que tu détestes en jeu  :Fouras: 

Il faudrait qu'ils interdisent de rentrer dans un raid à plus de "x" de ping, mais encore faudrait-il un nombre suffisant de joueurs dans chaque contrés.

Edit : et encore personne sur ce fichu Mumble, partir sur Discord moué ... avec des mecs qui se tappent des spliffs, le mec rigide, et celui qui pige rien, et moi ... bof ... au cas où : mumble ouvert et sur Discord escouade Papa

----------


## Saeko

> et sur Discord escouade Papa


Quel discord ?

----------


## Bix

Désolé je suis pas vraiment concentré, je suis sur R6 et je regardais ta vidéo viteuf sans le son. Je te fais confiance ^^

----------


## Le Doyen

> Quel discord ?


EfT'FR : Communauté francaise , mais je m'en vais boustifailler.

----------


## Gebeka

@LeDoyen : un peu tôt pour moi, j'arrive quand j'ai couché la bleusaille

----------


## Le Doyen

> @LeDoyen : un peu tôt pour moi, j'arrive quand j'ai couché la bleusaille


 :;):  oki, à ce soir !

----------


## Saeko

La violence du m14, HOLY SHIT!  ::o:

----------


## Kamicaz

Pour ceux qui veulent des infos sur le jeu il y a actuellement le live sur le twtich de Klean avec Nikita le boss d'EFT :

https://www.twitch.tv/klean

Il y a quelques screens du nouveau matos qui a été présenté.

On a vu une baïonnette.  :Bave: 

Le nouveau multitool qui servira à modifier son arme en plein raid et si j'ai bien compris on pourra lock les backpacks à l'avenir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La force serait reset demain selon Nikita.

----------


## Megiddo

La Moustache de Sequisha vaut à elle seule le détour.  ::P: 


Scav Boss + garde rapprochée + Scav special stash  :Vibre:

----------


## Saeko

> on pourra lock les backpacks à l'avenir.


What?  ::huh:: 




> La force serait reset demain selon Nikita.


 :tired:

----------


## Kamicaz

Attends je serais pas étonné que ça se fasse pas il a l'air creuver le Nikita là.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Non mais il a toujours une sale tronche nikita. Il ne doit pas voir souvent le soleil.

----------


## Kamicaz

En tout cas ce podcast en terme d'infos fait bien envie. Le futur s'annonce plutôt bon.

----------


## Saeko

Le mec à pas ajouté les info sur chaque trade, il fait bien envie ce ragman royal...  :Bave: 

Le casque est T5  ::o:  


Et ce nouveau sac! Je me demande la place!?

----------


## Kamicaz

Petit tour en scav sur Shoreline : 

Je fais 10 mètres et je tombe sur ça  ::o:  :



J'ai pas cherché à comprendre j'ai couru comme un dératé vers l'extract.

Le pauvre s'est fait abattre par les scavs  ::P: .

Par contre je suis pas fan du comtac mais celui ci c'est encore pire. Je crois que si une mouche avait pété à l'autre bout de Shoreline je l'aurais entendu.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Discord !!! Cette outil du grand capital !!!!
Bon d'accord :Emo:

----------


## VegeDan

> D'ailleurs, on a migré sur le discord français sur lequel on trouve plus facilement du monde : https://steamcommunity.com/groups/Ef...9774851691425/


Il était temps les gars.... ::ninja::

----------


## Gebeka

Vous saviez qu'un bunker 2m sous terre ne vous protégeait pas des tirs de 7,62 ?

https://plays.tv/s/LjWaZygiicBb

----------


## Bix

> Vous saviez qu'un bunker 2m sous terre ne vous protégeait pas des tirs de 7,62 ?
> 
> https://plays.tv/s/LjWaZygiicBb



Certainement de la BP  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Ce jeu...

Pour faire la quête qui demande de tuer des scavs sur Woods, je meurs plein de fois alors que j'ai des protections et que je fais le plus attention possible. Je décide d'y aller en mode ranafout' avec un MR-153, un makarov et une veste scav... Je me fais canarder quelques fois au niveau de la scierie par des scavs et joueurs. Je tue mes 2 scavs... et je repars full stuff grâce à un niveau 31 qui ne faisait pas attention. Il faut dire que le gars était en train de regarder son inventaire, debout, au milieu des bois.  ::P: 



Par contre, pour ceux qui utilisent Plays.tv, est-ce que logiciel est toujours actif chez vous ? Moi il reconnait le jeu une fois sur 3, du coup je ne peux pas toujours enregistrer.

----------


## Saeko

> Par contre, pour ceux qui utilisent Plays.tv, est-ce que logiciel est toujours actif chez vous ? Moi il reconnait le jeu une fois sur 3, du coup je ne peux pas toujours enregistrer.



Toujours, zero soucis jusque là. Il est bien configuré pour se lancer avec le jeu au moins ? Et pas sur une combinaison de touche?

----------


## Le Doyen

Dieu le père amène son fils au Graal.



Merci pôpô.

----------


## Silver

Tu ne veux pas quelques balles subsoniques pour ta collection ? Je n'arrête pas d'en trouver. Plus particulièrement dans des boites de 120.



À part ça, le nom du gars + mon temps de jeu...  ::ninja:: 



J'étais en train de rusher la quête de Skier qui demande de prendre des documents dans la cabane de chantier près du spawn de droite. Je l'ai complétée dans la partie d'après grâce à un hatchet inconnu qui m'a ouvert les portes pour passer du côté de la station.

----------


## Bopnc

> J'étais en train de rusher la quête de Skier qui demande de prendre des documents dans la cabane de chantier près du spawn de droite. Je l'ai complétée dans la partie d'après grâce à un hatchet inconnu qui m'a ouvert les portes pour passer du côté de la station.


J'ai rushé la même quête hier, mais je me suis fait agresser systématiquement par les cul-nus que j'ai croisés.  :^_^: 
Quand t'as pas la clé factory (qui étonnamment ouvre ce passage, il me semble) et que personne n'a encore ouvert la porte, sache que tu peux sauter par dessus le mur un peu plus loin à gauche en montant sur une voiture, puis sur des chiottes de chantier adossées au mur.  :;):

----------


## Gebeka

> Tu ne veux pas quelques balles subsoniques pour ta collection ? Je n'arrête pas d'en trouver. Plus particulièrement dans des boites de 120.


C'est ça de traîner sur Woods  ::P: 

Il y a un spot près de scierie où on trouve des caisses entières de ces mun, après les stats de pénétration font pas envie.

----------


## Le Doyen

> Tu ne veux pas quelques balles subsoniques pour ta collection ? Je n'arrête pas d'en trouver. Plus particulièrement dans des boites de 120.


Je te remercie mais ca va aller  :;):  , mais ce n'est pas la collection de balles, c'est l'Ammocase looté dans marked room, pour 4 plces dans le Stash, 16 de dispo dans la boite ! c'est top ! encore un bon gain de place  ::): 

Sinon, j'étais descendu à 10.000 roubles en lootant et en faisant des quétes, me revoila prés du million en quelques parties, c'est clair qu'il est difficile d'être à court ! En même temps je ne joue qu'a L'ak Dammaged de prapor qui s'échange contre un gilet, une fois moddée, elle est plus que convenable, une fois le mastering passé, je me lancerai sur autre chose. En tout cas, ça fait de bonnes économies.

Et pour ce passage voiture, cabinet WC, yep c'est possible, mais faut avoir le coup.

----------


## Gebeka

> Quand t'as pas la clé factory (qui étonnamment ouvre ce passage, il me semble)


Non, c'est plutôt logique en fait : quand tu regardes les liens entre les maps, toute la partie boilers / old gas station fait en fait partie de la factory dont tu vois les cheminées juste derrière.
De l'autre côté (grand hangar rouge) tu as le rail vers Tarkov et tu vois les enseignes Ikea d'interchange au loin.

Idem sur Woods, dont l'extract nord est en fait la "Gate to factory"

Je ne sais pas si on verra un jour le jeu en open world, mais l'idée est là, et rien que ça, ça me donne des frissons.





> Je te remercie mais ca va aller  , mais ce n'est pas la collection de balles, c'est l'Ammocase looté dans marked room, pour 4 plces dans le Stash, 16 de dispo dans la boite ! c'est top ! encore un bon gain de place


Toi tu devrais me remercier pour ta chance infernale : à chaque fois qu'on raid Dorms tous les deux tu sors avec des cases et des clés facto, je te porte bonheur....  ::P: 


Sinon, je viens de profiter de l'imprimante du bureau pour imprimer ça en A3 : https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/u...32c7314ff8.jpg

----------


## Bix

T'aurais pu imprimer la version 1.2 au moins  ::rolleyes:: 

https://image.ibb.co/kK5etn/Interchange_1_2.jpg

----------


## Gebeka

En miniature ?  ::P:

----------


## Bix

> En miniature ?


?

Je parle de la version de la carte, qui a été mise à jour plusieurs fois

----------


## esprex

Qu'il imprimera sur une A7 vu la taille de la map que tu lui as envoyé  ::P:

----------


## Bix

Ah ? Bizarre chez moi les deux ont les mêmes dimensions...

----------


## Gebeka

Putain les gars, Casque Noir est mort.....  ::'(: 

https://www.canardpc.com/381/adieu-lord-casque-noir

----------


## Le Doyen

Je peut pas jouer ce soir, j'ai l'impression de louper un pan de ma vie.  :Emo: 


Horriblement addictif le bouzin.

----------


## Gebeka

> Je peut pas jouer ce soir, j'ai l'impression de louper un pan de ma vie. 
> 
> 
> Horriblement addictif le bouzin.


Moi je suis sur interchange en scav, je commence à savoir où sont les bons coins à champignons  ::P: 

Allez dodo...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Petite partie au retour des vacances...
Rah j'ai pris cher...

----------


## Bopnc

Bon, j'en arrive au stade des quêtes ou il va falloir que je fâche certains marchands pour m'en acoquiner d'autres. Je lis tout et son contraire à ce sujet, il y a des astuces pour ne pas trop se faire avoir dans l'affaire ? Genre si j'avais fait en priorité les quêtes de Skier jusqu’à celle ou il faut buter des PMC (perte de réput avec la doc et prapor), j'aurais pu m'épargner les pertes de réputation ? (Je sais pas si ça peut passer en négatif, en fait)

Vous essayez de jouer avec ça ? Ou vous faites toutes les quêtes parce que de toute façon au final le seuil est suffisant pour tout débloquer ?

----------


## Gebeka

> Bon, j'en arrive au stade des quêtes ou il va falloir que je fâche certains marchands pour m'en acoquiner d'autres. Je lis tout et son contraire à ce sujet, il y a des astuces pour ne pas trop se faire avoir dans l'affaire ? Genre si j'avais fait en priorité les quêtes de Skier jusqu’à celle ou il faut buter des PMC (perte de réput avec la doc et prapor), j'aurais pu m'épargner les pertes de réputation ? (Je sais pas si ça peut passer en négatif, en fait)
> 
> Vous essayez de jouer avec ça ? Ou vous faites toutes les quêtes parce que de toute façon au final le seuil est suffisant pour tout débloquer ?


Tu as quelle édition ?

En EoD, tu pars avec un bonus, donc c'est pas trop relou.

Si tu es en standard, il faut juste faire gaffe à pas trop privilégier l'un par rapport à l'autre (si tu enchaînes les quêtes de Therapist notamment tu vas vite fâcher skier)

Mais globalement si tu restes équilibré ça se passe bien.

----------


## Bopnc

Je suis en classique, et là les malus sont effectivement casse couilles parce qu'ils font passer sous les seuils de niveaux. Je pense que je vais privilégier le fait de monter tout le monde au lvl2 (Skier y est déjà niveau réputation, donc j'ai pas besoin de rendre sa quête pour le moment), et je partirais de là pour évaluer l’intérêt de monter en lvl3. 

De toute façon, le temps que je claque assez de pognon pour le seuil 3, il y aura déjà eu un wipe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

J'adore !!

----------


## Saeko

J'ai son meilleur copain sur mon second compte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Vous n'avez pas eu de problèmes avec vos micros et/ou Mumble depuis la maj Windows ??
Impossible de faire fonctionner mon micro ::cry::

----------


## Bix

j'ai vu sur des drivers audio Realtek qu'il y avait des versions différentes pour les 1709 et 1803 de Windows, c'était pour un laptop HP Omen. Peut-être un souci similaire ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me plonger dedans mais le micro est reconnu par windows et Mumble mais ne fonctionne avec aucun des deux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais sûrement un problème de driver !!

----------


## Kamicaz

Je savais bien que j'avais vu quelque part que des armures étaient sur les mannequins :



Sinon l'armurerie Kiba sur Interchange ca a l'air d'etre l'orgie quand elle a pas été looté.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Dear Players! Today and tomorrow night (from June 18 to 19 and from June 19 to 20) our host-provider will provide some planned technical works. From 1:00 AM to 5:00 AM UTC+3, the official site, the forum, and the game servers may be unavailable. 
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for your patience and understanding.

----------


## VegeDan

> Nan, c'est naze discord !


J'entends bien.... mais toute la communauté francophone de Tarkov est dessus et la mentalité est excellente. (Hormis quelques connards comme partout)

----------


## Gebeka

> Ben j'y vois jamais personne , je crois que tout le monde est sur discord


Ouais même constat, on était les derniers Mohicans sur Mumble avec LeDoyen, et ça fait 1 mois qu'on a migré sur Discord.

En parlant de ça, pourquoi cette haine de Discord que je lis souvent ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Parce que Discord revend tes infos, faut s'inscrire, c'est moche, ça bip tout le temps, ça rend épileptique, il y a trop de couleurs et ça met deux plombes a se lancer.
Par contre j'ai l'impression que le son est meilleur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pi j'aime pas le fonctionnement, Mumble est plus simple.

----------


## Le Doyen

Bah tu sais la revente de tes infos ... hein ... comment dire ...



Spoiler Alert! 


Quitte ce monde ! quoique tu fasses tu es "pisté", ton téléphone, ta CB, surfer sur Google, facebook, et autres réseaux sociaux, ton code de sécu etc etc etc... c'est foutu à ce niveau.



Et puis je serai volontier resté sur Mumble, si il y avait des Canards, je suis resté comme un Clampin pendant des soirées entiéres, Gebeka m'a rejoint et nous sommes devenus les deux Clampins.
Aprés l'on a décidé de migrer sur Discord, sue le Tchat Fr d'Eft, et on a rencontré plein de coupaings ! et des co**ards aussi.
Au départ je tenais sincèrement à jouer entre canard, pour en reparler ici même, une confrérie de canards quoi ! mais bon ...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah oui, je préfère jouer avec des canards aussi !!

MAis bon pas beaucoup de temps pour brancher le micro, faut que je lâche Squad un peu !

----------


## VegeDan

> MAis bon pas beaucoup de temps pour brancher le micro, faut que je lâche Squad un peu !


Tu joues à Squad ?

Encore une raison pour venir sur le Discord  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ouais, Squad c'est chouette !!

----------


## Kamicaz

> Bah tu sais la revente de tes infos ... hein ... comment dire ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Quitte ce monde ! quoique tu fasses tu es "pisté", ton téléphone, ta CB, surfer sur Google, facebook, et autres réseaux sociaux, ton code de sécu etc etc etc... c'est foutu à ce niveau.
> 
> ...


Moi je me suis fait prendre par Conan Exiles au passage, désolé.  :Emo:  (en plus j'y joue plus au barbare)

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bon on butte des gens entre canards genre demain ou jeudi soir ?

----------


## VegeDan

Oui... on t'attend sur le Discord

----------


## Raoulospoko

Gnagnagna...


 ::P:

----------


## Godmichou

Et c'est quoi l'adresse du Discord ? Question peut être bête mais : sur Discord, vous n'avez pas peur de vous faire TK par le gars que vous ne connaissiez pas 5 min auparavant ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pour moi c'est mort le micro cette semaine...

----------


## Silver

> Question peut être bête mais : sur Discord, vous n'avez pas peur de vous faire TK par le gars que vous ne connaissiez pas 5 min auparavant ?


Tu veux savoir s'il y a une différence avec le fait de se faire TK par un canard avec qui on parle sur Mumble ?  ::ninja:: 

Discord FR : https://steamcommunity.com/groups/Ef...9774851691425/

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Tu veux savoir s'il y a une différence avec le fait de se faire TK par un canard avec qui on parle sur Mumble ? 
> 
> Discord FR : https://steamcommunity.com/groups/Ef...9774851691425/


Bah oui, ça fait beaucoup rire les autres canards.
C'est bien pour ça que Mumble c'est mieux. ::trollface::

----------


## Ghargan

Ben ce soir je serais sur mumble si jamais  ::):

----------


## VegeDan

> Et c'est quoi l'adresse du Discord ? Question peut être bête mais : sur Discord, vous n'avez pas peur de vous faire TK par le gars que vous ne connaissiez pas 5 min auparavant ?


https://discord.gg/QsXDmxc

Alors déjà le Discord fr de Tarkov est bien conçu. Tu as une liste de channels (appelés escouades) qui peuvent accueillir 2 à 5 joueurs. Tu arrives, tu te connecte, tu dis bonjour... et c'est partit. En 2 secondes, tu te trouves une team.

L'équipe de modération est intelligemment active et tout le monde se connait sur le Discord... ce qui est efficace dans la prévention des joueurs toxiques ou stupidement immatures. Tu ne devrait pas être confronté à de Team-Kill abusif et quand bien même ça arriverait (car ça arrive) les joueurs se sont toujours excusés et certain rembourse carrément le stuff perdu...

Je le dis et je le répète l'ambiance sur le Discord est très cordiale et investit, c'est idiot de se limiter aux joueurs du forum Canard PC.


De toute façon pour prévenir le Team-Kill, il faut 3 choses : de la communication, de la communication et de la communication.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Ben ce soir je serais sur mumble si jamais


Pas moi :Emo:

----------


## Kamicaz

Moi Raoul la dernière fois sur Mumble il m'a plombé le derrière sur Woods.  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bah c'est le stress...
Ça m'est arrivé aussi  !

Le j'arrive ne tirer pas ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Bonjour Fils de Norvinsk :
> Nous prévoyons de déployer le patch 0.8.6.1424 d' ici une heure , l' upload prendra un certain temps et le jeu ne sera pas disponible durant ce laps de temps.Veuillez nous excuser pour la gène occasionnée.
> Patch notes 0.8.6.1424:
> 
>         Optimisation de la map Shoreline
>         Optimisation de la map Customs
>         Fix de certains problèmes sur Interchange
>         Nouvelles propriétés : Armures et leur capacité à être réparées
>         Nouvelle propriété d' armures - Dommages légers (Dommages sans pénétration de l'armure)
> ...

----------


## Bix

C'est parti pour une semaine de matching et d'erreurs  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon on va voir ce que ça donne ces optimisations. Et pour les armures, si c'est ce dont ils ont parlé lors du live, ça peut être intéressant si bien implémenté, je verrai ça ce soir.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> C'est parti pour une semaine de matching et d'erreurs 
> 
> Bon sinon on va voir ce que ça donne ces optimisations. Et pour les armures, si c'est ce dont ils ont parlé lors du live, ça peut être intéressant si bien implémenté, je verrai ça ce soir.


Des hotfix en folie :Bave:

----------


## Bix

Ouais c'est bien ce que je pensais, la traduction est sale.



> Shoreline location optimization
> Customs location optimization
> Fixes of Interchange issues
> New properties: armor materials and their repairability
> New armor property - blunt damage﻿ ﻿﻿(damage without penetration)
> Minor Scav head LOD fix
> AI spawn with visor down
> Minor freezes, effects culling ﻿


C'est donc bien ce qu'ils ont dit dans le live, différenciation des matériaux des armures (céramiques, plaques de métal, kevlar ...) et donc usure et réparations différentes suivant le matériau.
Et le blunt damage sera bien l'effet d'impact (contondant) sur armure dont ils parlaient aussi, genre un tir de .12 dans le torse qui ne fait actuellement rien du tout nous coupera sûrement le souffle avec un nouvel effet. Pourquoi pas des fractures ?

----------


## Megiddo

intéressantes ces différences de matériau pour les armures.

Sinon, c'est plus ou moins un retour de l'aimpunch dans une version retravaillée en fait? Très curieux de voir les effets.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Bonjour , veuillez noter que j ai fait quelques erreurs de traduction car j etais fatigué ainsi :
> 
>     Les bots spawnent avec la visière (du casque) baissée" et non pas l'arme.
>     Nouvelles propriétés : (+ Matériaux des ) armures et leur capacité à être réparées
>     Nouvelle propriété des armures : Dommages contondants (dommages sans pénétration)

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ayé le patch est dispo !

----------


## Bix

Optimisation de Shorline, lol le foutage de gueule, gunfight de 10 secondes sur le toit, sur 10 secondes j'ai dû voir 6 images défiler au lieu de 600. Dès le premier tir grosses saccades impossible de comprendre quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Bix

Ah ils ont déplacé l'ambulance du tunnel, elle est là l'optimisation ^^

----------


## Cashmere

Je viens d'avoir le jeu et simple question : pourquoi je peux pas jouer en ligne ? j'ai un message qui me dit que je n'ai pas les maps dans mon inventaire.

Et quelqu'un est chaud pour faire du duo ? je suis dispo ce soir !

----------


## Raoulospoko

En fait tu n'as pas les cartes donc tu ne peux pas choisir ton point de spawn.
Faut juste cliquer sur suivant !

----------


## Cashmere

Ah merci, j'ai donc joué en online et perdu tout mon stuff, formidable ! Vous conseillez de jouer en pve d'abord avant de commencer le online ?

----------


## Kamicaz

Oui afin que tu connaisses mieux les maps. Après de toute façon au début c'est compliqué, frustrant et dangereux pour le coeur.  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Ah merci, j'ai donc joué en online et perdu tout mon stuff, formidable ! Vous conseillez de jouer en pve d'abord avant de commencer le online ?


Tu vas en chier comme jamais, rager devant ton pc, frapper ton écran, mourir, mourir, mourir beaucoup...
Mais tu vas adorer !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah merci, j'ai donc joué en online et perdu tout mon stuff, formidable ! Vous conseillez de jouer en pve d'abord avant de commencer le online ?


Oui comme dis au dessus en plus tu ne perds pas ton stuff si tu meurs.
Par contre même si tu finis le raid tu ne gagneras rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des motivés Mumble ?

----------


## Cashmere

Je trouve ça impossible surtout pour le moment, je vois mon argent fondre comme neige au soleil à force de racheter  ::|:

----------


## Le Doyen

Fait toi petit, cache toi, ne fais pas de bruit tel un ninja, évite les combats, faufile toi shhhhht ... et ramasse toutes les merdes que tu trouves, ca te fera de la thune.

Les débuts sont rudes !

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Je trouve ça impossible surtout pour le moment, je vois mon argent fondre comme neige au soleil à force de racheter


Ben c'est pas parce que tu croises des gens qu'il faut engager le combat...
Sauf si tu est repéré bien sur.
Sauf si c'est des Scav aussi.
Évite facto pour l'instant, fait toi la main sur Custom et wood.

----------


## Gebeka

> Je trouve ça impossible surtout pour le moment, je vois mon argent fondre comme neige au soleil à force de racheter


En fait, il faut te dire que ton objectif n°1 c'est pas de tuer, c'est même pas de looter, c'est de sortir vivant de la map.

Concentre toi sur une seule map, télécharge le plan sur le net, repère les exits et.... essaie de sortir vivant en la traversant en mode fufu, en cherchant pas le fight, et en prenant aucun risque.
Quand tu sauras faire ça, tu verras que le stuff remonte vite vu ce qu'on ramasse sur les cadavres ici et là.

----------


## Cashmere

Okay merci pour les tips ! En tout cas c'est top  ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

> Je trouve ça impossible surtout pour le moment, je vois mon argent fondre comme neige au soleil à force de racheter


Ne pars pas en mission blindé d’équipement et utilise tes parties en Scav pour essayer de te faire un petit équipement pour ta partie suivante avec ton perso. Et joue hors-ligne, éventuellement contre des scavs, pour apprendre les cartes, maîtriser les contrôles et découvrir les différents objets.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bordel, je sort a poil sur Custom juste avec un vepr et trois chargeurs pour aller chercher la montre. J'arrive le premier sur place, il y a deux Scav. Je butte le premier, loupe le second et cour me mettre a l'abri. Je recharge et m’aperçois que mes deux chargeurs restant ne sont pas équipé avec les bonnes munitions...
Pendant se temps un autre Scav arrive de derrière le camion suivit par un autre cul nu qui se fait fumer.
J'en profite pour éclater au tomahawk le Scav le plus proche, lui piquer son arme et faire le tour du camion pour allumer le troisième Scav !!

Épique :Bave: 

Tous ça pour me faire allumer comme une merde en déverrouillant la porte du camion ::P: 

J'adore ce jeu !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Okay merci pour les tips ! En tout cas c'est top


Écoute bien aussi, n'hésite pas a te poser quelques seconde pour voir s'il n'y a pas des bruits de pas.
Fais aussi attention, certains matériaux comme le bois ou le métal font beaucoup de bruit quand tu marche dessus.

----------


## Gebeka

L'ambiance dans la squad se dégrade... ambiance gros lourds avinés quand Ledoyen est soupçonné d'avoir étouffé une AKMS... qui s'avèrera avoir juste disparu dans le sac (mais ne lui dites pas)

https://plays.tv/video/5b6a0c77f11f0...bonne-ambiance

----------


## suiX

> En fait tu n'as pas les cartes donc tu ne peux pas choisir ton point de spawn.
> Faut juste cliquer sur suivant !


On ne peut plus choisir son spawn non ? Çà fait quelque mois si je dis pas de bêtise.

----------


## Le Doyen

> L'ambiance dans la squad se dégrade... ambiance gros lourds avinés quand Ledoyen est soupçonné d'avoir étouffé une AKMS... qui s'avèrera avoir juste disparu dans le sac (mais ne lui dites pas)
> 
> https://plays.tv/video/5b6a0c77f11f0...bonne-ambiance


C'est toujours les plus petits qu'on victimise  :ouaiouai: 


Sinon, en effet, on ne peut plus choisir son point de Spawn, les devs ont donc décider de retirer cette feature, c'était devenu la Fusillade d'O.K. Corral.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> On ne peut plus choisir son spawn non ? Çà fait quelque mois si je dis pas de bêtise.


C'est vrai.

----------


## Saeko

Mais... Mais!  ::o:

----------


## Megiddo

Oh bon sang, la Foir'fouille de Fence va fermer.  ::o:

----------


## Le Doyen

Podcast #5 : Talking Tarkov.
Invités : Antonn et Oddbawz avec Nikita (COO de Battlestate Games) et Klean﻿


https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...omment-1221738

----------


## Tugais

Salut,

Quelques messages plus haut, vous avez conseillé à Cashmere de se faire une idée des différentes cartes en lançant le mode hors-ligne. Impossible de mettre la main dessus, quelqu'un pourrait me rencarder sur l'emplacement de cette option svp ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est juste après l'écran de la carte il me semble.

----------


## Tugais

Je n'étais pas allé aussi loin, j'en étais resté à l'écran de sélection de la faction. Merci beaucoup :x

----------


## Raoulospoko

16 pages de changelog pour le prochain patch...
C'est des ouf :Vibre:

----------


## Megiddo

> Salut,
> 
> Quelques messages plus haut, vous avez conseillé à Cashmere de se faire une idée des différentes cartes en lançant le mode hors-ligne. Impossible de mettre la main dessus, quelqu'un pourrait me rencarder sur l'emplacement de cette option svp ?


En lançant une partie "normalement" avec ton main character, plusieurs écrans défilent, tu choisis ta map et sur un écran ultérieur tu as le choix de cocher 3 cases, comme illustré ci-dessous :







C'est sur ce dernier écran que tu peux choisir de faire le raid en offline, en activant ou pas l'horaire et la météo aléatoires et la présence d'opposition PVE, de Scavs. C'est une bonne façon d'apprendre les maps, les exits, les emplacements de loot, de voir où sont les différents spawns de Scav et quels sont les chemins de ronde qu'ils effectuent, de tester diverses conditions de raid…C'est également un très bon entraînement pour prendre le personnage en main, tester son équipement…

Par contre dans ce mode, tu ne gagnes pas d'expérience et tous les loots que tu vas ramasser seront perdus en fin de raid. Une bonne méthode au début consiste à travailler une map ou deux, au hasard Customs qui est une bonne map pour débuter, puis de faire quelques sorties online en Scav pour se constituer un peu de stuff à zéro coût, avant de te lancer dans le bain avec ton main en utilisant ce stuff de départ.  ::): 

A toutes fins utiles, voilà également le wiki du jeu, où tu pourras, parmi beaucoup d'autres choses, étudier les maps en détail sous la section "maps of tarkov", ainsi qu'un autre site regroupant un guide pour les clés, les items de quête et un outil pour voir la compatibilité des mods pour les armes, ou les dépendances entre eux. 

https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...om_Tarkov_Wiki
http://www.jjames.info/eFT_modCompat...ableType=basic

Bonne chasse.  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est toujours bien pour tester une arme fraîchement moddé !!

----------


## Saeko

> 16 pages de changelog pour le prochain patch...
> C'est des ouf


16 pages de correction de bug ou y a du vrai contenu ? 





> C'est toujours bien pour tester une arme fraîchement moddé !!


Et te rendre compte que tu n'a n'y les bonnes balles n'y les bons chargeurs.  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est du fix, et pour les chargeurs c'est du matos de récup j'ai pas fais gaffe mais c'est une bonne erreur de bleu quand même...

----------


## Tugais

> […]
> Bonne chasse.


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger une explication et des conseils détaillés. Je suis justement en train de tourner en boucle sur Customs histoire de me l'approprier et de pouvoir tester un peu plus tard quelques parties en Scav.

D'ailleurs ces derniers sont loin d'être des manches. Ils m'ont déjà abattu à trois reprises et à chaque fois à une distance fort respectable ; de mon côté, malgré une dizaine de balles ayant touché - dixit le rapport de fin de mission - je n'ai pas encore réussi à en coucher un :x Ma munition manque clairement de punch à distance ˆˆ

----------


## Megiddo

L'IA est bonne c'est vrai, l'opposition PVE reste intéressante mais tu vas rapidement la dompter.

Tu verras, d'ici une quinzaine de jours, ton rapport de raid offline sur Customs comptera presque systématiquement de 12 à 15 kills SCAV, dont pas mal de headshots, tes runs seront rôdés et tu feras en moyenne du 7k/10k de pex par raid. 

Entre temps, tu auras fait du raid SCAV pour te faire du matos et ton "appréhension" du online commencera à s'effacer. Tu ne raseras plus les murs, tu seras à l'affût du moindre bruit, un vrai prédateur. Tu seras prêt.  :;):

----------


## bOdOm

> L'IA est bonne c'est vrai, l'opposition PVE reste intéressante mais tu vas rapidement la dompter.
> 
> Tu verras, d'ici une quinzaine de jours, ton rapport de raid offline sur Customs comptera presque systématiquement de 12 à 15 kills SCAV, dont pas mal de headshots, tes runs seront rôdés et tu feras en moyenne du 7k/10k de pex par raid. 
> 
> Entre temps, tu auras fait du raid SCAV pour te faire du matos et ton "appréhension" du online commencera à s'effacer. Tu ne raseras plus les murs, tu seras à l'affût du moindre bruit, un vrai prédateur. *Tu seras prêt.*

----------


## Tugais

> Bah moi je comprends pas comment on peut se perdre sur Customs... avec tous les tutos qu'il y a sur youtube...


Moi je comprends pas ce genre de commentaire.

----------


## Silver

Pour la montre en solo, je la passe en mode "Call of Duty" où je cours vers l'objectif sans réfléchir et je tire sur tout ce qui bouge. Le tout est de partir très vite depuis la gauche, toujours courir et serrer les fesses. Il peut y avoir un sniper sur le toit et/ou 1 ou 2 scavs sur le chantier en début de partie. Des fois, c'est simplement vide. Et j'évite de trop m'encombrer aussi : une Vepr, ça me suffit.  ::P: 

Mon parcours plus ou moins régulier :


Après, ça va tout de suite mieux à plusieurs. Pour rappel, le jeu est développé pour être joué principalement en équipe, donc c'est toujours plaisant de pouvoir jouer seul, mais on enchaîne beaucoup plus les échecs.

----------


## Gebeka

> Mon parcours plus ou moins régulier :
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/10/08/f89d...f2303d9.md.jpg


Marrant, moi j'évite le chantier comme la peste, et à l'inverse je trouve qu'on meurt pas trop dans la partie est de la map (beaucoup de couverts et de bâtiments qui cassent les lignes de vue...)

----------


## Orchys

Je me suis lancé dans l'aventure également ! Putain de jeu... C'est génial, vraiment. Mais que c'est dur ... :-/ En tout cas je suis sur le Discord FR, si jamais on peut se faire des sorties entre palmipèdes, je suis tenté  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

Par contre, perso a chaque putain de fois que je me remet au jeu, c'est jamais pour bien longtemps. Assez vite je me rappel que ca va être wipe, rewipe et encore wipe et du coup ca me calme bien comme il faut (tant pis, montre a gousset de merde  ::(:  )

Ils ont dit a partir de quand ils allaient arrêter ces conneries ? Quand la dernière map sera sortie ?

----------


## Silver

Si tu n'aimes pas les wipes, attends patiemment que le jeu sorte officiellement.  ::P: 

Là, il est en développement et il y a peu de chances qu'ils arrêtent les wipes avant l'unification des cartes, voire un bon wipe pour la sortie histoire que tout le monde soit sur le même pied d'égalité

----------


## VegeDan

> Par contre, perso a chaque putain de fois que je me remet au jeu, c'est jamais pour bien longtemps. Assez vite je me rappel que ca va être wipe, rewipe et encore wipe et du coup ca me calme bien comme il faut (tant pis, montre a gousset de merde  )


Malgré les wipes, c'est pas du temps perdu d'y jouer...connaitre les maps par coeur augmente considérablement tes chances de survie, tu pourras brain plus facilement les joueurs et si tu connais l'emplacement des caisses d'armes tu pourras te faire une "route de loot" afin d'amasser du stuff de manière sure (beaucoup plus que les run-hatchet sur Factory).

----------


## esprex

Jouer à Tarkov pour looter des caisses  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Megiddo

Ah, c'est toujours un plus. Il y a de bonnes caisses pour les munitions, certains mods, des objets à échanger ou à vendre pour la thune, les coffres…Pour le médical aussi ça peut le faire.

C'est sûr que les cadavres sont bien la principale source, mais certains bons spots de loot sont pas négligeables. Ca agrémente aussi les raids et ça justifie le farming de clés.  ::):

----------


## esprex

Je trouve ça chiant comme la mort. Perso je chasse  ::ninja::

----------


## Gebeka

> Jouer à Tarkov pour looter des caisses


Disons que quand tu spawne sur Customs, près de boiler, dans le bâtiment aux deux caisses, et que tu choppes une M4 et une AS VAL d'entrée, tu te dis "essayons de sortir de là sans trop chercher la merde"  ::P:

----------


## Le Doyen

Bah oué, c'est quand même un argument du jeu ? m'enfin aprés oui, le fight est plus intéressant, quoique là, bon ... c'est du CallOf, tout le monde en full ! allez, p'tain, c'est bien comme ça que je ne l'aime pas ce jeu.

----------


## VegeDan

> Jouer à Tarkov pour looter des caisses 
> 
> Je trouve ça chiant comme la mort. Perso je chasse


Justement... ou est ce que les joueurs sont le plus susceptible de se trouver ??  ::trollface:: 

Quand je dis "route de loot", c'est une manière opti de se déplacer sur la map... tu te rapproches de l'extraction, tout vérifiant les zones de passages des joueurs et en chemin tu loot quelques caisses pour rentabiliser le raid au maximum...

C'est utile quand tu joues en groupe comme ça tout le monde à un peu de butin, surtout avec des joueurs débutants qui galèrent au début à se faire du stuff...(leurs cris de joie quand ils trouvent leur première M4 qu'il ne sortiront plus jamais du stash de peur de la perdre ::P: ...)

----------


## Kamicaz

Le HK 416 (fusil actuel de l'armée de Terre) et pleins de nouveaux screens :

https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...omment-1295806

----------


## Silver

Et il y a -25% sur toutes les éditions ce weekend pour les 4 ans du projet :
https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...e-from-tarkov/

----------


## VegeDan

> Le HK 416 (fusil actuel de l'armée de Terre) et pleins de nouveaux screens :
> 
> https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...omment-1295806


Fusil actuel...... pas tout à fait.

Ils utilisent encore beaucoup le Famas. (et avant de tout remplacer, il y en a pour un moment...)

----------


## Dynastiew

Apparemment ils parlent de saison dans leur dernier patch avec de la chance justement ça veux dire qu'ils partent sur un système de wipe regulier ce serait cool. Juste ils enlevent les vendeurs ou reduisent ce qu'ils vendent juste pour vendre que des trucs pourries genre arme vraiment low-mid game et tout le reste trouvable qu'en map avec des chance de loot en dessous de 1% et ce serait parfait là on est toujours en phase de test donc faut pouvoir tester les armes mais j'ai confiance pour la suite.

----------


## Bix

> Apparemment ils parlent de saison dans leur dernier patch avec de la chance justement ça veux dire qu'ils partent sur un système de wipe regulier *ce serait cool*. Juste ils enlevent les vendeurs ou reduisent ce qu'ils vendent juste pour vendre que des trucs pourries genre arme vraiment low-mid game et tout le reste trouvable qu'en map avec des chance de loot en dessous de 1% et ce serait parfait là on est toujours en phase de test donc faut pouvoir tester les armes mais j'ai confiance pour la suite.



Non.

----------


## Quitol

> Apparemment ils parlent de saison dans leur dernier patch avec de la chance justement ça veux dire qu'ils partent sur un système de wipe regulier ce serait cool. Juste ils enlevent les vendeurs ou reduisent ce qu'ils vendent juste pour vendre que des trucs pourries genre arme vraiment low-mid game e*t tout le reste trouvable qu'en map avec des chance de loot en dessous de 1%* et ce serait parfait là on est toujours en phase de test donc faut pouvoir tester les armes mais j'ai confiance pour la suite.


Ouais et non pour çà aussi.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Parlons dlc en premier ::ninja:: 

Les fringues c'est chouettes aussi, ça fait un moment que c'est annoncé !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le HK 416 (fusil actuel de l'armée de Terre) et pleins de nouveaux screens :
> 
> https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...omment-1295806


 ::cry::

----------


## bOdOm

Un marque page SCAV ?

----------


## Sorkar

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, j'ai fini par l'avoir cette putain de montre a gousset !!!!  ::lol:: 

C'est bon, j'ai fini le jeu, vous pouvez reset.

----------


## Dynastiew

Ahahaha mais si mais si les gars, une vrai simulation de post apo, pas un jeu où tout le monde est surarmé c'est ridicule!

----------


## Quitol

Encore une fois, non. 
IMO l'un des gros atouts d'EFT est d'être positionné sur un secteur un peu bâtard entre le mil-sim, le jeu de survie et le fps pour fans de gun-porn. Les devs ont beaucoup de chance de n'avoir pour ainsi dire aucune concurrence pour l'instant (le jeu le plus proche que je connaisse est Hunt Showdown, qui est  apparemment bien moins populaire) et que leur communauté soit aussi coulante sur pas mal de points, mais leur entêtement à vouloir suivre *leur* vision m'inquiète un peu pour le futur du jeu.
Pour moi et pour je pense l'immense majorité des joueurs d'EFT, ce qui nous accroche vraiment c'est le gunplay, des affrontements pvp extrêmement tendus qui demandent de maîtriser à la fois son matos mais aussi de considérer l'équipement de l'ennemi. Si j'ai envie de crapahuter pendant deux heures dans la pampa pour trouver un demi-chargeur de 9mm et trois boîtes de conserves, j'irais réinstaller DayZ.

----------


## Silver

Et pourtant, ce qui me fait jouer à EFT c'est justement parce que ce n'est pas que du gunfight hyper nerveux en permanence, même si ça se ressent moins dès qu'on est en équipe parce que là on ne prend pratiquement jamais le temps de s'arrêter, combiné au fait que c'est mieux de connaitre les cartes à fond pour être plus efficaces. J'aime bien ce côté qui permet d'y aller pour des sessions bien nerveuses, tout en pouvant de temps à autre prendre une approche plus lente type loup solitaire ou charognard. Et ce qui différencie, à mon avis, EFT de titres comme DayZ/Miscreated/SCUM sur cette partie là, c'est qu'on n'est jamais vraiment tranquille vu que la taille et le design des cartes nous pousse beaucoup plus à l'affrontement, tandis que ça peut souvent être un point négatif chez les autres titres où l'on passe des moments trop tranquilles ou en étant isolés. Enfin, de ce que j'ai vu de Hunt Showdown, c'est peut-être un point qu'ils ont en commun avec EFT, ces variations de rythmes assez équilibrées, plutôt que d'être soit tout nerveux, soit tout mou.  ::):

----------


## Gebeka

> Wipe probable dans 2-3 semaines pour l'arrivée du marché aux puces !
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT...nd_about_flea/


Post d'il y a trois semaines....  ::zzz::

----------


## Quitol

> Et pourtant, ce qui me fait jouer à EFT c'est justement parce que ce n'est pas que du gunfight hyper nerveux en permanence, même si ça se ressent moins dès qu'on est en équipe parce que là on ne prend pratiquement jamais le temps de s'arrêter, combiné au fait que c'est mieux de connaitre les cartes à fond pour être plus efficaces. J'aime bien ce côté qui permet d'y aller pour des sessions bien nerveuses, tout en pouvant de temps à autre prendre une approche plus lente type loup solitaire ou charognard. Et ce qui différencie, à mon avis, EFT de titres comme DayZ/Miscreated/SCUM sur cette partie là, c'est qu'on n'est jamais vraiment tranquille vu que la taille et le design des cartes nous pousse beaucoup plus à l'affrontement, tandis que ça peut souvent être un point négatif chez les autres titres où l'on passe des moments trop tranquilles ou en étant isolés. Enfin, de ce que j'ai vu de Hunt Showdown, c'est peut-être un point qu'ils ont en commun avec EFT, ces variations de rythmes assez équilibrées, plutôt que d'être soit tout nerveux, soit tout mou.


Ah mais je suis tout a fait d'accord, le fait que les raid soient limités en temps et que les maps tendent à canaliser les joueurs à certains endroits donne un certain "rythme" aux parties que ni les survivals ni les fps plus grand public ne peuvent égaler.

----------


## Silver

Nouvelles de la 10.5 :
https://www.reddit.com/r/EscapefromT...status_on_105/




> Привет, пирожки!
> We are working on 10.5 patch and its not so long till we release it. Most of the key features are ready - we are testing them to ensure you will not have any major issues. But there will be issues (of course!). So, what are the main points of upcoming update in my opinion:
> 
> Medical and consumables animations. They will block the use of your weapon, you will be able to cancel the animation. Also they will block certain actions, like sprinting - it depends on consumable type. I think, we will make some kind of demonstration video before. Current health regain system will stay and after will be reworked, based on regeneration rate system.
> 
> Flea market. Huge addition to the game, first step to fully dynamic game economy. There could be a lot of different cases with potential issues, so we all will be needed to test it out.
> 
> AI reworks. We done a pretty big work about AI behavior (again). *This time its clear that AI behave more real and interesting.* Leg meta? No such thing, bro. Never was.
> 
> ...


Et donc, pour les adeptes des classements de joueurs qui aiment bien voir leur nom en haut de l'affiche, ils vont tester un système de classement sur leur site avec différents types de classements. Personnellement, si c'est pour lister le nombre de kills et le ratio K/D, ça ne m'intéressera pas, mais je reconnais que ça devrait attirer plus de monde.

----------


## Megiddo

L'IA, l'économie, le revamp de la stat d'ergonomics, très bien.  ::wub::  

Mais alors ça… :Vibre: 




> Medical and consumables animations. *They will block the use of your weapon, you will be able to cancel the animation. Also they will block certain actions, like sprinting* - it depends on consumable type. I think, we will make some kind of demonstration video before. Current health regain system will stay and after will be reworked, based on regeneration rate system.


J'espère que plus rien, ou alors le minimum, ne permettra de courir comme si de rien n'était alors qu'un joueur a pris deux ou trois galettes, qu'il est blessé, qu'il pisse le sang, qu'il porte son stuff et qu'il est contraint de gérer en plus les pilules ou les bandages (les painkillers et l'IFAK me font encore douter, on verra bien, j'espère que ce dernier en particulier sera nerfé sévèrement, soit sur la durée de l'animation de bandage, soit sur la quantité de soin ou de regen qu'il va apporter en même temps…). Vivement le retour d'un aim punch bien costaud par-dessus, et là les impératifs de gameplay vont enfin commencer à être plus clairs pour tout le monde. Prions pour que les devs gardent ce cap, car là il va y avoir une frange de joueurs qui va se mettre à hurler (remarquez, le temps de reload des chargeurs est plutôt bien passé auprès de la communauté j'ai l'impression).

Hard Tactics for the win.  :Bave:

----------


## Gebeka

> Prions pour que les devs gardent ce cap, car là il va y avoir une frange de joueurs qui va se mettre à hurler (remarquez, le temps de reload des chargeurs est plutôt bien passé auprès de la communauté j'ai l'impression).
> 
> Hard Tactics for the win.


Pour le temps de reload, j'ai l'impression que c'est "bien passé " grâce à l'économie du jeu complètement pétée qui fait que la plupart des gros bills sortent avec 5 chargeurs de 60 et ne reloadent jamais. 

Là ça va être une autre histoire.

----------


## vodKapom

Merci mais du coup le mieux c'est quoi  :^_^: 
Je veux dire, faut prendre une mun qui a un bon mix entre pénétration et dégat j'imagine ?

----------


## Megiddo

Pour aller au plus simple, tu peux te baser sur la meta value qui donne un "score global" à la munition. En général je me base plutôt sur la meta value de base, celle qui ne prend pas en compte les chances de fragmentation (de critique en gros). Tu as moins de surprises en te basant sur les dégâts "stables".

7N39>BS>BT>BP>PP.

Tout dépend aussi de ta façon de jouer. Full auto au jugé en tir à la hanche, au niveau de la poitrine, coup par coup à la tête ou aux parties non protégées (jambes, bras…), distances de tir habituelles, type de cible et blindage, modding de ton arme…Ca peut faire varier un peu les préférences. Ceci dit, il manque encore la masse, d'autres caractéristiques balistiques, mais ça permet quand même d'avoir un repère.

----------


## vodKapom

Merci  ::wub:: 

Je n'avais aucune idée de ce que voulait dire la colonne meta. top !

----------


## darkmanticora

> Pour aller au plus simple, tu peux te baser sur la meta value qui donne un "score global" à la munition. En général je me base plutôt sur la meta value de base, celle qui ne prend pas en compte les chances de fragmentation (de critique en gros). Tu as moins de surprises en te basant sur les dégâts "stables".
> 
> 7N39>BS>BT>BP>PP.
> 
> Tout dépend aussi de ta façon de jouer. Full auto au jugé en tir à la hanche, au niveau de la poitrine, coup par coup à la tête ou aux parties non protégées (jambes, bras…), distances de tir habituelles, type de cible et blindage, modding de ton arme…Ca peut faire varier un peu les préférences. Ceci dit, il manque encore la masse, d'autres caractéristiques balistiques, mais ça permet quand même d'avoir un repère.


La vache, meme qd je vais au tir dans la vraie vie je me pose pas autant de question  :^_^: 
Ou ai je foutu les pieds, moi qui n'aime pas faire du theory crafting  ::ninja::

----------


## Quitol

Faut surtout pas se baser sur la colonne meta, c'est un chiffre quasi-arbitraire qui ne représente en rien la réelle utilité de la balle (sérieux, le buckshot  avec le plus haut score...). Si vous voulez vraiment comparer la qualité de tel ou tel calibre vs telle armure, utilisez plutôt ce lien: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...t#gid=64053005

----------


## VegeDan



----------


## Megiddo

> Faut surtout pas se baser sur la colonne meta, c'est un chiffre quasi-arbitraire qui ne représente en rien la réelle utilité de la balle (sérieux, le buckshot  avec le plus haut score...). Si vous voulez vraiment comparer la qualité de tel ou tel calibre vs telle armure, utilisez plutôt ce lien: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...t#gid=64053005


C'est pareil. Tu retombes sur exactement les mêmes résultats. 

Prends par exemple la 5.45x39, le classement évoqué plus haut tient toujours. Le terme "meta" signifie l'utilité et l'efficacité de la munition sur l'ensemble de la game course en gros, donc aussi bien sur de la cible peu blindée que contre des armures endgame, plus lourdes. Ton tableau est utile en ce qu'il donne plus d'informations, merci pour le lien au passage, mais il ne fait que reprendre cet état de fait global.

Et, oui, sur la flesh (voire même les armures jusqu'à 3-4 en point blank), d'autant plus sur les portées assez courtes, le buckshot est monstrueux et la notation globale en tient compte, ce qui est normal à mon sens. Après il a une utilité qui est la sienne (impact et zonage en espaces réduits ou à portée réduite), il ne faut pas le comparer avec une balle de sniper. Ca tombe sous le sens.  ::):

----------


## Quitol

Non mais ce que tu semble ignorer, c'est que la table "officielle" ne donne que des valeurs brutes de penetration/dégât, et ensuite sort un score "meta" dont on a aucune idée exacte de comment il fonctionne. Si encore on avais la méthode de calcul ce score pourrait être intéressant, mais sans c'est inutile. 
Comment tu veux qu'un nouveau joueur sache, en n'ayant que les valeurs de pen, quelle balle permet de pénétrer telle armure? Çà lui une belle jambe de savoir de que la PP à moins de pen que la BS, mais si on ne lui explique pas que contre une gen4 il passe de 28 balles pour tuer le gars à moins de 6, bah il ne comprendra juste pas l'importance d'utiliser les meilleurs balles possibles.

----------


## darkmanticora

Perso, m'en fou car soit je l'ai tué de dos, soit je suis mort avant de me rendre de la pénétration de ma balle  :^_^:

----------


## Tugais

Je passerai sur le Mumble ce soir des fois que des canards s'y soient posés. Je devrais être dispo entre 20h30 et 22h30/23h00.

----------


## Le Doyen

Le topac revit !  ::lol::

----------


## Megiddo

> Non mais ce que tu semble ignorer, c'est que la table "officielle" ne donne que des valeurs brutes de penetration/dégât, et ensuite sort un score "meta" dont on a aucune idée exacte de comment il fonctionne. Si encore on avais la méthode de calcul ce score pourrait être intéressant, mais sans c'est inutile.


Ce qui tombe bien puisque de toutes façons, on ne sait jamais sur quel type d'adversaires on va tomber en raid. A part pour quelques Scavs ou boss Scavs dont on connaît le stuff avec le temps, on ne sait pas. Donc dans tous les cas autant partir avec les meilleures cartouches possibles, sans plus de distinction. A moins de se faire des chargeurs de chaque et de changer à la volée, de sortir du lourd quand on croise un gars en armure lourde, mais quasiment personne ne le fait.




> Comment tu veux qu'un nouveau joueur sache, en n'ayant que les valeurs de pen, quelle balle permet de pénétrer telle armure? Çà lui une belle jambe de savoir de que la PP à moins de pen que la BS, mais si on ne lui explique pas que contre une gen4 il passe de 28 balles pour tuer le gars à moins de 6, bah il ne comprendra juste pas l'importance d'utiliser les meilleurs balles possibles.


Par contre il comprendra vite l'importance de se replacer sur sa distance de prédilection, de viser la tête ou les jambes et de jouer avec les couverts. Voire les grenades. C'est autrement plus formateur et salvateur que d'avoir à tirer une ou deux cartouches de plus. Et puis honnêtement, j'ai jamais, jamais eu à mettre 30 cartouches dans un type, quel que soit le stuff qu'il porte, pour le tomber. Même avec un Makarov et de la cartouche de supermarché.  :;):  

Ce genre de décompte dont tu fais part, ça sert surtout aux bourrins qui montent au contact et qui jouent en full auto avec des chargeurs de 40-60. En général, ils sont déjà full stuff et ils n'aiment pas faire dans la finesse ou se mettre à couvert, ils font les terminators. Ils font du fast aim à hauteur de poitrine et ils arrosent en préventif. Sans bouger, à découvert. Mais même eux reconnaissent que ces petits calculs ont finalement un intérêt limité, ils sont indicatifs, certes, mais pas fiables. Tester 10 fois avec un pote en face qui fait le dummy, sans bouger, c'est une chose. In-game, en plein fight, les rafales partent par terre, en l'air, dans les jambes, les bras, le torse, la tête, ça fait du critique d'un côté ou de l'autre et c'est du RNG…La seule valeur sûre, quand on veut jouer propre, c'est de d'abord être à couvert et ensuite de construire son échange armé. Ou alors d'être sûr de faire le kill quand tu tires en premier et pour ça, tu vises la tête ou les jambes. Quoi qu'il en soit, pour parer à toute éventualité et puisque tu ne peux pas anticiper, tu pars avec les meilleures munitions.

Après, j'en rigole parce que ces types qui jouent  à l'arrache commencent à comprendre leur douleur avec les nouvelles animations de soins (et ils gueuleront encore quand un aim punch sérieux reviendra, comme ils l'ont fait la première fois. J'aime bien les chambrer et pour tout dire, je considère que c'est un peu à cause d'eux que le jeu n'est pas aussi hardcore qu'il le devrait, donc ça m'agace), mais j'entends bien ton raisonnement et les connaissances que ces stats apportent, pas de souci.  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites, les clés elles pop a coup sur, la ou elles sont marqué sur les maps ou bien c'est aléatoire ?
Y'a un interet a ouvrir les coffres, caisse, blouson etc qui ne sont pas forcement référencés sur les maps ou on trouvera que de la merde dessus ?

Tin avec le frangin on a fait 6 spawn de clés sur shorline et on a rien trouvé !

----------


## Tracehunter

> Dites, les clés elles pop a coup sur, la ou elles sont marqué sur les maps ou bien c'est aléatoire ?
> Y'a un interet a ouvrir les coffres, caisse, blouson etc qui ne sont pas forcement référencés sur les maps ou on trouvera que de la merde dessus ?
> 
> Tin avec le frangin on a fait 6 spawn de clés sur shorline et on a rien trouvé !


Aléatoire, ça justifie un peu le prix de certaines !  ::trollface::

----------


## darkmanticora

et on peut les trouver dans un crat / loot box au hasard ou bien ca sera forcement la ou les mecs l'on noté sur la map de gamepedia ?

----------


## VegeDan

> Je passerai sur le Mumble ce soir des fois que des canards s'y soient posés. Je devrais être dispo entre 20h30 et 22h30/23h00.


Arrêtez avec Mumble... pitié  :tired: 

https://discord.gg/QsXDmxc

----------


## Tugais

Je suis un utilisateur de Discord, mais des joueurs de ce topic ne jurent que par Mumble, je veux bien changer de soft le temps d'une semaine pour avoir l'occasion de voir si le Mumble CPC est aussi dynamique qu'on le dit sur EFT.

Dans l'absolu, je m'en fou du soft utilisé tant que je peux jouer avec des types sympas. Discord je trouve que c'est plus pratique, mais Mumble n'est pas une sinécure à utiliser non plus, il ne faut pas exagérer.

----------


## Wedgge

> Arrêtez avec Mumble... pitié 
> 
> https://discord.gg/QsXDmxc


Ce que tu ne sembles pas avoir assimilé c'est que le mumble est là pour jouer entre canards, et, tu me corrigeras si je me trompe, comme nous sommes sur le forum de canard pc il semble beaucoup plus logique d'utiliser le mumble de la rédac plutôt qu'un discord global. Donc non je ne pense pas que l'on va arrêter avec le mumble. En revanche on sait tous ici qu'un discord fr existe et nul doute ici que tout le monde l'a en tête lorsqu'il cherche a jouer avec d'autres joueurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -





> Discord je trouve que c'est plus pratique, mais Mumble n'est pas une sinécure à utiliser non plus, il ne faut pas exagérer.


Oui c'est pas faux  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Le Doyen

Tu as plus de chances de les trouver ou elles sont notées, mais aussi dans les poches et sac des scavs.

Coté tchat, Mumble ou Discord, je m'en tape le coquillard, pourvu que j'y trouve du monde et de surcroît sympathique.

----------


## darkmanticora

ah ok, donc dans les coffres, casier, coffre fort, caisse on est pas a l'abri de tomber sur du bon matos, donc ca  vaut le coup de tout ouvrir quoi qu'il arrive ?

----------


## Le Doyen

Yep, tu peut tomber sur des objets qui ne valent absolument rien, comme des objets qui valent un gros paquet. Dans les coffres des armes également, et des mods.

----------


## Ruvon

Un bon petit raid scav qui se termine bien  :Cigare: 

Je commence avec un pauvre flingue  :tired:  pas d'armure  :tired:  J'aurais mieux fait de partir en PMC, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose. Je commence mon chemin en direction de l'extract, accroupi dans les herbes hautes, discretos.

Un mec passe au loin, casque, armure, fusil, il ne m'a pas vu, je lui laisse la vie sauve  ::ninja::  j'avais aucune chance de toute façon. Je continue, et une minute plus tard, j'entends un bruit derrière ; je me retourne, on dirait bien qu'il est venu vers moi en fait  ::o:  Mais il ne m'a pas vu, il checke des trucs trop en évidence à découvert. Derrière un couvert, je vois ses jambes à 5m de moi, j'ai pas bougé, j'attends... il bouge encore, me tourne le dos, c'est l'occasion : trois balles dans les jambes, il sort de mon champ de vision mais il a ramassé, je l'entends gober un painkiller. Il ne m'a pas vu mais se doute d'où je suis, je sors, je contourne la bagnole derrière laquelle il s'est planqué, il n'est pas encore sorti de son inventaire (enfin je suppose, il n'a même pas riposté alors que j'arrive face à lui), je lui vide mon chargeur dans sa tête.

Gros gros loot bien gras, une AK, un AKM démonté dans un sac, du soin, même des roubles  :^_^:  bref, que du bonheur. Son dogtag me dit qu'il est niveau 41, comme quoi même après pas mal d'heures de vol, on peut se laisser surprendre par un noob avec un pauvre gun. Il me reste la moitié de la map pour atteindre l'extract, je ne croise absolument personne... sauf un scav, 15m avant l'extract. Je l'ai abattu par réflexe, trop peur de perdre tout ça si près du but alors qu'étant scav aussi, je risquais rien, mais tant pis, il était seul, j'ai pas aggro d'autres scav, je fais les derniers mètres vers la sortie...

Et j'ai passé 10 min à ranger mon inventaire  :tired:  J'ai trop de trucs et je veux rien lâcher  :Vibre:  Du coup, mon inventaire on dirait mon bureau, un merdier pas possible avec des sacs dans des sacs dans tous les coins. Il est où le bouton pour tout ranger automatiquement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamicaz

Un certain Raoul pourra te donner des conseils pour ranger ton inventaire, il est très doué pour ça.

----------


## darkmanticora

Mwais de mon coté, ce jeu est pas pour moi (ca fait mal a 40 euros  ::P: ), 30 min le temps de lancer une partie (rangement de merde de l'inventaire etc ...), 5 min pour trouver une partie, je loot un peu, je meurs, 1h20 sur 1h30 de temps de jeu possible perdu  ::P:

----------


## Le Doyen

VodKapon, le clown tueur, le frippon s'amuse avec ses victimes  :^_^:

----------


## Megiddo

> comme quoi même après pas mal d'heures de vol, on peut se laisser surprendre par un noob avec un pauvre gun.


Petit retour sympa. Tu as pris le jeu récemment si j'ai bien compris, mais on sent que tu as la bonne démarche et que tu kiffes bien.  ::): 

C'est ce qui est terrible avec ce jeu, la différence se fait majoritairement au skill, à la tactique, et pas forcément au stuff. Et tout ça est servi par une base de gameplay juste énorme. Statut beta ou pas.

Tu verras, on reparlera sûrement de tout ça à terme, mais c'est pour ça que certains ici souhaitent vivement le retour ou alors l'approfondissement de certaines mécaniques de jeu (aimpunch, aspect survival ou craft, direction prise dans l'équilibrage ou le game design…). Les devs semblent assurer ne pas perdre ça de vue et ne pas vouloir faire trop de compromis, on verra.

Et sinon, oui, d'ici l'arrivée du bouton d'auto-sorting, qui est prévu, c'est l'ami Raoulo qui fait autorité en termes d'optimisation d'inventaire.  ::P: 

Bonne farme.  :;):

----------


## Le Doyen

Yep ! franchement ravi que le jeu te botte ! J'avais des potes IRL, mon frangin à qui j'aurai pu la filer cette clé, mais pour qu'elle reste au fond du DD ça m'aurait fait mal.

Au plaisir  :;): 

 :Drum:

----------


## darkmanticora

Moi si ça continue, je veux bien refiler mon compte  ::P:

----------


## Le Doyen

Un certain Tracehunter recherchait une clé.

https://forum.canardpc.com/members/34849-Tracehunter

Envoi lui un Mp !

----------


## Tracehunter

> Un certain Tracehunter recherchait une clé.
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/members/34849-Tracehunter
> 
> Envoi lui un Mp !


J'ai déjà craqué !  ::sad::

----------


## Le Doyen

Ben, la prochaine je crois, mais peut-être que oui, peut-être que non.

@Timesquirrel , nous n'allons plus sur des salons, nous-nous appelons bêtement, donc Le Doyen#4355 pour moi  :;):  et si tu as Le Mumble CpC ce sera le must, Discord est souvent en rade. Mais nous ne sommes pas trés bon 

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout Gebeka

----------


## Quitol

> Ils doivent pas ajouter la planque au fait très bientôt ?


Au prochain patch, aka 12.0, sensé arrivé quelques semaines après le patch actuel.
Mais connaissant la niveau de fiabilité des devs, et vu qu'ils viennent tout juste de wiper, je pense pas qu'on verra le hideout avant (au minimum) juillet.

----------


## Gebeka

> @Timesquirrel , nous n'allons plus sur des salons, nous-nous appelons bêtement, donc Le Doyen#4355 pour moi  et si tu as Le Mumble CpC ce sera le must, Discord est souvent en rade. Mais nous ne sommes pas trés bon 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> surtout Gebeka


Tu persifles, mais combien de fois ma couardise légendaire nous a-t-elle sauvé la vie ?  ::ninja:: 

Si on t'écoutait on sauterait à pieds joints dans n'importe quel gunfight douteux et on finirait en slip...

Oui, je tire mal, mais comme tu es infoutu de retrouver un exit tout seul, t'es obligé de me suivre, amis pour la vie !  ::wub::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Faut pas jouer après l'apéro  ::trollface::

----------


## Le Doyen

Je n’arrête pas de lui dire.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gebeka

Personne sur Mumble, LeDoyen joue à Anno ce soir (ouuuuh le loser) : si vous voulez vous faire carry par un mauvais, je traine sur Discord  (Gebeka#9700) et j'ai gardé Mumble ouvert

----------


## Raoulospoko

Exagère pas, depuis le temps tu as passé le stade de débutant !!
A l'époque ont étaient tous mauvais a cause des Russes mais vous n'avez pas arrêter de jouer donc pas de raison d'être plus mauvais que d'autres ::lol::

----------


## balawin

Pour la planque oui elle est annoncée pour la 0.12.

Sur le live Twitch, Nikita disait que se serait la plus grosse MAJ faite depuis la sortie du jeu. avec entre autre aussi la carte military base, passage a Unity 2018, et plein d'autre truc.

Le live est normalement sauvegardé sur le twitch de BSG pour ceux qui veulent toutes les infos... Mais cherchez pas à trouver la date de sortie, c'est pas annoncé ! Et y aura forcément un nouveau wype.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Voila, demandes d'amis envoyées, vu que c'est les vacances je vais pas trop être dispo cette semaine mais après j'aurai du temps pour moi (jouer à ce jeu avec ma fille qui hurle à coté de moi, c'est le mode hardcore du mode hardcore  ::P: )

----------


## Gebeka

> Exagère pas, depuis le temps tu as passé le stade de débutant !!


J'ai pas dit débutant, j'ai dit mauvais vétéran  ::trollface:: 

LeDoyen m'a finalement rejoint hier pour une soirée de lose sur Customs qui s'est terminée par un fight épique contre une huitaine de scav à la station service juste avant que je me fasse sniper par le scav qui est sur le bâtiment central de boilers.

En même temps, j'avais qu'à me planquer au lieu d'essayer de riposter à l'AKSU.  ::XD::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Bon, j'ai hâte de jouer avec vous. Ce jeu est hautement addictif. J'ai refais la quête de la montre en or, une bonne chose de faite. Et effectivement les mires ont l'air décalés sur les ironsight à 75 fov. C'est chiant.

Je cherche deux armes pas trop chers (Pas forcément les moins cher mais un cout pas trop punitif en cas de perte) qui correspondent à mon style de jeu, une arme semiautomatique avec munition perceblindage pour le combat à court et moyenne portée (Genre SKS semi auto  et m14 mais du pauvre) et une arme full auto qui fait pas forcément bcp de dommage mais avec un rof important qui peut paint n spray sans perte de précision . (Dans pubg c'était le sks et le ump45) J'ai l'habitude de viser le centre du corps plutot que le corps dans les fps mais ici, c'est pas très efficace vu qu'on one tap facilement à la tête. (Alors que la, 7 bastos de makarov dans un skavy Ia et il était toujours debout -_-)

----------


## Gebeka

> Je cherche deux armes pas trop chers (Pas forcément les moins cher mais un cout pas trop punitif en cas de perte) qui correspondent à mon style de jeu, une arme semiautomatique avec munition perceblindage pour le combat à court et moyenne portée (Genre SKS semi auto  et m14 mais du pauvre) et une arme full auto qui fait pas forcément bcp de dommage mais avec un rof important qui peut paint n spray sans perte de précision . (Dans pubg c'était le sks et le ump45) J'ai l'habitude de viser le centre du corps plutot que le corps dans les fps mais ici, c'est pas très efficace vu qu'on one tap facilement à la tête. (Alors que la, 7 bastos de makarov dans un skavy Ia et il était toujours debout -_-)


Alors en early game tu as :

- SKS / Vepr 136
Deux armes bourrées de qualités : calibre pêchu, faciles à trouver, pas chères, moddables (surtout le Vepr qui est compatible avec tous les modules AK)
Seul défaut, c'est un peu encombrant pour du CQB, mais sur une map comme customs c'est nickel
Depuis qu'ils ont sorti la SKS chargeur fixe (24k chez Prapor) je sais avec quoi jouer si j'ai plus une thune.

- PP-19
Le full auto du pauvre (19k chez Prapor), précis et presque sans recul car ça tire du 9mm
Inconvénient : ça tire du 9mm, donc les armures lvl 3 et plus absorbent assez facilement. Sur une GeniV tu vas même pas rayer la peinture, penser à viser la tête ou les jambes.


Troisième choix (attention polémique) : AKS-74U
C'est une arme qui se trouve partout, ne coûte rien, tire le calibre le plus polyvalent du jeu (5.45x39), MAIS, il il y a un gros mais... C'est quasi incontrôlable en full auto, et, même au coup par coup, tu as une précision médiocre passé 200m, canon court oblige.
Cela dit, bien utilisé et avec les bonnes balles (BP ramassées sur les Scavs par exemple), c'est aussi meurtirer que n'importe quelle AK74 "longue", la maniabilité en plus, y compris contre un mec blindé.
J'adore cette arme, je suis sans doute pas le seul, un blogueur lui a même dédié un article : http://tarkovballistics.blogspot.com...1/aks-74u.html

LeDoyen l'utilise uniquement pour récurer ses chiottes.

----------


## VegeDan

> une arme semiautomatique avec munition perceblindage pour le combat à court et moyenne portée


*
La Vepr 7.62* https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c....62x39_carbine
Muntions 7.62 : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/7.62x39mm

*
L'ADAR* https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...5_.223_Carbine
Munitions 5.56 : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/5.56x45mm_NATO
*
La Vepr Hunter* https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c....62x51_carbine
Munitions 7.62x51 : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/7.62x51mm_NATO

_
Le Fusil à pompe auto MP-153_ https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...omatic_shotgun
Cartouche de pompes : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/12x70mm

_Le mosin_ https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...n_sniper_rifle
Munitions 7.62x54 : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/7.62x54mmR

et bien sur les *SKS*






> une arme full auto qui fait pas forcément bcp de dommage mais avec un rof important qui peut paint n spray sans perte de précision


_Le PP-19_ https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...Vityaz-SN_9x19
Munitions 9x19: https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...9mm_Parabellum

*Le Kedr* https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...edr_9x18PM_SMG *A utiliser uniquement sur des mecs sans armures*
L O L :https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/9x18mm_Makarov


Et *Le fusil à pompe MP-153* (encore lui) avec un tube de 8 cartouches https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...omatic_shotgun
Cartouches : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/12x70mm


Toutes les armes que je t'ai cité sont trés courantes ou assez peu chère chez les marchands (voir les 2)... et elles sont efficaces quelque soit le niveau ou le stuff du mec en face. (c'est moins vrai avec la PP-19 ou la Kedr mais c'est tout à fait possible, vu qu'elles restent très précise en full auto)
Je t'ai donné la liste des munitions pour chaque armes... les perces-blindage se débloque un peu plus tard chez les marchands mais tu peux les acheter au Flea-Market.


*Sinon important :*

Le wiki très complet (mais en anglais) : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.c...om_Tarkov_Wiki
La liste de tout les objets à récupérer pour les quêtes : https://gamepedia.cursecdn.com/escap...temsToKeep.png
Un tuto claire sur les quêtes Gunsmith de mechanic : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/Quests

----------


## Ghargan

Coin! Et est ce qu'il y a une page avec tous les barter items? J'ai l'impression que le wiki n'est pas a jour ou bien si?

----------


## VegeDan

Tu parles de ça ?

https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/Loot

----------


## Timesquirrel

Merci pour les conseils, la j'utilise mon stock d'ak74, je pense que je vais passer au sks et au mp153 ensuite  ::):

----------


## Ghargan

> Tu parles de ça ?
> 
> https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/Loot


Ouaip, mais du coup c'est bien a jour?

----------


## Quitol

Mis à jour le 14 avril en tout cas.

----------


## Le Doyen

Encore une mise à jour pour regler les freezes et optimisation ce jour  :<_<: 

Pourvu que ce ne soit pas pire qu'hier, plus ils y touchent ,plus ils merdent ...

----------


## Nostiss

Personne n' a une clé à vendre par hasard ?

----------


## Le Doyen

darkmanticora en avait une, et un autre canard, mais je ne me rappelle plus de son nom.

Edit : le jeu est tout cassé, les serveurs sont moisis.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Bon, la soirée d'hier était pas très glorieuse, le doyen a essayé de me faire faire mes quêtes mais je suis encore un boulet, un boulet très lent qui fait bcp de bruit et qui sait pas repérer un scav à 10 m  ::P: . Je suppose qu'avec l'entrainement ça ira mieux ^^
Petite question sur les munitions et les armures, pour l'instant j'épuise doucement mon stock d'ak 74 avec des munitions ps de base. La sur interchange je me fais surprendre par deux pmc full stuff qui ouvrent une porte juste à coté de moi. Je vide à bout portant la moitié de mon chargeur sur l'un d'eux. L'issue du combat n'est pas importante car j'avais quasi aucun chance (pas d'armure ni de casque) mais le fait que j'ai pas réussi à downer l'un des deux avec 15 mun dans le buffet m'inquiète. Est ce que c'est parceque mes munitions manquent de pénétration ou c'est encore la desync qui joue des tours ? Et si c'est le cas, vu que généralement quand un pmc me tire dessus, je prends toujours les dégats directs (Genre un one tap à la tête), est ce que ce serait un problème de connection de ma part ou au contaire leur ping est plus mauvais et cela les avantage ? Les serveurs sont situés ou ?

----------


## Le Doyen

Avec la PS tu peut te défendre contre un mec en armure, mais c'est trés limite. Pour le peu qu'il ai une vrai armure, bien gonflé, réparée à bloc, tu l'auras dans l'os. C'est plutôt contre un mec sans armure, au pire vise les jambes, mais sincèrement les PS je les vends.

Les premiéres munitions "utiles" seraient les PP -> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...lview?sle=true

Petite session sur Factory ce matin au pistol pour cette fichue quéte, le jeu est lisse pas de soucis, dés que je rencontre un gars des petits freezes systématiques pendant le fight, juste assez pour que le combat gagné tienne plus de la chance que du skill, ta co n'est pas responsable, c'est bien le probléme  ::'(:

----------


## Timesquirrel

Le souci c'est que pour les pp, il faut leveler 2 prepor. En plus apparemment le dernier patch aurait changé les quêtes et maintenant il faudrait looter en raid obligatoirement  ::(:  Parfois je me demande ce que les dev ont en tête.

----------


## Le Doyen

Sur la release le jeu sera encore plus difficile en terme de loot et d'achat soi disant.

Pour l'instant comme je t'ai dit hier, je stock mes munitions trouvées, et ne sort principalemet qu'en Addar, Mp 153, SkS et Mosin.
Il faut voir que peut importe l'arme : si tu met des balles en mousse, elle ne te servira à rien. Mieux vaut un pompe, qu'une AK full moddé avec des munitions en carton.

Ce que les devs ont en tête, ca reste une forme de progression, trés difficile au début et frustrante parfois ... souvent ^^ Dans tout les jeux par exemple RPG, le marchand te vendra un pitain de sceptre selon ton niveau  :;):  Au bout de quelques temps, tu seras même perdu dans tout le foutra des marchands.

----------


## Quitol

> Le souci c'est que pour les pp, il faut leveler 2 prepor. En plus apparemment le dernier patch aurait changé les quêtes et maintenant il faudrait looter en raid obligatoirement  *Parfois je me demande ce que les dev ont en tête*.


Tu risque de te poser souvent cette question avec les devs d'EFT.  ::happy2:: 

Sinon pour les munitions je préfère ce spreadsheet, plus clair et mieux organisé: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...e#gid=64053005

----------


## Wedgge

> Personne n' a une clé à vendre par hasard ?


Envoi un mp à Shep, il vend sa clé, c'est toujours d'actualité je pense.

----------


## Bix

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...e#gid=64053005




 :Prey:

----------


## Silver

Pour les munitions, une fois qu'on connait un peu les coins à champignons (les caisses militaires entre autres), on peut trouver assez vite celles auxquelles on n'a pas encore accès chez les marchands. Généralement par boites de 60 ou 120 balles directement. Je suis même du genre à stcoker des balles de calibres pour des armes que je n'ai pas encore (ou plus), parce que je sais qu'elles pourront être utiles à un moment où un autre.  ::P:

----------


## Ghargan

Coin! C'est normal que tous les items que j'ai trouvé en raid avant le patch ne sont pas marqués comme tels? Genre ça va être corrigé ou je peux vendre mes gas analyzers au fence?

----------


## Le Doyen

Conteneurs sécurisés : Suppression de la capacité à pouvoir placer des objets dans un conteneur sécurisé au cours d’un raid à des fins de test, si la communauté apprécie cette fonctionnalité, les développeurs pourront faire de ce changement temporaire un changement permanent dans la prochaine version du jeu.

Moi je comprends que tu ce que tu embarques de ton stash au pouch est protégé tant qu'il reste à l'intérieur, par ex les clés, mais tout les objets trouvés dans le raid même, pouch ou pas ne sont pas protégés. Le retour à la base serait obligatoire pour que l'objet bénéficie de la sauvegarde "pouch".
Pas forcement idiot, mais ca risque de frustrer sérieusement aprés la mort et d'une clé à 2 millions.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bix

J'en serais le premier pénalisé, mais je dois avouer que globalement je ne voyais que des avantages à cette modification... Jusqu'à ce que je lise ceci : 


> Enjoy the moslings extract camping  Thats going to be the fastest way to get your quest items and keys



Putain il a raison, certains d'entre vous se plaignaient déjà de la campe aux sorties (pas moi), mais là ça deviendrait n'importe quoi. A choisir je préfère voir des culs nus.

Certains parlent aussi d'un minimum d'équipement requis pour entrer en raid, qui pourrait varier en fonction des maps... Pourquoi pas.

Par contre j'aimerais vraiment qu'ils virent le décompte pour les items assurés, c'est chiant de se reconnecter le weekend suivant et de voir toutes les notifications d'items non récupérés à temps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en serais le premier pénalisé, mais je dois avouer que globalement je ne voyais que des avantages à cette modification... Jusqu'à ce que je lise ceci : 


> Enjoy the moslings extract camping ? Thats going to be the fastest way to get your quest items and keys



Putain il a raison, certains d'entre vous se plaignaient déjà de la campe aux sorties (pas moi), mais là ça deviendrait n'importe quoi. A choisir je préfère voir des culs nus.

Certains parlent aussi d'un minimum d'équipement requis pour entrer en raid, qui pourrait varier en fonction des maps... Pourquoi pas.

Par contre j'aimerais vraiment qu'ils virent le décompte pour les items assurés, c'est chiant de se reconnecter le weekend suivant et de voir toutes les notifications d'items non récupérés à temps.

----------


## Bix

Désolé y'a du bug dans l'air, je peux pas éditer mon post.

----------


## Hurtplug

Franchement je suis pas vraiment pour, qu'ils changent ce que l'on peut mettre dans les conteneurs okay, parce que ceux qui prennent des boites entières de munition c'est abusé et absurde. Mais pour contrer les soi disant naked runner qui prennent le loot ultra précieux avant tout le monde c'est sensé être le boulot du timer de soin en sortie de raid.

Perso je moque que des mecs partent cul nu pour ramasser du loot, y'a suffisamment de loot pour tous le monde. J'ai un SR de 25% à peu près j'aimerais quand même pouvoir sauver une partie de ce que je trouve, c'est déjà assez punitif de perdre ses armes et tout le reste.

----------


## Quitol

Surtout que les hatchlings sont très loin d'être le problème qu'ils furent un temps, maintenant les farmeurs compulsifs partent en raid avec un scavB et un pistolet pour courir plus vite. Non la vraie solution contre les joueurs qui rushent avec un matos minimal, c'est d'ajouter des scavs dans les zones de loot.

----------


## Gebeka

> Non la vraie solution contre les joueurs qui rushent avec un matos minimal, c'est d'ajouter des scavs dans les zones de loot.


+1

Après, ça empêche pas de restreindre un peu la mécanique du conteneur sécurisé qui est effectivement un peu abusée si on regarde le jeu sur un angle difficulté / roleplay.

Vu mes skills de poulpe mort, je serais sans doute largement pénalisé, mais ça mérite d'être testé.

C'est quand même un peu rageant quand tu prends par surprise un mec qui a vidé 4 caisses et que tu récupères rien pace que tout est dans le pouch.

----------


## Hurtplug

Ce serait l'idéal d'avoir des scavs en plus, seulement il semble que ce soit les IA qui bouffe des ressources serveurs et qui produisent des lags.

----------


## Quitol

Mouais. Il est vrai que les devs nous en sortis çà, et je veux bien croire que les scavs posent des soucis au niveau du serveur, mais en même temps j'ai expérimenté plusieurs fois le bug de "super-spawn" sur Interchanges, et j'ai pas franchement eu l'impression que le jeu s'en portait plus mal que d'habitude.

----------


## Gebeka

N'empêche, vivement le patch / wipe


/////


Hors sujet :

J'avais pas vu, mais Squad est passé à la nouvelle version de son moteur graphique en mai.

J'ai lancé une partie hier, je comprenais pas les XX Go de download, et là putain la claque !

Ca fait patienter en attendant de retourner sous Tarkov...

https://joinsquad.com/2019/07/16/alpha-15-released/

----------


## Gebeka

Up par superstition pour faire sortir le patch.

----------


## Hurtplug

J'y crois même plus à la 0.12

----------


## Gebeka

> J'y crois même plus à la 0.12


Homme de peu de foi, elle sortira bien un jour....  ::XD::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Yaya le temps s'écoule plus lentement en russie, ils sont encore début mars là bas...

----------


## Hurtplug

> Hello, dear friends!
> 
> We are on the finish line. Everything is merged and being tested. Right now its only about bugs because of the huge amount of new and rewritten code and some issues, related to the updated engine. So, we want to warn you, that the new patch will definitely contain missed bugs and issues which will be fixed quickly in the next hotfixes. But we believe that everything will be fine - that's why we are polishing game thoroughly right now. 
> 
> We started to prepare a huge list of changes and fixes - you will see by yourself the amount of work we did. Don't be sad, if you will not see something that you wanted in 0.12.
> The only question and you know it - when? *Let's say that we need 2 weeks approx from now*. It could be more or it could be less but slightly. There will be pre-wipe events before it for sure.
> 
> We are very grateful. For your patience and dedication. It makes us and our work feel important.
> 
> ...


J'aurais pu avoir la 0.12 quand j'était au chômage, mais non... dans deux semaines à priori début des wipe events.

Lien

----------


## Le Doyen

Avec un peu de chance, tu auras une gastro !  :^_^: 

Félicitations pour ton taf  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

Bonne nouvelle du matin

----------


## Gebeka

Oh my God, vous avez vu CA ?

----------


## Quitol

Oui mais on aura apparemment pas tout çà a la 0.12, la première version du hideout devrait être plutôt basique.

----------


## Ghargan

Ah c'est marrant, je m'imaginais ça en vue fps moi, style payday 2.

----------


## Gebeka

> Ah c'est marrant, je m'imaginais ça en vue fps moi, style payday 2.


Oui, moi aussi, du coup là ça fait penser un peu à "This War of mine" et on retrouve enfin le côté "survival".

Je me demande comment il vont mixer ça avec le gameplay actuel mais ça ouvre des perspectives intéressantes.

Croisons les doigts

----------


## Quitol

Ah mais on est sensé se déplacer en vue fps dans le hideout, oui. Au début je pensais que le screen au dessus était juste un aperçu de la "partie dev", mais l'interface est un poil trop propre pour çà. Ce serais plutôt l'écran de gestion des modules du hideout.

----------


## Silver

Le fait que "topdown" soit dans le titre de la vidéo a l'air de montrer que ce n'est paa la seule vue, oui. On y voit quand même une salle de tir pour essayer les armes, donc il y a des grandes chances qu'on ait aussi la vue FPS.

J'ai bien hâte de voir ce que ça donne !

----------


## Sorkar

J'ai relancé histoire de voir ce que ca devenais et.... fiouuuuu.... les bots c'est encore loin d’être bien quand même  :Sweat: 

J'en vois deux, planté sur place, immobiles, à attendre qu'on veuille bien leur mettre une tête... Déjà ceux là était pas bien. 
Une fois "débuggé" a ma manière, le troisième m'aligne pleine tête, celui qui était 300 mètres plus loin, derrière un buisson...

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Gebeka

> J'ai relancé histoire de voir ce que ca devenais et.... fiouuuuu.... les bots c'est encore loin d’être bien quand même 
> 
> J'en vois deux, planté sur place, immobiles, à attendre qu'on veuille bien leur mettre une tête... Déjà ceux là était pas bien. 
> Une fois "débuggé" a ma manière, le troisième m'aligne pleine tête, celui qui était 300 mètres plus loin, derrière un buisson...


Boah, moi j'aime bien le côté "hétérogène" des scavs justement ça met un peu de pression.

Après tout, ce sont des civils, tu sais pas si le mec que tu engages a récupéré sa première kalach avant hier ou si il chasse depuis 10ans dans la forêt.  ::P: 


EDIT : Déjà 8 jours qu'ils nous ont promis le patch pour dans deux semaines, et pas encore de pré-wipe event.

Je mise sur une release le 31 octobre, qui veut joueur aux paris ?

----------


## Gebeka

11 jours....  ::): 

LeDoyen, t'es où ?

----------


## Le Doyen

En cure de désintox, trop abusé d'EfT,  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

> En cure de désintox, trop abusé d'EfT,


Tu as raison de te reposer, tu auras besoin de forces pour la 0.12 ! En attendant, moi je me hype tout seul.  :Vibre: 



Si la planque et les améliorations sont une réussite, il se peut que je passe à l'édition Edge of Darkness. J'aurai pris la version standard en 2017, puis la Prepare for Escape en 2018, du coup je n'ai que 40$ à mettre pour passer à l'Edge of Darkness en 2019. Même Star Citizen n'aura pas réussi à me faire dépenser autant d'argent (seulement 65$ en... 2014) !  ::P: 

Et comme j'ai décidé de patienter avant de prendre Ghost Recon Breakpoint, je n'ai pas vraiment de gros achat de jeu en vue à part si je craque sur Death Stranding en novembre, ce qui me demandera de trouver une PS4 prêtée ou achetée, et Cyberpunk 2077 plus tard l'année prochaine.

----------


## Timesquirrel

héhé, ça me donne envie de m'y remettre (en espérant ne plus avoir des problèmes insurmontables de synchronisation après le patch)

----------


## Nostiss

> Tu as raison de te reposer, tu auras besoin de forces pour la 0.12 ! En attendant, moi je me hype tout seul. 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/10/09/c36f...b5fc68c.md.jpg
> 
> Si la planque et les améliorations sont une réussite, il se peut que je passe à l'édition Edge of Darkness. J'aurai pris la version standard en 2017, puis la Prepare for Escape en 2018, du coup je n'ai que 40$ à mettre pour passer à l'Edge of Darkness en 2019. Même Star Citizen n'aura pas réussi à me faire dépenser autant d'argent (seulement 65$ en... 2014) ! 
> 
> Et comme j'ai décidé de patienter avant de prendre Ghost Recon Breakpoint, je n'ai pas vraiment de gros achat de jeu en vue à part si je craque sur Death Stranding en novembre, ce qui me demandera de trouver une PS4 prêtée ou achetée, et Cyberpunk 2077 plus tard l'année prochaine.


Ah je vais pouvoir m'y remettre avec toi !

et j'ai l'Edge of Darkness  :;):

----------


## Gebeka

> Tu as raison de te reposer, tu auras besoin de forces pour la 0.12 ! En attendant, moi je me hype tout seul. 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/10/09/c36f...b5fc68c.md.jpg


Hypons-nous, hypons-nous  ::P:

----------


## Silver

Je devrais être de passage ce weekend. Au plus tôt vers 16h, heure des parigots - 10h, heure des québécois.

Ce serait plus simple de se retrouver sur le Discord FR du jeu si Mumble pose des soucis pour l'activation :
https://discord.gg/d7A8TJk

J'ai des quêtes à faire sur Customs et Facto pour le moment, pour la quincaillerie on peut fouiller Interchange ou Shoreline.

----------


## Nostiss

Je ne suis pas fan de discord mais bon

suis Nos#0804 dessus, si on peut faire une recherche par membre

Suis sur mumble en attendant, si certains n'arrivent pas à se co, écrivez le ici et je passerai sur discord ::trollface::

----------


## Sorkar

Je viens d'avoir une idee, affecter les pedales de mon volant pour le lean  :Bave:  Vous savez si c'est possible ? Certain l'ont peu être même fait ?

----------


## Le Doyen

On m'a toujours déconseillé de jouer avec un volant à un FPS   ::P: 

Et merde, j'ai acheté Planet Zoo ...

----------


## Sorkar

> On m'a toujours déconseillé de jouer avec un volant à un FPS  
> 
> Et merde, j'ai acheté Planet Zoo ...


Heuuu evidement le but etant pas de jouer avec le volant hein ^^ Juste d'affecter le lean sur les pedales frein / accelerateur  ::):  Mais d'ailleurs je trouvais l'idee "a la con" pour le fun, mais dans l'idee ca me parai vraiment top, si le jeux detecte le pedalier ca peux vraiment etre chouette.

----------


## Le Doyen

J'avais bien compris, il fut un temps ou j'avais un G13 ( petit clavier avec joystick ) et c'est vrai que le lean était bien plus sympathique à gérer, faudrait que je remappe le tout, mais c'est un vrai foutoir, et j'ai la flemme.

----------


## Tugais

> Heuuu evidement le but etant pas de jouer avec le volant hein ^^ Juste d'affecter le lean sur les pedales frein / accelerateur  Mais d'ailleurs je trouvais l'idee "a la con" pour le fun, mais dans l'idee ca me parai vraiment top, si le jeux detecte le pedalier ca peux vraiment etre chouette.


Il y a peu si je lançais EFT en oubliant de débrancher mon palonnier ça foutait le boxon dans les axes du jeu et j'étais bon pour quitter la partie, débrancher le palonnier et redémarrer ma machine. Peut-être qu'ils ont corrigé depuis mais je n'ai jamais rien lu à ce sujet.

----------


## Sorkar

> Il y a peu si je lançais EFT en oubliant de débrancher mon palonnier ça foutait le boxon dans les axes du jeu et j'étais bon pour quitter la partie, débrancher le palonnier et redémarrer ma machine. Peut-être qu'ils ont corrigé depuis mais je n'ai jamais rien lu à ce sujet.


Ah oui, maintenant que tu m'en parles j'avais le même soucis, bonne nouvelle je sais pas si c'est valable avec tout les peripheriques, mais en tout cas ca le fait plus avec mon g29  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

Vous êtes où ? Sur Discord ?

J'afk une petite demi heure, retour vers 18h

----------


## Le Doyen

J'envoie le mien, si vous kiffer les vieux cons : Le Doyen#4355

----------


## Nostiss

Non toi on t'attend sur Mumble ^^

----------


## WeeSKee

Je pourrai jouer ce soir mais pas de mumble.. ça m'embête de vous faire bouger juste pour moi. J'espère que ça va se débloquer dans le weekend

----------


## Le Doyen

Oué, j'ai jamais su me vendre ....

----------


## Gebeka

Vous faites nocturne ce soir ?

----------


## Nostiss

Allez !

Rdv à quelle heure sur discord ?

----------


## WeeSKee

Moi je suis déjà sur Discord, WeeSKee#6163, je t'ai MP Nostiss

----------


## Bix

Venez faire du karaoké sur ce discord officiel CPC ! (Voir plus bas)

----------


## Le Doyen

Ton lien est tout pourri !

----------


## Nostiss

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-PC-est-ouvert

Tu prends le lien du post à Kahn

----------


## Bix

Topic du server Discord CPC : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-PC-est-ouvert

Le lien FRAIS : https://discord.gg/6Nj4Ajc

----------


## Nostiss

Je vais sur Discord
Je me co en jeu

----------


## WeeSKee

je passerai en début d'aprem, j'ai accès au mumble maintenant si vous préférez !

----------


## Le Doyen

Je ne peut plus jouer, mon stash est plein  ::happy2::

----------


## Kamicaz

Raoul sort de ce corps.

----------


## Bix

> Je ne peut plus jouer, mon stash est plein







Je pense avoir attrapé la raoulophite aigüe.

----------


## Silver

Si vous êtes sur le Discord FR, il y a un canal #concours-eft qui file des clés pour l'édition standard de temps à autre. Il y en a une à gagner si vous participez dans les 10 prochaines heures (juste un emoji à mettre).

Bon, je vois que vous êtes sur le Discord Canard PC. J'arrive !

----------


## Pluton

Vous pensez qu'il y aura à nouveau des patchs portant sur l'optimisation du jeu ? Non parce que c'est pas encore parfait de ce point de vue, loin de là. Et quand j'ai voulu overclocker mon CPU les serveurs ne m'ont plus accepté  :Emo:

----------


## Le Doyen

Oui, bien sur ! 

Mais ca n'a rien à voir ton OC et ta co serveur  ::unsure::  ou alors je n'ai pas compris, aprés faut pas trop pousser les options, même voire trés peu. 
Pour ma part avec un i7 3770k, 1070, et 16 go de ram, rien de fou en ce moment quoi, mais ca tourne pas trop mal :

----------


## Bix

ouah la vache, suréchantillonnage x2 ? Tu baisses tes graphismes pour mettre du supersampling ? Y'a une raison ou t'as fait ça au pif ? xD

----------


## Le Doyen

Bah c'est un brin plus jolie, et ne me bouffe pas d'IPS.

Sinon, je suis en peine de vous demander ... vous n'auriez pas l'impression qu'ils sont revenus ... ses foutus hackers ... j'ai des morts bien trop suspectes, des détections totalement folles ...

----------


## Kobixe

> Est-ce que coures souvent dans le jeu ? Parce que c'est généralement le meilleur moyen de révéler ta position. N'hésites pas à abuser de la marche (Verr. Maj pour passer instantanément d'un mode à l'autre) et dans les intérieurs ou les coins où tu as pleins de couverts de rester accroupi pour faire le moins de bruit possible.
> 
> Parce que, de ce que tu dis, j'ai l'impression que tu essaies d'aller trop vite, mais je peux me tromper. Perso, je rencontre rarement des joueurs tôt dans la partie, ou alors c'est la faute au hasard.
> 
> Après, comme dit plus haut, tu auras bien plus de chances de survie sur Littoral, Douanes et Interchange que sur les autres cartes. Sur Facto, je suis déjà mort en 30 secondes par exemple, mais c'est la carte qui se rapproche le plus d'un gameplay nerveux à la COD en même temps.


Je cours pas du tout. J'ai fais deux parties encore, une sur Douanes qui a duré 3min ou j'étais accroupi dans le fossé en bord de route, avançant jusqu'à ce que j'entende des bruits de pas. J'ai levé doucement la tête pour voir de quoi il en retournait et je me suis retrouvé face à 3 types lourdements armés, autant dire que y'a pas eu de gunfights, juste une execution.

Et une sur Littoral où j'ai quand même pu faire un bout de chemin avant de me faire perforer le thorax par un type planqué en haut du batiment administratif, avec lequel j'ai eu un bref échange d'hostilité, mais comment dire, fusil à pompe contre sniper, ce n'est pas un combat très équitable.

Je me suis branché sur le discord que tu as mis en tout cas, j'ai hâte.

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Au début des parties c'est la boucherie ; il y a du spawnkill. 
Le fait de connaître les spawn permet de fuir facilement, ou d'anticiper l'éventuelle attaque selon ton spawn. 

Par exemple sur cette carte tu as les spawn d'indiqués avec des doubles flèches vertes. 

Si tu spawn à "junk bridge" ou "road to military base" tu peux tranquillement foncer vers les dortoirs ; tu seras le premier et tu ne te feras pas spawnkill. 
Mais certains spawn sont pourris, et tu apparaîtras entouré de joueurs.  ::lol:: 



Pour littoral il y a souvent des sniper sur le toit car ça aide beaucoup pour une quête sniper.

----------


## Kobixe

J'étais en scav pour les deux parties, ce sont les mêmes spawn ?

----------


## Nostiss

À peu près.

Tu peux spawner ailleurs en scav. 

Je serai connecté à partir de 15h00

----------


## Farell

On a fait nos courses sans embûche hier avec Vegedan (sur interchange). Woods ne voulait pas de nous ... et Silver non plus ;p
J'ai passé Therapist lvl2 et Ragman aussi dans la soirée. Aujourd'hui skier devrait aussi passer lvl2.
Bcp de choses à apprendre dans ce jeu.

----------


## Le Doyen

En effet, bien plus complet que tout ces FpS fadasse vendu par brouettes ! et pourtant toujours en béta  ::rolleyes::  alors qu'avec son contenu il met à genoux la plupart des JV.

----------


## Silver

Discord a encore des problèmes de serveur, je ne peux pas me connecter. Je serai sur Mumble en attendant.

----------


## Nostiss

Mumble ou discord ?

----------


## Haiden

Perso c'est sur discord que je vais.

----------


## Silver

Nous avons essuyé pas mal de pertes ce weekends, dont quelques team kills bien malheureux (surtout contre Nostiss  :Emo: ). On s'est aussi pas mal fait surprendre au mauvais endroit, ou bien les gars en face avaient du matériel lourd. J'aurais presque envie de dire : heureusement qu'il y a le solo pour se refaire pendant la semaine.  ::ninja::  

J'en retiendrai quand même de bons moment où la coordination fonctionne et où on arrive bien à tenir des zones. Par contre, quand on se met à faire des erreurs, moi le premier, c'est vite l'effet domino. Le genre de situation que j'espère avoir résumé dans cette vidéo hommage à tous les canards tombés ce weekend :




Je suis par contre très curieux de voir ce que les assurances vont nous ramener.

PS : Notez que je n'enregistre pas la conversation Discord, qui est sur un canal séparé chez moi car j'ai le son du jeu sur mes enceintes et le chat vocal dans mon casque.

----------


## WeeSKee

::P:  Excellente ta vidéo ! On s'est fait bloquer dans les chiottes par 2 groupes c'était pas beau à voir 

C'est vrai que je trouve le jeu plus simple en solo, mais c'est vraiment en team qu'il y a du fun, et que la victoire st belle ! (quand victoire il y a..)

Sinon sur custom on a fait des bons runs !

----------


## Farell

Moi je retiens notre amitié nouvellement scellée dans le dur avec un beau 3 shots dans le dos de NOS et un beau headshot au m700 sur Silver :D
Copains pour la vie :D

Bcp de regrets sur la partie PMC d'avant par contre. Se faire dézinguer 50% de la team juste à l'extract alors qu'on a bien gérer sous la consigne de Vegedan ...
Pour une fois, je m'en sors bien sur les 2 parties d'hier soir. 

Et pour info j'ai aussi eu des soucis de discord hier après-midi. D'après leur outil de tracking, l'incident semblait général.

----------


## VegeDan

> Se faire dézinguer 50% de la team juste à l'extract alors qu'on a bien gérer sous la consigne de Vegedan ...


J'ai eu mal pour tout le monde  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Tout s'était passé nickel...

----------


## Nostiss

Moi je retiens que j'attire les balles ennemis ou alliées....


C'était bon sinon comme parties.
Je serai CO ce soir après 21h30

----------


## Silver

Moi vers 22h30 (16h30 heure du Québec). Mais ça risque de se terminer en partie de Tetris avec les retours d'assurance de ce weekend !

----------


## Nostiss

Si on en a !
J'espère remarque, là je suis un peu juste niveau matos

----------


## Megiddo

> Nous avons essuyé pas mal de pertes ce weekends, dont quelques team kills bien malheureux (surtout contre Nostiss ). On s'est aussi pas mal fait surprendre au mauvais endroit, ou bien les gars en face avaient du matériel lourd. J'aurais presque envie de dire : heureusement qu'il y a le solo pour se refaire pendant la semaine.  
> 
> J'en retiendrai quand même de bons moment où la coordination fonctionne et où on arrive bien à tenir des zones. Par contre, quand on se met à faire des erreurs, moi le premier, c'est vite l'effet domino. Le genre de situation que j'espère avoir résumé dans cette vidéo hommage à tous les canards tombés ce weekend :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWJkFjfGiNc
> 
> Je suis par contre très curieux de voir ce que les assurances vont nous ramener.
> 
> PS : Notez que je n'enregistre pas la conversation Discord, qui est sur un canal séparé chez moi car j'ai le son du jeu sur mes enceintes et le chat vocal dans mon casque.


La 7e Coinpagnie frappe encore!  ::P: 

Très sympa ta vidéo. Merci pour le partage. N'ayant presque aucun temps libre pour le jeu ces jours-ci, ce sont quelques minutes de plaisir et une bonne barre de rire. 

Encore!  :;):

----------


## Silver

Le retour d'assurance de samedi n'a pas été si intéressant que je le pensais, mais ça m'a donné juste de quoi repartir. Le plus intéressant est que j'ai récupéré ma M4A1 avec lunette 1x/4x, merci l'assurance efficace de la toubib !

J'en profite pour partager des vidéos qui me semblent intéressantes :

- Un guide de 2017 que j'avais mis à l'époque, mais qui montre tous les raccourcis claviers, notamment la possibilité de se relever progressivement avec C+molette au lieu de brusquement en appuyant sur C. Même chose pour faire un décalage gauche ou droite avec ALT+Q ou D (pour les AZERTY). Ce genre de détails quoi :




- Une nouvelle vidéo de Krashed sur des conseils pour le jeu en duo, dont l'importance de la communication évidemment, mais aussi des conseils pour prendre l'ennemi en tenaille en intérieur comme extérieur :




- Enfin, un gars qui monte dans la communauté en ce moment parce qu'il produit peut-être les meilleurs montages. Dans une même vidéo, il alterne entre conseils, vidéos d'ambiance et ton un peu léger, mais je trouve qu'il utilise très bien tout la panoplie de mouvements du jeu (ce qui est la raison pour laquelle j'ai voulu remettre la vidéo du dessus justement). Il se permet aussi des montages plus musicaux comme le Cheeki Breeki Rap, mais je vous laisse la liberté de cliquer sur le lien ou non.  ::P: 

Dans celle-ci, on a du désespoir, de la tension, des gros coups de moule et un passage hallucinant à la John Who. Ne faites pas attention au titre un peu racoleur, celui qu'il utilise dans la vidéo et plus intéressant : Leap of Faith.

----------


## Sorkar

Je me bouffe toutes les video de FairTX en ce moment elles sont excelente ouai ^^ Le mec a un bon niveau sans trop se la peter (a l'inverse de 95% des stream qu'on vois sur ce jeu, je m'explique pas pourquoi).

Chaque fois que j'en regarde une, j'ai envie de lancer une partie derriere, jeu propre, avancer de maniere strategique, zero panique tete froide, mais en vrai, je lance, je court, j'me prend une balle sortie de nulle part a la 7eme minute. Oualaaaaa  ::P: 

Hier en trois partie pmc j'ai reussi a buter 3 scav sur woods, allez, plus que 10 partie comme ca juste pour finir la quete tuer 15 scavs  :Facepalm:

----------


## Le Doyen

Moi, je suis fan de Shady, tout petit youtuber avec Roubigno son acolyte, leur vidéos sont totalement décalées, malgré leur légereté, le niveau est loin d'être dégeue, et en prime c'est rigolo.

J'me fout d'la vaseline sur l'boule  ::XD:: 







Aprés en plus sérieux et en français il y a Mickey54 avec des tutos, et un jeu sans paillette

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxM...g7Y3Kfg/videos

----------


## Pluton

J'ai changé de config, c'est plus le même jeu  ::love::

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Salut.

Bon ça m’énerve,
 Sur littoral en scav, on ne connaissait pas la map et il restait 3 minutes.
On trouve l'extraction par hasard, gros cri de joie. 
Donc mon pote s'extrait et moi bah.. ca ne fonctionne pas.. je me colle contre la porte, je tourne trois fois autour du baril en fermant les yeux, je m’allonge en suppliant les gens derrière le portail de m'ouvrir.. rien à faire, pas moyen de sortir.



C'est normal ?
Parce que si ce n'est pas normal je vais arrêter par ce que ca ne sert à rien de jouer pour au final être bloqué devant la sortie..
Je suis dégouté.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Sorkar

Heu....... t'es pas un metre trop loin de la porte ?  ::ninja::  Non bah je cherche hein....

Franchement je sais pas, il me semble, j'ai bien dit il me semble que les sorties peuvent differer. Genre si t'as des ?????? a côté du nom de l'extract, c'est qu'elle est pas fiable a 100%. 
Il y a un truc avec ces point d'interogation il me semble.

T'es bien au courant que si tu fait juste "O" une fois t'as le timer qui apparais mais si tu double "clic" "O" t'as plus de details avec les noms des extract ?

----------


## Silver

L'autre raison est que chaque scav peut avoir des sorties différentes, même si vous êtes en équipe. On l'a aussi appris à nos dépends quelques pages avant (même si c'est moi qui avait eu la chance de m'extraire, donc c'est moins grave  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Sorkar

Ah bah voila merci Silver.

Du coup pour ces ??????? j'avais bon ? C'est bien des sorties "possible mais va verifier pour savoir" ?

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

> L'autre raison est que chaque scav peut avoir des sorties différentes, même si vous êtes en équipe. On l'a aussi appris à nos dépends quelques pages avant (même si c'est moi qui avait eu la chance de m'extraire, donc c'est moins grave ).


Ah c'est peut être pour ça..
Mon pote avait aussi gymnase en option mais pas moi.
Bon, scav en coop sans connaitre le jeu.. pas une bonne idée.




> Heu....... t'es pas un metre trop loin de la porte ? Non bah je cherche hein....
> 
> Franchement je sais pas, il me semble, j'ai bien dit il me semble que les sorties peuvent differer. Genre si t'as des ?????? a côté du nom de l'extract, c'est qu'elle est pas fiable a 100%.
> Il y a un truc avec ces point d'interogation il me semble.
> 
> T'es bien au courant que si tu fait juste "O" une fois t'as le timer qui apparais mais si tu double "clic" "O" t'as plus de details avec les noms des extract ?


Si si il y avait porte nord il me semble. Ou sud,  je ne sait plus.
Et le phare.
J'ai pas vu de phare  ::ninja::

----------


## Nostiss

Cool des nouveaux canards qui veulent tarkovfer !

Viendez sur le discord cpc, on ne mord pas ! 
J'y serai se soir au alentours de 21h30

----------


## elftor

Le phare c'est un batiment de 3 etages en tôle ondulée, sans lumières.
Moi j'appelle pas ça un phare mais bon.

----------


## Haiden

Pté... J'ai joué en SCAV.

Le run le plus ouf que j'ai fait pour l'instant (de ma jeune expérience du jeu)

Je vais sur Littoral / Shoreline
J'suis pas loin du gros bâtiment en briques rouges. 
J'imagine que c'est l'hôtel. 

Ca tire assez loin, mais je rentre dedans. 

J'monte dans les étages. 

CA TIRE FORT 

Très près. 
Trop près. 

Dans tous les sens. 

Je monte / descends, navigue entre les étages en marchant à pas de loups. 

Parfois j'me poste dans une pièce qui est une "impasse" en espérant que ca passe, pour éliminer des assaillants. Mais personne vient. Les pas sont à côté de moi (au dessus ou en dessous et y'a un escalier pas loin.) 

Je croise des cadavres... 

J'entends des gens qui courrent et parfois ca s'éloigne, parfois ca parait littéralement sur moi. Donc dessus ou dessous selon le moment. 

A force de me balader et de looter du cadavre, j'suis complètement full.

Je n'ai pas tiré une bille.

Je pars. Le plus discrètement que je peu... 

AVANT DE COURIR COMME UN OUF !

J'dois m'extraire au phare. 
J'y vais. 

Sur mon chemin ca me tire dessus de la cabane sur la montagne. 

Je sue un peu, j'me cache derrière un arbre qui bloque complètement la vue du mec sur la montagne (et la mienne accessoirement), mais je récupère mon souffle. 
Je sprint jusqu'à la route...

Arrivé sur la route... Face à moi un SCAV, un autre, un troisième un peu plus loin. J'hésite FORT a tirer. 
Ca a pas l'air d'être des joueurs. 
Je ne tire pas.

Je passe au milieu des SCAVs du coup en pariant sur leur "sympathie" et ca va me permettre d'aller à l'extraction un peu plus tranquillement.

J'arrive au niveau de la station service.

Et à partir de là tout va s'enchainer...

Je vois un mec habillé "sombre" j'me dis c'est un joueur ou une IA p'têt d'une autre faction, en tous cas un truc hostile. Pour moi ca a pas l'air d'être un SCAV. 
Je tire. Le gars se barre. 
Je tire jusqu'à le déglinguer. 
Ca gueule en Russe. 
TOUS les SCAVs alentours me tirent dessus. 
Putain s'en était un !
Je saigne comme un ouf, et au plus vite j'mextirpe derrière une barricade. 
Je m'allonge et j'essaye tant bien que mal de me soigner. Les voix sont maintenant TRES proches, j'reprends mon flingue, j'attends et personne vient.

... Un temps passe.

A partir de là tous les affrontements vont être à moins de 5 mètres.

Je sors et descends vers les quais. SCAV sur ma gauche j'le bute. SCAV sur ma droite je le bu... 

PANG !
PANG !
Clic ! 

Ca me tire dessus. Je fais un pas sur le côté, je change d'arme et j'le bute au pompe. Les balles ont volé à côté de ma gueule.

Ca m'tire dessus.

Troisième SCAV qui arrive par là où je suis arrivé (il me surplombe de la route, comme j'étais descendu des escaliers pour buter les deux). Je tire 

PAM ! 
PAM ! 
PAM ! 
Clic 

Avec mon arme secondaire cette fois !
J'recharge une cartouche 

PAM ! 

Ca suffit... Putain de OUF...

Je me casse... En rechargeant et me soignant. J'ai les genre de veines rouges devant les yeux, c'est chaud. Très chaud. J'suis dans un état vraiment mauvais.

Je suis sur le quai je vois le phare.

Un SCAV me surprend à ma gauche. A 3 mètres.
Je tire au pompe le plus vite que je peu.

PAM PAM PAM PAM PAM

Il est pas mort le con !

Il tire !
Je me planque et je retire PAM PAM Clic !

Il est face à moi 1 mètre et me braque !
C'EST LA MERDE je me colle à lui et je tourne autour à lui foutre des coups de surin. Il tire à bout portant pendant que je tourne. Ca m'frole la gueule (parfois)

J'me casse plus loin. Mon perso est au bout de sa vie. Je recharge un peu, j'me soigne le plus que je peu.

J'peu pas le laisser derrière moi il va me défoncer en partant. J'ai presque tout de pété sur mon corps et je pisse la mer rouge.

Il reste 40 secondes accessoirement pour m'extraire.

J'y retourne

PAM !

PAM !

Il VIENT VERS MOI.

MAIS BORDEL ! lol

PAM !
Mon dernier coup l'achève.

Je cours ! 
Mon perso hurle à la mort en avancant !

J'arriverai à l'arrivée et à m'extraire juste à temps. J'étais plein. J'ai prit le temps de looter aucun des SCAVs que j'ai tué.
J'étais aussi bien vide de sang. C'était hyper tendu.

Je regrette FORT de pas avoir filmé, surtout la danse contre le SCAV de la mort à la fin. C'était fou.

C'est probablement commun pour vous. 
Moi j'suis level 5.

J'ai kiffé.

J'ai... sur-kiffé...

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

> Le run le plus ouf que j'ai fait pour l'instant (de ma jeune expérience du jeu)


Ce spoil qui spoil la fin de la partie  ::ninja:: 

Mais malgré tout plaisant à lire .

Dommage de ne pas avoir filmé ? Si tu avais lancé l'enregistrement tu te serais prix un os après 30 secondes de jeu  :;): 
Ça se passe toujours comme ca avec les enregistrements.

----------


## Sorkar

C'est deux fois par ans les promo si je dit pas de connerie.

----------


## Guindoulien

Donc je m'attend pas a le voir en solde dans la semaine, donc si je veux payer moin cher marché de clé ma seul solution.
Mais bon comme dis dans mon message avant sur un edit un steamer ma dis que c'était full soucis les clé des vendeur tier (jamais eu de soucis pour d'autre jeux)

----------


## Parmenion

> Donc je m'attend pas a le voir en solde dans la semaine, donc si je veux payer moin cher marché de clé ma seul solution.
> Mais bon comme dis dans mon message avant sur un edit un steamer ma dis que c'était full soucis les clé des vendeur tier (jamais eu de soucis pour d'autre jeux)


J'hésite aussi à la prendre mais je le trouve cher pour un jeu que je suis pas sur d'aimer. C'est quasi le prix d'un AAA et c'est encore qu'une beta.

----------


## Guindoulien

> J'hésite aussi à la prendre mais je le trouve cher pour un jeu que je suis pas sur d'aimer. C'est quasi le prix d'un AAA et c'est encore qu'une beta.


Moi je suis sur d'aimer  :;):  donc je le trouve a 37€ sur IG ( je sais pas si j'ai le droit d'en parler sur le forum) sinon 45€ sur le site, Ca calme.

----------


## Zouuu

Regardez sur twitter aussi, y a pas mal de streamer & co qui font des concours en ce moment.

----------


## Silver

Il y a des chances pour que les sites tiers te refilent des clés d'essai, donc tu vas payer 45€ pour jouer une semaine sans espoir de remboursement...

Là c'est dommage parce que tu as loupé les promos du Black Friday, de l'anniversaire du studio et de Noël. Il y en a quelques autres dans l'année mais je crois que ce sera plus vers mai et juillet-août.

Pour revenir sur le rythme du jeu, vous aurez surement remarqué que je marche beaucoup pendant les raids, surtout quand c'est vous qui me suivez.  ::P:  C'est en fait mon rythme en solo car je joue vraiment la partie sur la durée totale du raid plutôt que rusher sur le loot.

Mais j'avoue que c'est peut-être aussi mon rythme IRL, parce que si j'ai bien appris une chose à l'ecole, c'est que je déteste courir (à part en handball parce j'aime ce sport).  ::XD:: 

Bref, j'aime bien ne pas me presser, mais j'essaie aussi de suivre quand les plus pressés (Vegedan et Le Doyen) prennent la tête.

----------


## Nostiss

> J'hésite aussi à la prendre mais je le trouve cher pour un jeu que je suis pas sur d'aimer. C'est quasi le prix d'un AAA et c'est encore qu'une beta.


Il faut reconnaître que pour une bêta, il est très complet. 
Certes il y a encore des ajustements à effectuer mais il est déjà très bon. 


Sinon pour killa, ça va être chaud 100 fois, sachant qu'on l'a tué une seul fois pendant ce wipe

----------


## Guindoulien

Si je prend le jeux il y a un lieux ou je peux trouvé des canard facilement pour jouer au jeux ?

----------


## VegeDan

> Si je prend le jeux il y a un lieux ou je peux trouvé des canard facilement pour jouer au jeux ?


Tu as le Discord FR de tarkov qui incontournable, la population y est très fréquentable et très active aussi tu as un channel dédié aux débutants avec des gens qui prennent la temps de t'expliquer (dont je fais partie  :;): )

https://discord.gg/d7A8TJk

Sinon tu as le Discord CPC




> J'hésite aussi à la prendre mais je le trouve cher pour un jeu que je suis pas sur d'aimer. C'est quasi le prix d'un AAA et c'est encore qu'une beta.


Ne le prends pas si tu n'es pas sur, avant d'accrocher aux mécaniques de jeu, on accroche surtout à la direction artistique (les quelques musiques, les bruitages, la modélisation des armes, les environnements, les scavs qui gueulent en russe). Si les vidéos de YouTube ne t’émeuvent pas plus que ça, c'est que tu te lasseras du jeu...




> Sinon pour killa, ça va être chaud 100 fois, sachant qu'on l'a tué une seul fois pendant ce wipe


Faut pas trop prendre ce genre de quête au sérieux (comme celle de Jaeger d'ailleurs), on dirait des quêtes hebdomadaires de MMO pour les gros farmers.

----------


## Haiden

Discord Canard PC : https://discord.gg/jrD9UKV

----------


## Haiden

Faudrait 3 sous chans sur le Discord Canard PC pour Escape from Tarkov (au moins)

----------


## Silver

> Faudrait 3 sous chans sur le Discord Canard PC pour Escape from Tarkov (au moins)


J'en ai fait la demande dans le salon #requètes-admins. On possède maintenant ces 3 salons dans la partie FPS :
#Escape
#From
#Tarkov

Sinon, hier soir j'ai voulu me mettre sur le Marché une petite demi-heure pour essayer de voir s'il y avait de bonnes affaires. J'y suis finalement resté 1h et j'ai dépensé 800 000 roubles dans des objets que je pouvais revendre en moyenne de 10 à 20 000 de plus chaque. En 24h, j'ai fait plus de 300 000 roubles de bénef.  :Cigare: 

Vous voulez quelques astuces ? Utilisez ce filtre :



En filtrant en roubles, on a seulement les transactions financières. Les lentilles NIXXOR sont un bon exemple parce qu'on se rend vite compte que certains les vendent dans les 20k, sauf que toute la partie grisée montre que jusqu'à 35k, ça part comme des petits pains. Donc il y a au moins 15k de bénéfice à faire par lentille, et comme on voit que même celles à 35k partent vite, j'en ai mis plusieurs à 37k en mode pas pressé car je sais qu'elles se vendront quand même.

D'autres bons plans :
- Les Alyonka qui se vendent parfois à 15k alors que la majorité sont à 23k.
- Les tuyaux annelés vendus 25-30k alors que la moyenne est dans les 50k. Aujourd'hui, j'en ai vendus 9 à 55k, soit près de 150k de bénéfice.  :B): 
- Tous les bitcoins en-dessous de 115k sont à revendre directement à la Toubib, qui les achète à 115k justement. Bonus : j'ai vu plusieurs fois des gens oublier un zéro au chiffre, du coup ils vendent le bitcoin à 12k au lieu de 120k ! Mais bon, à moins d'avoir les dieux de la vitesse internet de votre côté, il y a peu de chance de les récupérer.

Après, jouer au capitaliste reste sympa pour arrondir les fins de mois, mais ce n'est pas plus intéressant que d'aller 30 min en raid pour ressortir entre 200k et 500k de matos. À garder simplement en tête pour s'occuper dans les moments de flottement ou si on a envie de reposer ses nerfs.

----------


## Nostiss

J'ai fait un peu la même chose hier.

Je devais pour la vieille, lui ramener 3 ledx. 
En ayant eu un avec le stream, j'ai profité du prix en baisse pour en acheter deux autres à un peu plus d'un million chaque au flea ( prix en baisse grâce au stream)

Ce qui m'a permis de valider la quête et d'avoir une boîte d'objet thicc. 

Que j'ai revendu 14 millions dans la foulée  :Cigare:

----------


## Lennyroquai

Je fais juste une petite précision :
- Le discord "Les Canards", c'est le Discord "non-officiel" de CanardPC (et c'est celui où sont les joueurs d'EFT)

- Le discord "Canard PC" (avec les liens sur le site) : c'est l'officiel CanardPC, mais c'est pas celui-là où sont les joueurs d'EFT  ::): 

#Laprécision

----------


## Haiden

En même temps j'me vois mal aller dans le pauvre salon Karaoké disponible pour jouer à Tarkov

----------


## Lennyroquai

> En même temps j'me vois mal aller dans le pauvre salon Karaoké disponible pour jouer à Tarkov


 :nawak:

----------


## Sorkar

Spoiler : Je pense pas que le jeu soit en peril mais ca a quand meme l'air d'etre de belles enflures chez BSG  ::P:

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Merci pour les astuces Silver, je le fais aussi de temps en temps même si c'est chronophage.

Astuce : lorsqu'il reste 1 seconde, bourrinez le clic et la touche "Y" pour valider l'achat plus vite et passer devant un autre acheteur plus lent de 300ms.  ::XD:: 

Il y a différents moyens de se faire des sous sur le flea, mais si vous fabriquez dans votre planque ; mettez vos ingrédients de craft en liste de souhaits et vérifiez régulièrement les cours. 
Parfois vous pourrez faire un stock de matières premières à vil prix. (La scav junk box est pratique pour stocker tous vos ingrédients de craft.)
Parfois, ce sera cher et il ne faudra pas acheter. 
Parfois, il sera même plus rentable (et rapide !) de carrément vendre tout votre stock de telle matière première (!) plutôt que de produire. Genre je vends mon stock de l'ingrédient X acheté à l'unité 10Kr au prix faramineux de 48Kr ; pour en racheter quand ça s'est calmé au prix initial ...  :;): 

Les cours dépendent des boursicoteurs, mais aussi de l’activité (moment de la semaine) et de l'offre et de la demande : attention à ne pas vendre à perte. 
L’arrivée massive de nouveaux joueurs (et aussi dans une moindre mesure des drops) à encore plus compliqué cette équation.
Assez rapidement vous saurez repérer les bonnes affaires sur les ingrédients de vos crafts.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est con tout ça j'ai donné une clé du jeu hier sur le topic du don...

----------


## Zouuu



----------


## Nostiss

On est en jeu pour ceux qui veulent

----------


## Zouuu

> On est en jeu pour ceux qui veulent


JE VEUX, mais jpeux pas.... Ce soir normalement, vers 21h je serais dispo sur le discord.

----------


## Silver

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDDVOSLhj9I
> Spoiler : Je pense pas que le jeu soit en peril mais ca a quand meme l'air d'etre de belles enflures chez BSG


J'avais découvert Lusty pendant la sortie d'Anthem et j'aimais bien son ton, mais je me suis vite rendu compte qu'il tournait en rond avec ses vidéos, colportant plus souvent des on-dit qu'autre chose, le tout en abusant de titres racoleurs comme pour la vidéo que tu as mis en lien. Bref, j'ai vite laissé tomber.

Cela dit, j'ai vu hier sur Reddit et dans le commentaires d'un article de Kotaku qu'il y avait des vieux sujets qui revenaient, donc je suppose que Lusty en parle :

- Des gens reprochent à BSG d'avoir banni un Youtuber qui "critiquait", parfois à raison, le jeu. Sauf qu'en fait le Youtuber en question était carrément devenu toxique, du style Derek Smart envers Star Citizen, pour ceux qui avaient suivi.

- Un vieux article affirme que BSG veut pas de modèles féminins parce que "les femmes ne participent pas aux combats". Sauf que c'était un dev qui avait dit ça et il s'est fait réprimander. La raison est simplement que ça demanderait trop de travail de faire des persos féminins avec toutes les animations du jeu, comme c'est le cas pour de nombreux autres jeux. Ils ont republié une justification sur Twitter :













Bref, le problème de Lusty c'est qu'il montre souvent un seul point de vue et ne revient pas sur ses propos quand il y a eu des justifications. Même si chacun est libre de se faire son opinion et de s'y attacher.

----------


## Sorkar

J'avoue c'etait un peu trollesque, j'aime beaucoup Lusty mais il a dit beaucoup de merde dans celle ci quand meme ^^

Reduire EFT a du piou-piou faut tirer sur tout s'qui bouge...  ::|:

----------


## Lennyroquai

> J'avoue c'etait un peu trollesque, j'aime beaucoup Lusty mais il a dit beaucoup de merde dans celle ci quand meme ^^
> 
> Reduire EFT a du piou-piou faut tirer sur tout s'qui bouge...


Bah quand tu es PMC...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Quitol

> - Des gens reprochent à BSG d'avoir banni un Youtuber qui "critiquait", parfois à raison, le jeu. Sauf qu'en fait le Youtuber en question était carrément devenu toxique, du style Derek Smart envers Star Citizen, pour ceux qui avaient suivi.



Pas tout à fait, non. Le gars a pas été banni, mais suite à une vidéo bien putaclick a propos de supposées brèches de sécurité, BSG a soudainement DMCA 47 de ses vidéos. Sachant que le DMCA c'est l'arme favorite  des éditeurs véreux pour tenter de museler la critique, çà n'as pas aidé l'image de BSG. Surtout qu'ils ont publié un communiqué bien hautain le jour suivant qui disait en gros qu'ils s'estimaient tout à fait dans leur droit de censurer les créateurs de contenu en cas de "negative hype". 

Autant j'ai aucun amour pour le youtubeur en question, autant BSG était complètement en tort dans l'histoire (surtout qu'ils avaient une option parfaitement légale de lui faire fermer sa gueule si besoin). Bref la vidéo au dessus c'est du gros caca, mais BSG a suffisamment de casseroles au cul pour que j'ai un peu de mal à les accepter comme les nouveaux messies du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Le Doyen

La liberté d'expression c'est bien, cracher dans la soupe ça l'est moins.

----------


## Safo

J'ai fais mes premières parties hier et effectivement c'est vraiment dur (en solo en tout cas).
Hormis la violences des affrontements, la grosse barrière à passer vient de la méconnaissance des cartes et, surtout, surtout, de ne pas connaitres les points d'extractions (genre j'ai passé 10 minutes à longer le "bord" de Custom pour pouvoir m'extraire esperant trouver un emplacement - que je n'ai pas trouvé finalement et j'ai finis 4 pieds sous terre).
Bref, finalement, après 2 parties, j'ai lancé mon portable pour zieuter les maps en temps réél à coté de mon ordi de jeu. Tout de suite c'est plus facile mais j'ai "un peu" l'impression de tricher  ::o: 

Et du coup, instinctivement après plusieurs autres parties en Scav, j'ai adopté la "méthode débutante de Silver" (il me semble que tu en avais parlé ici ou je me trompe?) me callant dans un coin à l'affut en mode spectateur (et butant tout ce qui passe devant moi faut dire).
Et de sagement attendre le timer pour me bouger et rafler ce que je peux trouver (certes le loot est moisis mais au moins je ramène le matos de mon scav et des 2-3 pélos qui sont passés devant moi).
Le tout sur Factory vu que ca concentre les joueurs et permets d'avoir assez de temps de faire le vautour et s'extraire au moment du pop du timer, trouver des corps encore chaud et dégommer des gus en mode campeur (car finalement ca bouge pas mal sur cette map vu sa taille).

Bref, pas bien glorieux mais pour le moment j'en suis là. Et j'aime bien malgré mon honneur un peu mis aux chiottes avec cette méthode!

Plusieurs questions pour finir:
- Pour activer une quete de vendeur il faut faire un truc en particulier? Est-ce qu'on peut en suivre plusieurs en meme temps?
- Une gestion particulière de l'inventaire/item/roubles fournis dans la version de base du jeu? Genre faut il vendre un truc, acheter quelque chose en priorité etc?
- Niveau premier achat/truc à viser dans les magasins, vous avez des recommendations ou des conseils?
- Pareillement, sur le matos à garder/vendre après une extraction?

Merci bien!

----------


## Sorkar

D'ordre general, ne garde que ce qui t'es utile immediatement. Armes, gilet, sacs, soins etc... tout le reste tu revend. Tu aura vite des problemes de place et tu verra que beaucoup d'objet sont pour des quêtes qui necessitent une réputation avec un vendeur. Reputation que t'aura pas avant un bon bout de temps.

----------


## Zouuu

Ptit tableau qui peut être utile concernant les munitions...

Y en a tellement qu'on s'y perd vite et ca permet de revendre les munitions qui caressent la peau.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bnh..._fKjh5tKg/view

----------


## Zouuu

> Tu n'utilises pas Q et D pour tes pas gauches et droites ?


Alt + A ou E de mémoire.

----------


## Rodwin

Va falloir que je teste ça...

----------


## Silver

J'ai passé la matinée en solo sur Woods à tenter de remplir la quête de Jaeger qui demande de tuer 5 scavs sans se soigner. Mais pour ajouter de la difficulté, j'essayais aussi de faire son autre quête qui demande de tuer 10 scavs à plus de 50 mètres avec un long Mosin, mais sans lunette.  ::P: 

En résumé : ça se fait très bien de nuit ! Par contre, avec le temps de raid qui a été réduit de 5 minutes, je trouve qu'on est souvent limite pour sortir des bois. Preuve en est avec ma 3e image, où j'étais à 40 de vie à 1 minute de la fin. Ah, et si on se loupe au Mosin, j'ai testé la MP9 en arme secondaire. Et bien ça règle très vite son compte à celui en face !

- Première partie de la journée, de jour. J'ai eu un affrontement intéressant contre un autre joueur au Mosin où j'ai déchargé toutes mes balles d'APB sans le toucher. Du coup ça s'est terminé quand j'ai essayé de lui courir après avec ma machette, et c'est lui qui m'a eu.


- De nuit sur Woods avec les lunettes vendues par Peacekeeper niveau 3.


- 40 PV mais à 100 mètres de l'extraction. Comme j'avais des saignements, j'ai dû me soigner et donc invalider la quête. Mais je l'ai eue dans le raid suivant.


- Coucher de soleil sur le littoral avec BirdParker devant moi.

----------


## Nostiss

Quelques petits screens d'hier / du jour














On ne voit pas d'image thermique au travers des vitres de l'armurerie Kiba

----------


## Zouuu

Mon setup double écran :

----------


## Sorkar

> Mon setup double écran


C'est compatible gsync ?  ::P:

----------


## Zouuu

> C'est compatible gsync ?


Nan, par contre ça consomme rien en terme d'électricité. C'est bien foutu comme techno !

J'ai fait 1 fois woods en offline pour voir, et hier j'ai décidé de me lancer pour la quête buter 15 scav. J'en tue 7, je tremblais quand jme suis extrait.... Y a un scav, pendant que jme soignais, qui est venu à 2 mètres de moi, alors que j'étais allongé, j'ai paniqué pour sortir une arme et le butter. Je comprends pas pk il a pas tiré.

----------


## Sorkar

Des fois certains scav ont le temps de reaction d'un mec bouré, parfois ils te snipe à 800 metre a travers les buissons avant meme que tu sorte le nez...

J'ai deja remarqué que tres souvent les scav sont moins dangereux au cac a tres courte portée qu'a 20 metres ou plus.

----------


## Parmenion

D'ailleurs j'ai une question à ce propos , quand tu joues scav par défaut ils sont pas agressif, par contre si tu en tue 1, est ce c'est seulement ceux a porté qui t'attaque ou toute la map?
Et si tu tue un joueur scav au milieu de scav bot, ils t'attaquent ou s'en branle?

----------


## Sorkar

C'est toute la map que t'as sur le dos apres  ::P:  Ouai faut faire gaffe l'info passe tres vite entre eux ^^ Agresser un joueur ca leur pose soucis aussi. Par contre vous pouvez looter leur copain encore chaud sous leurs yeux, ils s'en tapent.

Et il y a un troixieme truc qui les met hors de leur gonds aussi, c'est le doigt d'honneur  ::rolleyes::  Veridique, essayez, il sont super suseptibles  :^_^:

----------


## Bopnc

Si tu blesse un scav (joueur ou IA) en tant que joueur scav, tous les scavs de la map te considérerons comme un ennemi, ou qu'ils soient. 

Par contre, une fois un joueur scav passé "hostile", tu peux lui tirer dessus sans soucis. Donc tu peux riposter sans réfléchir si on te blesse.

----------


## Nostiss

Toute la map

Si tu tue un joueur scav en l'attaquant le premier ils te tuent, si tu défends simplement et que tu le tue => normalement ils ne te tirent pas dessus

----------


## Zouuu

> Toute la map
> 
> Si tu tue un joueur scav en l'attaquant le premier ils te tuent, si tu défends simplement et que tu le tue => normalement ils ne te tirent pas dessus


Haaaaa ca change tout ça !

----------


## Le Doyen

Heu … non, pas toute la map. Ceux qui sont estimés proches. Ils sont "zonés".

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Heu … non, pas toute la map. Ceux qui sont estimés proches. Ils sont "zonés".


Oui.




> D'ailleurs j'ai une question à ce propos , quand tu joues scav par défaut ils sont pas agressif, par contre si tu en tue 1, est ce c'est seulement ceux a porté qui t'attaque ou toute la map?
> Et si tu tue un joueur scav au milieu de scav bot, ils t'attaquent ou s'en branle?


Et si le mec qui te tire dessus en premier te loupe et que tu lui tires dessus et le touche en premier, ce sera toi qui aura les scav sur le dos !!  ::P:

----------


## Kamicaz

Précision aussi quand on joue Scav, les boss des différentes maps ne font pas de distinction entre PMC et Scav, ils tirent à vue. 

A la sortie du premier boss on pouvait se balader au milieu de lui et ses sbires en tant que Scav.

Je trouve que c'était d'ailleurs plus cohérent avec le lore de Tarkov.

----------


## Nostiss

Bon font chier ces campeurs d'extractions ( et campeurs en tout genre ramené par les streamers...) :ouaiouai: 

Déjà hier soir avec Lyanae et Haiden sur la base militaire à 7 min de la fin... ::|: 



Aujourd'hui un joli petit campeur qui s'était planqué pour tirer sur le pont du chemin de fer de Custom ( que j'ai flingué par plaisir, fallait pas faire de bruit  :haha:  )
Et bien sûr, le magnifique campeur qui vise le bateau du pécheur alors que je suis couché dans les buissons et me tue à 2sec de l'extration...

----------


## Parmenion

Est ce qu'il y a des conteneur a acheter en priorité quand on débute? Mon espace de stockage est archi full et le prix à la planque pour l'augmenter est hors limite pour l'instant :/

----------


## Zouuu

perso j'ai ça par ordre d'utilité :

Lucky Scav Junkbox ~ 1,4 million pour stocker tous les objets lambda (cable, ampoule, paquet de clope, etc... les truc de quêtes)
Caisse d'arme ~1,4 million pour stocker des armes et module d'arme (genre les scope)
Caisse médicale ~500 K roubles
Caisse de munition ~120 000 roubles
Caisse de chargeur ~315 000 roubles
Caisse à argent ~ 300 K roubles mais la moins utiles de toutes.

Après y a les caisses T H I C C  à 4 et 14 millions.....

----------


## Parmenion

si je prends la caisse a munition dans mon budget, on est sur quel ratio taille dans le stock et taille réel dans l'objet? on ne y mettre que des munition, il y a un blocage pour les autres items?

----------


## Zouuu

> si je prends la caisse a munition dans mon budget, on est sur quel ratio taille dans le stock et taille réel dans l'objet? on ne y mettre que des munition, il y a un blocage pour les autres items?


C'est une caisse qui utilise 2x2 dans ton stash et qui contient 49 emplacements (7x7).

y a un blocage pour les autres items.

les infos ici : https://escapefromtarkov-fr.gamepedia.com/Conteneurs

----------


## Nostiss

Si tu fais les quêtes, tu en recevras certaines en récompense ( quasiment toutes en fait )

----------


## Silver

> Si tu fais les quêtes, tu en recevras certaines en récompense ( quasiment toutes en fait )


Tout à fait. Même la THICC à 15 millions peut être obtenue via une quête de la Toubib qui demande de lui fournir 3 LEDX, soit un investissement de 3,5 millions de roubles sur le marché si on ne les trouve pas sur Labs entre temps.  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

investissement très rentable ( je l'ai fait ) pour pouvoir ensuite revendre la caisse 15M

D'ailleurs dès que je suis au niveau royal des vendeurs ( au niveau 40 donc un demi niveau pour moi ) j'en ai une en récompense

----------


## Haiden

Je te conseille de : Tester les armes... Trouver ce qui te plait. Vendre ce dont tu te fous.

----------


## Paincru

Pour moi c'est glacière et lucky scav box en priorité pour les caisses.

----------


## JeP

Je rajouterais, avant de débloquer ça, vire les chargeurs et les munitions de calibres que tu n'utilises pas, ça peut vite faire un gros bordel.

----------


## Zouuu

> Je rajouterais, avant de débloquer ça, vire les chargeurs et les munitions de calibres que tu n'utilises pas, ça peut vite faire un gros bordel.


Et pour résumer, tu prends cette image : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bnh..._fKjh5tKg/view

Tu l'imprimes, tu gardes que les munitions jaunes / vertes / bleues et le reste tu revends.

----------


## Silver

Les 3/4 du tableau sont en vert, ça n'aide pas trop.  ::P: 

Et j'ai un doute sur les données, parce qu'il met les Fléchettes en rose, alors que d'après le Wiki, elles pénètrent mieux la classe 4 que l'AP-20 : https://escapefromtarkov.gamepedia.com/Ballistics
Donc les Fléchettes devraient être en vert aussi.

Par contre c'est du buckshot, donc ça a beaucoup de dispersion à distance, mais c'est radical à courte et moyenne portée. Tandis que l'AP-20 est de la slug, donc tu peux tirer à longue distance sans problème avec.

----------


## Paincru

Arfff... ils enlèvent le délai de mise en vente sur le flea.
Choix logique mais dommage pour moi, je me faisais plein de frics grace à ça.

----------


## Objecteur

J'ai eu droit à une weapon case pour ma part!

----------


## Clydopathe

Je suis bien content d'avoir eu le million hier  ::): . Sinon, ça pas été possible de jouer avant 22h hier soir, j'espère que ça ira mieux ce soir.

----------


## Sorkar

Bon bah j'ai juste pu recuperer mon million, sinon pas moyen de lancer une partie de la soiree  ::|:

----------


## Meathook

Perso, autant les déco sur un scav plein ça fais chier autant sur un PMC je ne peux pas me le permettre ...Du tout...

Pour la planque vous me conseillez quelle orientation ? j'ai les truc de base med 1, salle de détente, toilettes, cuisine 1, pas de générateur pour l'instant.

----------


## Orchys

> Perso, autant les déco sur un scav plein ça fais chier autant sur un PMC je ne peux pas me le permettre ...Du tout...
> 
> Pour la planque vous me conseillez quelle orientation ? j'ai les truc de base med 1, salle de détente, toilettes, cuisine 1, pas de générateur pour l'instant.


A mes yeux, aucun intérêt de faire la plaque avant un paquet de temps, sauf l'établi et le soin. Il est bien plus important d'avancer les quêtes, pour augmenter le niveau des vendeurs (C'est un peu le cercle vicieux sinon, car pas mal d'objets doivent être trouvés "in raid", donc quand tu les trouves, tu les gardes, mais tu veux aussi garder les trucs pour la planque, donc tu achètes des caisses pour tout garder, donc tu n'as plus de sous, donc tu joues petit, donc tu n'avances pas, mais tu trouves des boulons que tu gardes, etc .....)

Mais tu auras autant d'avis qu'il y a de joueurs, du coup, à toi de trouver ton gameplay  :;):

----------


## Meathook

> A mes yeux, aucun intérêt de faire la plaque avant un paquet de temps, sauf l'établi et le soin. Il est bien plus important d'avancer les quêtes, pour augmenter le niveau des vendeurs (C'est un peu le cercle vicieux sinon, car pas mal d'objets doivent être trouvés "in raid", donc quand tu les trouves, tu les gardes, mais tu veux aussi garder les trucs pour la planque, donc tu achètes des caisses pour tout garder, donc tu n'as plus de sous, donc tu joues petit, donc tu n'avances pas, mais tu trouves des boulons que tu gardes, etc .....)
> 
> Mais tu auras autant d'avis qu'il y a de joueurs, du coup, à toi de trouver ton gameplay


Merci beaucoup!

Autre question, vous aussi vous galérez a plusieurs ? la com est un vrai problème (et aussi un élément de gameplay comme jamais ! "c'est toi la ??? regarde en l'aire! vite! boom... TK)

----------


## Sorkar

Certains canards afirment que le jeu a plusieurs est plus facile, perso j'ai jamais été d'accord avec ca. A toi de voir. Ca depend pas mal des gens et de leur facon d'avancer aussi.

----------


## Nostiss

https://nofrag.com/2020/02/11/148753/amp/
Quelques petits trucs intéressants à venir 

Sinon pour la question posé, plus haut. 
Perso je profiterai du million pour augmenter ma planque. 
Elle donne vraiment des bonus intéressants 

Je serai en ligne vers 21h30

----------


## Meathook

Bah je me dis qu'avec une team de 5 cela réduit déjà pas mal les chances de rencontrer un PMC (et augmente les chances de décourager un mec seul), dans le même temps il faut réussir a prendre l'habitude de communiquer et éviter de soliloquer...

----------


## Sorkar

Avec une team de 5 oui forcement...  ::|:

----------


## Zouuu

> Bah je me dis qu'avec une team de 5 cela réduit déjà pas mal les chances de rencontrer un PMC (et augmente les chances de décourager un mec seul), dans le même temps il faut réussir a prendre l'habitude de communiquer et éviter de soliloquer...


Le seul intérêt de partir à 5, c'est sur factory  ::P:  vu que la limite est à 6, vous tuez le dernier PMC et après vous pouvez butter tous les scavs, looter les qq conneries qu'il y a.

Sinon, c'est un foutoir sans nom.... ca fait beaucoup trop de bruit (casque in game proscrit...), t'as l'impression dêtre une colonie de mammouth. 

A 2 par contre, c'est vraiment plaisant, car si l'un des 2 meurt, l'autre peut bien souvent se venger et aller cacher ton stuff assuré dans un buisson pour le récupérer 24h plus tard.

A 3, c'est limite, faut bien se connaitre et être rigoureux dans les mouvements (c'est pas difficile, il faut CONSTAMMENT dire ce que l'on fait, où on va, etc...).

Au dessus c'est le foutoir...

----------


## Sorkar

"la priorité actuelle est la nouvelle carte, Street of Tarkov, qui devrait reunir 40 joueurs"  ::o: 

Heuuu, dite moi que c'est une coquille hein ? C'est quoi cette merde sont serieux ?

----------


## Meathook

> Le seul intérêt de partir à 5, c'est sur factory  vu que la limite est à 6, vous tuez le dernier PMC et après vous pouvez butter tous les scavs, looter les qq conneries qu'il y a.
> 
> Sinon, c'est un foutoir sans nom.... ca fait beaucoup trop de bruit (casque in game proscrit...), t'as l'impression dêtre une colonie de mammouth. 
> 
> A 2 par contre, c'est vraiment plaisant, car si l'un des 2 meurt, l'autre peut bien souvent se venger et aller cacher ton stuff assuré dans un buisson pour le récupérer 24h plus tard.
> 
> A 3, c'est limite, faut bien se connaitre et être rigoureux dans les mouvements (c'est pas difficile, il faut CONSTAMMENT dire ce que l'on fait, où on va, etc...).
> 
> Au dessus c'est le foutoir...


J'ai pas mal regardé les vidéos de JoksHD, Il joue "séparément" a 5, communiquent beaucoup, utilisent le "couche toi" histoire d’écarter les doutes.
En gros ils se séparent pour prendre chaque zones de plusieurs cotés en même temps et les PMC perdent vites le file de l'histoire.

----------


## Clydopathe

On joue souvent à 4/5 sur le Discord et ça se passe bien en général (sauf quand Nostiss me troue le crane par mégarde  ::P: ).

Je suis du genre à trouver le jeu plus facile en groupe, mais j'aime bien faire du solo, les deux genres ont leur charmes.

----------


## Meathook

> On joue souvent à 4/5 sur le Discord et ça se passe bien en général (sauf quand Nostiss me troue le crane par mégarde ).
> 
> Je suis du genre à trouver le jeu plus facile en groupe, mais j'aime bien faire du solo, les deux genres ont leur charmes.


Mon max est a deux pour l'instant, je compte bien profiter du discord cpc pour tester a 5 ! 
Et tkt, je suis celui qui se prend une balle parce qu’il n'a pas osé tirer ...

----------


## Bopnc

> Merci beaucoup!
> 
> Autre question, vous aussi vous galérez a plusieurs ? la com est un vrai problème (et aussi un élément de gameplay comme jamais ! "c'est toi la ??? regarde en l'aire! vite! boom... TK)


Avec les copains on trouve le jeu à plusieurs beaucoup plus facile, mais on a des années d'ArmA en coop dans les jambes. On est habitués à manœuvrer de façon coordonnée avec une douzaine de joueurs donc tout ce qui est déplacements, formations, communications, est déjà rodé. Ça nous a pas dispensé de quelques TK dans les moments de stress, mais globalement ça aide énormément. 

En équipe faut jouer ultra rigoureusement à la fois sur les communication et sur les déplacements : Savoir à tout instant ou sont les copains, et ce qu'ils font. Si tu hésites à tirer sur un gars parce que tu ne sais pas si c'est un allié, c'est que vous avez foiré la comm avant : Tu ne dois même pas avoir à regarder son équipement. 

C'est chaud au début, mais c'est aussi un aspect super cool du jeu, je trouve.  :^_^:

----------


## Nostiss

Et oui ils annoncent 40 joueurs sur les rues de Tarkov...

Donc la map devrait être énorme. 
Mais ça risque d'être un beau bordel. 
Après ça peut très bien être 15 pmc pour 25 scav ou autrement

----------


## Meathook

> Et oui ils annoncent 40 joueurs sur les rues de Tarkov...
> 
> Donc la map devrait être énorme. 
> Mais ça risque d'être un beau bordel. 
> Après ça peut très bien être 15 pmc pour 25 scav ou autrement


Ambiance guerre urbaine garantie !

----------


## Sorkar

Des nouvelles sorties sur interchange aussi, la bonne nouvelle  ::lol::

----------


## Garven

Salut les canards !

Bon, je continue de faire ma "route" sur le jeu.
J'ai deci dit une question :

Y a t'il des paramètres graphiques a activer ou désactiver d'urgence ? (Genre le flou, etc). Je trouve que je galère pas mal à voir les ennemis a mid/low distance...
Je sais qu'il existe des "filtres" pour avoir un "avantage" mais je ne veux pas m'en servir (tricher en somme ^^).
Je souhaite juste savoir si il y a des choses à faire et d'autres à éviter ? 

RAM : 16GO
I7 4790k
GTX 980

(Alors je veux pas d'un réglage graphique personnalisé hein, c'est juste pour vous donner une idée  ::): )

Merci en tout les cas  ::):

----------


## Clydopathe

Je suis preneur aussi d'infos pareilles pour les réglages graphiques.

----------


## Sorkar

Desactiver l'aberation et toutes les autres options a cotés.

Ne pas trop augmenter le fov.

Sinon reduire l'aliasing au max, perso le mieux aura été de jouer sur le dsr et passer en 1440p plutot qu'utiliser l'AA ingame. Mais ca ca a l'air assez aleatoire selon les cg.
Inutile de pousser la distance de vue a plus de 1500.

Le gap des ombre entre moyen et elevé semble presque inexistant aussi.

----------


## Nostiss

J'ai réglé le bousin avec Nvidia.
Je ferai un screen dès réglages ce soir

----------


## Orchys

Pour répondre sur le jeu en multi, à 2 ou 3, c'est le feu ! Vraiment génial dans cette config. A plus, c'est non pour ma part ... Même avec des gens que tu connais très bien, faut être hyper concentré et "discipliné" pour que ça le fasse.
Aussi, quand tu pars à plusieurs, dès le début faut se donner un mot d'ordre, genre "là on part faire telle quête", "on part looter", "on est là pour escorter Vladimir", etc ...

----------


## Kamicaz

> "la priorité actuelle est la nouvelle carte, Street of Tarkov, qui devrait reunir 40 joueurs" 
> 
> Heuuu, dite moi que c'est une coquille hein ? C'est quoi cette merde sont serieux ?


PIG Mathieu qui bosse pour BSG a dit hier sur le stream de Torus qu'il faut pas rêver il n'y aura pas 40 joueurs sur cette map et si c'est le cas ca sera pas avant un bon bout de temps.

Sachant que la map devrait sortir comme Shoreline à son époque c'est à dire en deux parties voir plus.

Et la façon où Nikita en a parlé hier sur le stream tu comprends que ses devs lui ont dit qu'il faut arrêter de fumer la moquette pour penser avoir 40 joueurs.

----------


## Sorkar

Vu sur le launcher a l'instant, les raid sont réduits a 25 minutes. lol.

 ::mellow:: 

Allez je vais me refaire 2 - 3 jours de hunt le temps que ca passe tiens.

----------


## Orchys

> Vu sur le launcher a l'instant, les raid sont réduits a 25 minutes. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Allez je vais me refaire 2 - 3 jours de hunt le temps que ca passe tiens.


C'était pendant 15-20mn, tout est normal, tout fonctionne nickel

----------


## Clydopathe

Ça fait court oO. Il leur ai passé quoi par la tête? Ca va rush comme des porcs sur tout les raids et je crains le pire pour les runs scavs... 
Déjà que j'en ai eu un paquet de raids avec un pop à moins de 10 minutes  ::(: .

----------


## Sorkar

> C'était pendant 15-20mn, tout est normal, tout fonctionne nickel


Tu veux dire quoi au juste j'ai pas compris.
Sur le launcher c'est ecris clairement qu'apres une courte maintenance, les raid sont ramenés à 20min. Apres j'ai pas pu lancer de raid pour constater moi meme. 

Mais si c'est ca, j'espere que ca va pas durer trop longtemps....

----------


## Le Doyen

Je viens de faire une partie, pas de soucis !

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Il semblerait qu'en plus des tricheurs invisibles qui lootent à distance, il y en a qui vous font carrément les poches à distance maintenant !!  ::rolleyes:: 
Putain de ninjas !!  ::ninja:: 

Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, un joueur en a eu un !!  ::P:  

La seule bonne nouvelle avec la triche sur ce jeu, c'est qu'elle semble être concentrée sur labs, en raison des farmeurs d'objets, et des bons loots. 

Je dis pas tout ça pour casser du sucre sur le jeu hein, sur Rust ils avaient trouvé le moyen de vous faire lagger grâce à la VOIP intégrée au jeu.  ::XD:: 
C'est dur de lutter contre les tricheurs ...

Dites c'est toujours aussi long le temps d'attente d'une partie ? J'ai plus joué depuis perpète. 
C'est toujours le moment qui me stresse le plus (appréhension d'un mauvais spawn, besoin de vite se sécuriser au débutet donc je reste sur l'écran de chargement à attendre  ::zzz::  )

----------


## Nostiss

Nous aujourd'hui les temps sont tout à fait acceptable

----------


## Zouuu

Ce soir, va y avoir du monde sur le BR de CoD, pour tester...

----------


## Haiden

On a déjà essuyé des tirs bien "anormaux" et du coup relous.
Après l'inverse a du être pareil. J'ai buté un mec dans un immeuble en face de la place avec l'hélico de réserve. Je l'ai vu partir j'me suis dit bon j'l'ai raté. A la fin de la game j'l'avais eu en fait. Le mouvement a du être quand il est mort. Mais y'a eu bien 4 secs de lag du coup.

Il a dû se demander si c'était un coup de pot ou pas, surtout vu la distance (en l'occurence non j'avais la lunette adéquate)

----------


## Le Doyen

> Je trouve shorelines un peu plus facile que woods, les spawns sont un peu plus fixes entre gas station/power station. Ca reste une purge


Woods, partez avec un Mosin et rusher l'autre bout de la map, et vous y trouverez toujours des joueurs faisant pareils que vous pour taper du scav  ::ninja::  simple  :;):  et ; ou temporisez dans les bois derrière scierie.

En parlant de triche, apparemment, il y encore une recrudescence de cheateur, je passe mon tour jusque la prochaine vague de ban.  ::|:

----------


## MxPx

Ouep, c'est pas triste niveau cheat d'apres certains retour.

Mais essentiellement sur labs.

----------


## Gebeka

> Ouep, c'est pas triste niveau cheat d'apres certains retour.
> 
> Mais essentiellement sur labs.


Perso en ce moment je suis sur Interchange, avec 80% de taux de survie en jouant un peu prudent.
Y'a un max de fric à se faire juste en dépouillant le Oli et la zone de stockage.

Pas de cheater à signaler, juste un truc chelou hier soir : En plein jour, j'ai vu une lumière bleue (comme une flashlight mais en plus concentré) sur un mur à côté de moi (???) juste avant de me faire tirer dessus.
J'ai couru pour décrocher et je suis tombé 100m plus loin face à un type embusqué qui m'a séché proprement.
J'ai pas compris c'était quoi cette lumière.  ::blink::

----------


## Ruvon

> Perso en ce moment je suis sur Interchange, avec 80% de taux de survie en jouant un peu prudent.
> Y'a un max de fric à se faire juste en dépouillant le Oli et la zone de stockage.
> 
> Pas de cheater à signaler, juste un truc chelou hier soir : En plein jour, j'ai vu une lumière bleue (comme une flashlight mais en plus concentré) sur un mur à côté de moi (???) juste avant de me faire tirer dessus.
> J'ai couru pour décrocher et je suis tombé 100m plus loin face à un type embusqué qui m'a séché proprement.
> J'ai pas compris c'était quoi cette lumière.


Un pointeur laser ? Le truc que tu attaches à ton flingue pour te faire repérer de loin  ::ninja:: 

Sur Interchange j'ai un taux de sortie dégueulasse, quand je ne me fais pas aggro par un groupe de 5 dès le spawn, je me fais violenter dans les rayons des magasins. Mention spéciale aux snipers depuis le deuxième étage.

----------


## Meathook

> Un pointeur laser ? Le truc que tu attaches à ton flingue pour te faire repérer de loin 
> 
> Sur Interchange j'ai un taux de sortie dégueulasse, quand je ne me fais pas aggro par un groupe de 5 dès le spawn, je me fais violenter dans les rayons des magasins. Mention spéciale aux snipers depuis le deuxième étage.


Je hais cette map, je ne tombe que sur des chars d’assaut qui t'entendent marcher sur un bout de verre a l'autre bout du magasin! Je dois faire la visite des magasins pour une quête, j'ai vraiment pas envie..

----------


## Paincru

Attention, pour éviter de vous faire fioncer par le cheat en vogue du moment, ne sortez pas avec un piolet, prenez une arme de mêlée qui ne vaut pas grand chose, car ils seront capable de vous la looter.
Et essayer d’éviter base militaire + labs.

----------


## Clydopathe

Interchange est top, mais ça fait un bail que je l'ai pas fait. Va falloir que j'y butte des joueurs de nuits un de ses quatre et que je récupère les bons de livraison.

----------


## MxPx

> Attention, pour éviter de vous faire fioncer par le cheat en vogue du moment, ne sortez pas avec un piolet, prenez une arme de mêlée qui ne vaut pas grand chose, car ils seront capable de vous la looter.
> Et essayer d’éviter base militaire + labs.


Les devs on fixé le bousin.

----------


## gargarrel

> Attention, pour éviter de vous faire fioncer par le cheat en vogue du moment, ne sortez pas avec un piolet, prenez une arme de mêlée qui ne vaut pas grand chose, car ils seront capable de vous la looter.
> Et essayer d’éviter base militaire + labs.



Hahaha ! Je ne peux pas m'empecher de vous narrer ma dernière aventure de ce soir :

- connexion, oulala des cheaters du corona virus, je vais planquer mon piolet au cas ou des chinois du FBI me le loote gratuitement ...

- superbe premier raid en solo avec en tableau de chasse : - boss de custom et toute sa clique - 3 PMC - et un grand nombre de scav. La totale, embuscade de PMC  ::ninja::  et gunfight bien sanglant, rusher pour eviter les balles dans les couloirs de dorms et tomber dans le dos du boss en se planquant dans une chambre  ::O: , je fini plus une balle, timer à 1 min. Bref première fois de ma vie un raid où je sors avec plus de 11 000 XP en poche, je suis tout euphorique  :Cigare:  et épuisé  :Emo:   ... Et purée ce jeu il est vraiment cool  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

- On vide le loot, je vends tout bien comme y faut, arrive le petit moment sympa de vente sur le flea market du meilleurs loot, hop keylab, combien .. ? hum 149 999 ça va partir vite, ... tap tap clique et clique, je reviens sur le stash et ...., attends voir je viens pas de mettre cette keylab en vente ? .... Oh putain mon piolet .....

- Regard attiré par le petit carré blanc qui vient d’apparaître vers le bas à droite 

- .... compréhension de l’événement bouche ouverte ....
- message de ragman : 'ouaich gros ton piolet il est vendu, viens chercher tes 1 4 9 9 9 9 roubles ' ....  :haha:  :haha:  :haha: 

- HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  

6 000 000 de perte en 1 seconde .... AMENER MOI LE CORONAVIRUS J'SUIS PRÊT A LE DÉMONTER !  :Boom:

----------


## MxPx

Hu, moche :/

Moi en ce moment, je fais le rat sur lito en scav.

Y a un mec qui doit actuellement être en pls quelque part.

Je pop sur lito en scav avec un vss et une bonne grosse lunette. A coté de rock passage, de l'autre coté du grillage.

Au moment ou je pop, un pmc cours vers l'extract. Je zoom, je tir 3 balles, je pense le louper, je le vois se jeter derrière le gros cailloux pour l'extract.

Je commence à partir, je jette un œil quand même dès fois qu'il soit encore la.

Et la je vois le cadavre   ::love::  

Val full mod/ mp7 full mod. Gros sac full loot avec des trucs pas dégeux. J'ai fait un run a 500k roubles en gardant le vss.

----------


## Haiden

C'est donc toi Alain Soral. Le chauve caché dans les arbres.

----------


## MxPx

Heu, non.

----------


## Nostiss

Ça y est, on l'a trouvé !

----------


## Meathook

gargarrel j'ai mal pour toi  :Splash:

----------


## Zouuu

> Hahaha ! Je ne peux pas m'empecher de vous narrer ma dernière aventure de ce soir :
> 
> - connexion, oulala des cheaters du corona virus, je vais planquer mon piolet au cas ou des chinois du FBI me le loote gratuitement ...
> 
> - superbe premier raid en solo avec en tableau de chasse : - boss de custom et toute sa clique - 3 PMC - et un grand nombre de scav. La totale, embuscade de PMC  et gunfight bien sanglant, rusher pour eviter les balles dans les couloirs de dorms et tomber dans le dos du boss en se planquant dans une chambre , je fini plus une balle, timer à 1 min. Bref première fois de ma vie un raid où je sors avec plus de 11 000 XP en poche, je suis tout euphorique  et épuisé   ... Et purée ce jeu il est vraiment cool 
> 
> - On vide le loot, je vends tout bien comme y faut, arrive le petit moment sympa de vente sur le flea market du meilleurs loot, hop keylab, combien .. ? hum 149 999 ça va partir vite, ... tap tap clique et clique, je reviens sur le stash et ...., attends voir je viens pas de mettre cette keylab en vente ? .... Oh putain mon piolet .....
> 
> - Regard attiré par le petit carré blanc qui vient d’apparaître vers le bas à droite 
> ...


Ha putain j'en ai craché mon café  ::XD::

----------


## Meathook

> Ha putain j'en ai craché mon café


L'acheteur aurait pu t'envoyer la vaseline en cadeau  ::ninja:: 

J’appréhende tellement les erreurs que je vide mon pmc en cas de miss clic scav/pmc full M4 modé en mode test hors ligne

----------


## Ruvon

Vous me rappelez la fois, l'an dernier, où j'avais "vidé" ma réserve sur mon PMC pour faire de la place pour le loot éventuel avant de partir en scav.

Je clique, je clique, je fais pas trop gaffe, résultat : je pars en PMC avec deux M4 moddées, la totale armure casque gilet blindé de conneries et énorme sac avec mes mallettes dedans. Pas loin des trois quarts de ma fortune sur mon dos, un poids monstrueux.

Heureusement, j'étais sur Factory, j'ai spawn au plus près de la porte 3, j'ai couru, ouvert les deux portes et j'ai fui. Durée du raid : 15 secondes. Je me suis fait traiter de touriste, mais rien à foutre  :Cigare:

----------


## gargarrel

De toute façon, je me disais depuis quelques jours, que la sortie par la falaise c'était vraiment trop facile !  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Meathook

> Vous me rappelez la fois, l'an dernier, où j'avais "vidé" ma réserve sur mon PMC pour faire de la place pour le loot éventuel avant de partir en scav.
> 
> Je clique, je clique, je fais pas trop gaffe, résultat : je pars en PMC avec deux M4 moddées, la totale armure casque gilet blindé de conneries et énorme sac avec mes mallettes dedans. Pas loin des trois quarts de ma fortune sur mon dos, un poids monstrueux.
> 
> Heureusement, j'étais sur Factory, j'ai spawn au plus près de la porte 3, j'ai couru, ouvert les deux portes et j'ai fui. Durée du raid : 15 secondes. Je me suis fait traiter de touriste, mais rien à foutre


Tu as tout dis, voila pile ce que je redoute!

----------


## Zouuu



----------


## Nostiss

Heureusement que j'ai déjà fait la quête de la vieille où il faut monter sa force niveau 3

----------


## Nostiss

Déploiement du patch 0.12.4 , à dans 3h...

---------------------------------------------------------

L’emplacement “L’échangeur” a été retravaillé

L’éclairage de l’emplacement “L’échangeur” a été retravaillé

De nouveaux objets interactifs et points d'infiltrations

De nombreux problèmes de rendus des objets, zones de collisions physiques ont été résolus

Nouvelles mécaniques de surpoids du personnage. Le personnage reçoit de nombreux effets lors du transport d’une certaine quantitée de poids (augmentation du bruit de l’équipement, limite de la vitesse de déplacement, augmentation de la consommation de la stamina, etc…)

L'effet de fatigue a été ajouté, qui n'apparaît que lorsque le personnage maintient la stamina à un niveau bas pendant une longue période. La consommation de l’énergie augmente elle aussi avec cet effet. (N’oubliez pas votre picnic)

Maintenant l’indicateur de stamina est divisé en deux, les bras et les jambes. La stamina des bras est consommé lorsque le personnage vise, lance des grenades et se bat avec des armes de mêlée.

La stamina des jambes du personnage est consommé lors du sprint, de sauts, changements de positions du corps etc… La stamina des jambes commence aussi à se consommer lorsque la stamina des bras est arrivé à 0.

Les boutons “Commerce”, “Marché” et “Personnage” ont étés ajoutés dans le panel en bas de l’interface afin de permettre un accès plus rapide.

Nouvelles grenades basés sur les prototypes des VOG-17 et VOG-25.

La résolution de votre écran est automatiquement déterminé et appliqué comme les paramètres standards au premier lancement du jeu.

Nouveaux accessoires d’armes

Nouveaux sets de personnalisation du personnage et d’équipement

Nouveau haut BEAR appelé “Telnik”

Nouveau pantalon BEAR appelé “Tiger”

Nouveau hautUSEC appelé “TIER2”

Nouveau pantalon USEC appelé “Commando”

Nouveau haut SCAV “T-shirt olympique russie”

Nouvelle armure, vestes tactiques, sacs à dos, casques et casques électroniques.

Boîte à grenade

Nouveaux objets d’échanges et nouveaux schémas d’échanges requérant ces objets 

Nouveaux schémas de construction de la planque

Nouvelles quêtes avec de nouveaux ensembles comme récompense



Optimisations :

Optimisations mineures d’éclairages

Optimisations mineures des particules

Optimisations de la stabilité de nombreux serveurs



Corrigé :

Correction d’un bug lorsque vous enregistrez les pré-configurations des armes ainsi que toutes les opérations d’inventaires et de d’échange qui pouvait geler votre jeu

Correction d’une partie de l’inventaire qui affichait des bugs en résolution d’écran 2K (ou 1440p)

Correction d’un bug où les corps d’IA pouvaient disparaître lors de reconnections

L’affichage des notifications lorsque vous recevez des armes de la boîte à SCAV a été corrigé

Correction d’un bug lorsque le timer de production ne s'actualisait pas lorsque le générateur tombait à sec

Correction d’un bug lorsqu’il était impossible d’entrer dans la planque après avoir transféré les cartes graphiques depuis la ferme à bitcoin

Correction d’un bug lorsque le menu de contexte n'apparaissait pas lorsque les objets étaient ramenés par les SCAVS

Correction d’un bug lorsqu’un objet pouvait rester non examiné après sa production

Correction d’un bug quand vous appuyez deux fois sur la touche de sprint avec un pistolet ou une arme de mêlée dans les mains de votre personnage, le personnage courait sur place

Maintenant vous ne serez plus redirigé vers le menu principale après avoir eu l’erreur “Votre inventaire est plein”

Correction d’un bug de la planque qui permettait d’afficher une fenêtre pour transférer des objets depuis la vue en première personne

Correction des pop-ups qui pouvaient ne pas apparaître au centre de l’écran

Correction d’un bug lorsque le pop-up avec la liste des objets manquants apparaissait derrière l’écran

Correction d’un bug qui causait des erreurs sur le marché lorsqu’il y avait des offres d’échanges

De nombreux et variés corrections



Changements :

Les paramètres des stimulants ont étés ajoutés, les effets sont devenus plus inoffensifs 

Le poids de nombreux items ont étés ajustés 

Le marché est maintenant disponible à partir du niveau 15 du PMC (il était disponible au niveau 5 auparavant)

Les petits viseurs réflexes ont été réduits (aimpoint, romeo, trijicon)

Les valeurs des précisions dans les caractéristiques des armes sont maintenant affichés en unité de mesure d’angle

Nous avons ajoutés un nom d’arme au pré-configuration standard d’arme, qui fait la relation à cette dernière

----------


## Sorkar

Il n'y a plus qu'a rallonger la durée des parties pour que tout ces mecanismes de fatigue aient un sens....  ::siffle::

----------


## Nostiss

téléchargement du patch de 512 mb à la folle vitesse de 75kb/sec.  ::o:  ::|: 

Il ne faut pas dire que les serveurs peinent.... ::siffle::

----------


## Raoulospoko

2 mb/s


 ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

3mo par seconde \o/

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Ok, merci des infos c'est pas mal !
> 
> Quelqu'un a un bon rapport qualité / prix en fusil à lunette à conseiller ? Eric m'a parlé du sien la dernière fois, mais peux tu me rappeler ce que c'est stp ? t'avais un truc pas mal dans les 150k de mémoire !


Build M1A.

Tu fais le barter trade de la M1A chez Peacekeeper au lvl3 contre 8 adaptateurs USB, ça te revient à 36000 RB si tu les achètes sur le flea au lieu de les looter. Sinon, tu la trouves à 50.000 RB directement sur le flea.

Ensuite, tu achètes la monte de lunette UTG 25mm chez Jaeger lvl 1 (1700 RB ) et la lunette VOMZ Pilad 4x32 (15000 RB ). Note : tu chopes aussi ce combo monte + lunette sur les scavs quand ils ont des VPO 215.
Pour monter le tout sur la M1A, il te faudra le rail Arms #18 (3500 RB chez Mechanic ou le flea).

Pour finir, tu prends la monte backup MPR45 (Peacekeeper lvl2 pour 47$, ou 10000 RB sur le flea), et tu montes le red dot de ton choix (PK06, deltapoint, RMR...), donc 16000 RB en plus.

Cerise sur la douille, tu peux aussi installer Socom 16 muzzle break / compensateur (5500 RB chez Mechanic ou le flea), et mettre un bon embout tel que le Odin Works Atlas 7 (10800 RB chez Mechanic ou le flea). Mais c'est vraiment en option.

Prix des mods : à peu près 40.000 RB (je prends pas en compte l'embout et l'adaptateur qui va avec, encore une fois c'est en option). Donc ça fait un build complet à 78000 RB via l"échange avec Peacekeeper, ou 90000 RB si tu prends l'arme sur le flea.

Ca donne une arme beaucoup plus versatile, précise et confortable à utiliser qu'un Hunter (moitié moins de recul, plus de précision), pour un coût supplémentaire négligeable : un Hunter neuf avec un rail TT01 et un PK-06, c'est 66300 RB. Grosso modo tu paies 12000 RB de plus pour un build qui surclasse le Hunter à tous les niveaux.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question de noob, vous utilisez quoi en Gilet 5 / casque ? 
> 
> J'hésite à passer sur les raids PvP à remplacer mon SSh68 par un Lzsh / ACHHC / TC2002 (j'ai débloqué les Exfil/Airframe/Opscore mais ça coûte trop cher).
> Par contre niveau gilet j'utilise toujours le 6B3TM01, je pense qu'il y a peut être mieux à prendre de ce côté.


L'armure de Killa c'est une des meilleures. Mais faut aller la chercher. Sinon le gilet tactique AHCPC est très bon aussi.

----------


## Aza

> Build M1A.


Merci copain, j'm'en teste une dans la journée :D !!

PS : je sais plus à quels canards je disais que j'avais des bugs de clics souris depuis la dernière Maj, en fait ça me le fait aussi sur Windows ou d'autres jeux... Donc je pense que c'est la souris (Elle a + de 10 ans), donc j'me suis prit ça : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...naccom-1865186
Me tarde de la recevoir, mon taux de Headshots va doubler  :B):  (ça existe les multiples de 0?)  ::P:

----------


## Clydopathe

Cadeau sympa aujourd'hui  ::): .

----------


## Haiden

Tu peux te faire un mosin composite en snipe. C'est pas cher et une des balles qui bute le plus ingame.

----------


## Nostiss

Content de ma petite arme moddée avec soin

----------


## Clydopathe

> Content de ma petite arme moddée avec soin


Elle doit couter un rien plus un bras avec ces mods de bourrins  ::): .

----------


## Nostiss

Un peu oui ^^

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de haïr Tarkov de tout mon cœur à l'instant... 

Je fais une marked room sur Base militaire et j'y loot une caisse d'épaule, je me suis faut butter par un mec à 25m de l'extract  ::'(: .

----------


## Bopnc

> Ca donne une arme beaucoup plus versatile, précise et confortable à utiliser qu'un Hunter (moitié moins de recul, plus de précision), pour un coût supplémentaire négligeable : un Hunter neuf avec un rail TT01 et un PK-06, c'est 66300 RB. Grosso modo tu paies 12000 RB de plus pour un build qui surclasse le Hunter à tous les niveaux.


La M1A a été mon arme de prédilection il y a quelques semaines. Mais il y a un niveau auquel elle est inférieure à la Hunter : la Hunter revient à l'assurance parce que les gens sont habitués à en voir, alors que les gens se jettent sur la M1A sans réfléchir, même si elle est pas beaucoup plus chère.  ::P:

----------


## Zouuu

> La M1A a été mon arme de prédilection il y a quelques semaines. Mais il y a un niveau auquel elle est inférieure à la Hunter : la Hunter revient à l'assurance parce que les gens sont habitués à en voir, alors que les gens se jettent sur la M1A sans réfléchir, même si elle est pas beaucoup plus chère.


C'est clair. 

C'est comme n'importe quelle arme avec un mod un peu exotique, c'est sur qu'elle reviendra pas... Genre une ADAR avec juste la cross noir au lieu de celle en bois, l'ADAR reviendra pas  ::P:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> La M1A a été mon arme de prédilection il y a quelques semaines. Mais il y a un niveau auquel elle est inférieure à la Hunter : la Hunter revient à l'assurance parce que les gens sont habitués à en voir, alors que les gens se jettent sur la M1A sans réfléchir, même si elle est pas beaucoup plus chère.


Bof, vu le prix de l'arme c'est pas très grave.  :^_^: 

Et j'aime autant sortir une arme qui soit plus confortable pour buter des gens, j'ai un poil plus de chance de finir le raid avec l'arme encore dans mes mains.  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

Petit scav en vitesse avant de faire un autre truc. Ça c'est un scav réussit  :Cigare: 



Tué sur la base militaire dans le petit bâtiment en brique qui est devant les bunkers hermétiques. Je suis passé par les tunnels pour arriver dans son bâtiment et lui caser une balle dans la tête avec mon flingue  :haha:

----------


## Aza

J'ai ma new souris, première game 4 morts 3 head shots, vous êtes pas prêts  :Cigare:

----------


## Nostiss

Quel modèle ?

----------


## Duv37

Une partie comme on les aimes : 





J'installe le patch, fait mes petites affaires sur le Flea en attendant le timer du scav. Je vais lancer ma partie Scav et je vois qu'il est 4H IG. Ni une, ni deux, je lance une partie PMC, sur Woods, avec un Hunter, un 6B47 et des JVN. 
Deux objectifs : poser une MS2000 au marked circle et faire 5 kills de scav sans me soigner. 

Je pop au niveau des rochers près de Est Gate, le meilleur spawn possible pour moi. Du coup je rush le checkpoint, me fais un scav, pose la MS2000 et je prends la direction de la scierie. Mon but c'est de taper les scavs sur Logpiles puis ceux au niveau de Cliffdescent. Je prends quelques tirs mais je n'arrive pas à finir le travail. Je me pose en lisière, dans un buisson avec vue sur le côté du hangar bleu. J'ai visu sur un scav mais seulement le bras, j'attends... *Pfiou, pfiou, pfiou...*. Un mec aligne tout au silencieux, je commence à me dire que soit il est en JVN, il ne me verra pas, soit il est en thermique et je risque d'être le prochain. Je prends peur, et décide d'aller vers Scav House. Je commence à sprinter dans le bois et je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me tourne sur la droite et je regarde Dickhead et là je vois le type debout. Est ce qu'il m'a vu, ou pas ça n'a pas d'importance. Je pointe le fusil dessus et je tire. Il s'écroule au sol.

Je contourne le rocher, monte dessus, voit qu'il est tombé. Je fouille et là je ne suis pas surpris. M1A1, thermique, silencieux, bon gilet, bon casque, bon sac. A la limite le seul truc qui me dérange de balancer c'est mes JVN (il fait encore sombre).
J'ai beau maitriser les raccourcis pour looter (Alt/Ctrl/Discard) j'en tremble (d'ailleurs on ne le voit pas, j'ai mis sa plaquette dans mon secure pouch en prenant une place... alors que j'ai une SICC). Un scav s'est approché de moi, je le calme avec deux grenades F1 et je commence mon périple pour m'extract avec le stuff. 

Arrivé à la gare je vois qu'il me manque 2 scavs pour compléter ma quête. J'en ai entendu un lorsque je longeais la clôture mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé. J'hésite entre m'extract et faire les 2 autres kills mais je me dis que c'est le moment ou jamais. J'en trouve un l'abat et je continue à en chercher un autre. Je regarde l'extract via "O" et UN Roadblock est en rouge, j'ai encore eu de la chance. J'aurai pu tomber sur les types en train de s'extraire. 

Au final je trouve un scav qui traine du côté de Zb016 dans les buissons (vachement pratique la thermique), l'achève et peux enfin profiter de l'extraction.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> We are pleased to present to you the patch 0.12.4.6617
> 
> 
> 
> Optimization:
> 
>     Fixed some causes for the main freezes during combat
>     Various bugs causing minor freezes and stuttering have been fixed.
> 
> ...

----------


## Aza

> Quel modèle ?


Razer Deathadder Elite  :B):

----------


## Aza

> Une partie comme on les aimes :


waow sacrée game O_O

----------


## Gebeka

> Petit scav en vitesse avant de faire un autre truc. Ça c'est un scav réussit 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/C99PqPy/Sans-titre.jpg
> 
> Tué sur la base militaire dans le petit bâtiment en brique qui est devant les bunkers hermétiques. Je suis passé par les tunnels pour arriver dans son bâtiment et lui caser une balle dans la tête avec mon flingue


Aha ces builds de M4 de l'espace...

J'ai buté un mec sur facto qui se promenait avec ça dans les douches, je comprends pas qu'on puisse risquer une arme à 500k roubles (en comptant les chargeurs de 60 et les balles à 1300 roubles pièce...) en CQB dans un coupe gorge comme facto  ::P:

----------


## Aza

Si t’a 20 millions en banque et l’equiValent du double dans le stash t’en a RàF, ça sert à rien de garder la thune dans EfT, y’a pas de PEL.
Il est blindé Nos !

----------


## Clydopathe

La thune sert à s'équiper, autant partir bien bourrin de temps en temps.

Ça m'a permis de finir la dernière quête du Punisher de dépenser sans compter (15PMC au SVDS c'est chiant et très coûteux à faire, surtout qu'il ne reviens pas tout le temps ce satané fusil). J'ai enfin le push 4 par 2 \o/, me reste plus qu'à monter la force à 3.

----------


## Meathook

> La thune sert à s'équiper, autant partir bien bourrin de temps en temps.
> 
> Ça m'a permis de finir la dernière quête du Punisher de dépenser sans compter (15PMC au SVDS c'est chiant et très coûteux à faire, surtout qu'il ne reviens pas tout le temps ce satané fusil). J'ai enfin le push 4 par 2 \o/, me reste plus qu'à monter la force à 3.


force à 3 c'est bon depuis hier, j'en ai chier!
Des runs a poils, uniquement 12 grenades! j'ai fais ça sur littoral, 8 fois sur 10 je partais avec 200/300K dans mon poutch (la station service, le phare et la maison avec la bm), je gardais la dernière grenade pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

Je pars en run avec deux porte documents blindés de notice technique (8kg par porte document, merci Eric Pape pour l'astuce  ::): ) plus quelques grenades en poche. Histoire je vraiment jouer en essayant de faire monter ma force.

----------


## Duv37

Merci à ces messieurs de me remplir les poches. Petite partie sur Shoreline pour me balader et fouiller le cottage. Au final je me suis baladé mais par contre je ne me suis pas aventuré au cottage  ::):

----------


## ERIC PAPE

J'avais dit que la M1A ça fait le café.  :Cigare:

----------


## Meathook

> J'avais dit que la M1A ça fait le café.


Testé et approuvé, stock c'est un Adar qui envoi des enclumes!

----------


## Nostiss

J'ai tenté une partie tout à l'heure vite fait mais impossible de trouver des parties, à plus de 10 min à chaque fois.... 

J'aurai du temps ce week end si vous voulez

----------


## Duv37

> J'avais dit que la M1A ça fait le café.


J'avais jamais dit le contraire. L'arme et ton build est très "Noob Friendly", comme tous les gros calibres dans ce jeu en fait. Les PGM sont très forts avec leurs armes de l'espace, M4 full mod, AK74 de l'apocalypse (pour le coup je peux en parler, vu que c'est ce que je sors quand je vous avec les canards) mais eux ils mettent des têtes. Du coup ils voient pas trop de différence entre un Hunter et une AK74 par exemple. Pour un joueur comme moi, qui n'a pas un super aiming et qui en plus stress très rapidement sur une action de feu il y a un gros écart entre les deux, le one tap. 

Là où je vais vider un chargeur de 60 d'AK74 parce que j'en met la moitié à côté et que l'autre moitié ne suffit pas à tomber le type (répartition sur le corps), je n'ai besoin que d'un seul tir sur une cible non protégée. Si le joueur est protégé, rien que la M80 permet "d'ignorer" plus ou moins la protection, vu qu'elle perce de base de la classe 4. Donc une visée centre masse suffit largement, c'est déjà une grosse facilitée. 


J'encourage les gens qui débutent à se tourner vers du Mosin / Hunter / M1A / FAL 
Les armes sont plus chères, certes mais vous allez vous rattraper au niveau de la munition. Je pars en général avec 3 chargeurs de 10 coups sur mon Hunter et un stack de 40 dans la pouch. Soit 140$ de munitions (14 000 roubles environ). Sur mon AK74, j'utilise en général de la BT à 200 roubles/munition. J'emporte un chargeur de 60 coups sur l'arme, éventuellement un deuxième 60 coups (j'ai du stock en ce moment), un chargeur backup de 30 coups et un stack de 60 cartouches dans la pouch. Soit au total entre 180 et 210 cartouches, 36 000 à 42 000 roubles de munitions.
Munition moins chère à partie équivalente, qui fait tomber une cible plus facilement, que demande le peuple ?

Pour en revenir à ton build Eric, c'est énorme comment la x4 ça change la vie. On peut spotter plus loin, prendre des shoots tranquillement et de façon tellement plus précise (d'où les HS sur les scavs). Après sur la partie je m'en tire avec beaucoup de chance. Le premier me tombe dessus, il est sur une des petites collines pas très loin de l'arche de la station radar. On se voit en même temps. Il foire son 1er chargeur, je galère à switcher sur le red dot et j'arrive pas à le viser. Je balance une grenade et je n'ai jamais attendu aussi fort pour qu'elle pète. Il avait déjà rechargé son VSS et je pense qu'il n'aurai fait qu'une bouchée de moi... mais il n'avait pas entendu ma RGD lui tomber dans les pieds  :B): 

Le deuxième, c'est un coup de chance aussi. J'étais en train de faire mumuse avec la lunette et le red dot, posé dans un buisson pour voir un peu comment c'était au resort, en bordure de map. Et là le mec me passe à 15m en faisant le  tour d'un rocher, sans me voir. J'ai commencé à l'allumer, il ne savait pas d'où ça venait et cherchait dans tous les sens. Après il s'est caché dans un buisson et moi j'ai vidé le chargeur dessus. Là encore je note ma perte de sang froid. J'aurai pu la jouer propre et lui caler un HS et je transforme ça en boucherie. J'ai juste eu la chance de le voir avant et qu'il ne comprenne pas d'où venaient les tirs. 
Il avait un Hunter et l'AK105, il aurai pu me découper en deux, surtout qu'il avait un chargeur de 60 sur l'AK...



Il y a encore un patch sorti pour résoudre les soucis de parties qui ne se lancent pas.

----------


## Wedgge

Il y en a ici qui jouent à la ak-74N ? J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont troqué le damage des balles (bs/igolnik) contre toute la pen, du coup on se retrouve a full auto un mec qui est toujours en vie après de multiples tirs au but. Comparé a d'autres calibres genre as val/ar-15 j'ai l'impression d'être nettement désavantagé, sans compter le recul plus important et la vitesse d'ads beaucoup plus lente  :tired:

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont augmenté la manière de gagner de la force, en 3 raids, j'ai pris 7 points (sur 30) de force, en étant à 50kg durant toute la durée du raid.

----------


## Aza

> 95% des cas d'utilisation de la VOiP dans n'importe quel jeu vidéo, quoi.
> Non mais moi aussi, j'aimerais bien de la VOiP où les gens l'utilisent de manière sérieuse, voire carrément RP. Mais à un moment donné, un fantasme reste un fantasme.


Oui mais sauf que là, les ennemies pourraient entendre aussi, donc ça pourrait te faire tuer tu vois ? 
Alors que dans les autres jeux en général, quand tu parles à tes mates y'a que eux qui t'entendent donc tu peux les spammer sans risque ^^
anyway, même s'ils l'implante, personne ne l'utilisera à part quelques personnes qui joueront RP, étant donné que ce sera plus avantageux d'être sur Discord directement (car aucune interférence). 
Bref on verra bien ce qu'ils feront.

----------


## MxPx

Clairement, moi le vocal ingame, ca sera off et go discord.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

De toute façon Nikita a dit qu'il en voulait pas dans son jeu à plusieurs reprises.

Nikita a dit "game no fun".

----------


## Nostiss



----------


## twan

Bon weekend !

----------


## Gebeka

> La VOIP c'est la pire idée du jeu. C'est le truc parfait pour troller ou pour balancer des sons d'environnement pour bait. Merci mais non merci.
> A la limite, si vous voulez une option pour les squads, il faut implémenter un truc façon Task Force Arrowhead Radio ou ACRE.


Dans les shooter un peu sérieux c'est pas trop le cas (genre Squad) parce que la voix porte pas loin et que tu as un peu autre chose à foutre que de spammer.

----------


## Duv37

Je reprends le boulot le 11... Adieu Tarkov, le WIPE et mon UC avec ma 1080Ti...
Je resterai sur le topic quand même, histoire de me tenir informer et je reviendrai peut être cet été, suivant l'avancement de ma formation. J'étais sensé terminer le 10 Juillet mais ça c'était il y a 2 mois.

Du coup si le soir il y a des canards pour que je liquide mon stuff, je suis dispo.

----------


## Le Doyen

> 95% des cas d'utilisation de la VOiP dans n'importe quel jeu vidéo, quoi.
> Non mais moi aussi, j'aimerais bien de la VOiP où les gens l'utilisent de manière sérieuse, voire carrément RP. Mais à un moment donné, un fantasme reste un fantasme.


Carrément, n'oublions les éléphants qui barrissent, l'allemand qui hurle, l'orientale, le polonais, mais parfois bien gentil hein, qui veulent te parler gentiment, et comme tu piges pas te fileront une balle dans le front, l'enfant qui pleure, la femme qui fait la vaisselle, le fameux micro cathédrale le micro craquant qui te défonce, ou celui qui siffle, une musique de merde, le retour de son, et parfois une chévre...

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

T'abuse un peu Le Doyen.
Juste un petit peu.

Et si c'est le cas ?
Ca sera du stuff gratuit juste pour moi.
Et les bruits de vaisselle ca fait du bruit, les bruits faut pas en faire sur tarkov.

----------


## Le Doyen

Un peu oui, mais pas beaucoup  ::rolleyes:: 

Ce spot de bôtard !  ::o:

----------


## MxPx

Moi je me suis trouvé un bon spot rigolo en scav, c'est le toi des tanks dans les bunker sur base mili ^^. Personne pense a regarder. Les gars rentre et tu peux ajuster les tetes tranquille dès qu'il loot un truc.

----------


## DrGurdil

> Moi je veux pouvoir balancer la chevauchée des Walkyries en jeu pour flinguer des cons


Le mec il veut mettre la chevauchée des valkiries pour se suicider  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Clairement, moi le vocal ingame, ca sera off et go discord.


Du coup si y'a un système in-game qui fait que si on veut parler avec sa squad on peut être entendu par les ennemis, les gens qui utiliseront discord/mumble ça sera un peu l'équivalent de ceux qui utilisent les filtres nVidia non ?
Du coup est-ce qu'on va voir les mêmes pleureuses qui se plaignaient des filtres utiliser uniquement la VoIP et chier sur ceux qui utilisent une solution tierce et dire qu'ils devraient être ban ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> J'ai finalement craqué après avoir regardé des vidéos sur youtube, en cours de téléchargement, vite


Ce jeu est excellent tu vas voir, tu vas te régaler  :;):  

N'hésite à venir ici poser des questions ou aller sur le chan Discord de Canard PC, il y a une section réservée à EfT,

----------


## Le Doyen

> J'ai finalement craqué après avoir regardé des vidéos sur youtube, en cours de téléchargement, vite


Aprés, je te dirai que ce n'est pas vraiment le moment pour débuter et en profiter, la fin du wype arrivant, tout le monde sort le matos et ne compte plus ses roubles, mais au moins tu commenceras un nouveau wype avec une approche du jeu. Te décourage pas, tu vas te faire découper  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

Merde, un nouveau joueur et il est banni !  ::'(:

----------


## MxPx

a la différence que les filtres nvidia, faut déjà une carte nvidia.  Donc si tu joue sur amd, tu étais désavantagé.

Discord, ou tout autre service voip, tout le monde y a accès.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ce qui est de commencer maintenant, ça permet de commencer a apprendre a jouer et d'apprendre les cartes, comme ça une fois le wipe passé, tu sais ou aller.

Mais en ce moment, c'est vrai que ça découpe ça maman. 

Le prix du stuff hight-end  ::ninja::

----------


## DrGurdil

> a la différence que les filtres nvidia, faut déjà une carte nvidia.  Donc si tu joue sur amd, tu étais désavantagé.
> 
> Discord, ou tout autre service voip, tout le monde y a accès.


De la même manière que si tu joues pas sur un écran 240Hz avec la config qui va avec tu vas être désavantagé par rapport à celui qui atteint péniblement les 30fps  ::ninja:: 
Mais il me semble que les cartes AMD disposent d'une fonctionnalité équivalente (qui elle est toujours accessible en plus)

----------


## Duv37

C'est le moment d'apprendre à looter propre sur Shoreline. 
Là j'ai fait une partie à 1 million, sans prendre de risques. Le seul truc indispensable c'est au moins un Trizip pour bien looter.

Je sors deux poudres rouge, une cordura, un Fcond, une bouteille de propane, un paquet de sucre, 3/4 boulons et écrous, une ration, etc... Pas du stuff de l'espace, juste ce que j'ai trouvé d'intéressant sur le chemin en faisant pas mal de caches (je les ai pas toutes faites en plus). 945k juste sur le Flea  ::): 
Plus les 2/3 bricoles que j'ai piqué aux scavs, j'arrive à 1M. Et encore, c'est avec les cours actuels. Sachant qu'avec le nouveau Flea et l'obligation de sortir les trucs en raid, que les gens vont tous monter le hideout en même temps, tenter le barter RR, je pense que les prix seront bien plus haut.
Je voulais prendre un screen mais ça n'a pas fonctionné ou j'ai oublié. 

Sinon grosse déconvenue après avoir fait quelques tests sur les LPVO. Le x1 n'est pas un vrai x1 dessus, c'est naze. Du coup je laisse tomber les Elcan, Tac30 / Vudu pour repasser sur du x4 fixe + red dot. 

Je passerai ce soir sur le discord, vers 21h, pour sortir un peu de stuff. Si il y a des gens partants pour se faire des parties JVN/gros stuff ça peut être sympa.

----------


## sparouw

> De la même manière que si tu joues pas sur un écran 240Hz avec la config qui va avec tu vas être désavantagé par rapport à celui qui atteint péniblement les 30fps 
> Mais il me semble que les cartes AMD disposent d'une fonctionnalité équivalente (qui elle est toujours accessible en plus)


Non, les filtres c'est clairement de la triché. Tu vois ce que tu n'est pas sensé voir. Je vois même pas comment ça peut faire débat...

----------


## DrGurdil

Ça ne fait pas débat. J'essaie simplement de faire remarquer l'ironie de la situation pour ceux qui disaient comme toi de les entendre dire "ah non je reste sur Mumble" alors que du coup ça leur donnera un gros avantage puisqu'ils pourront communiquer entre eux sans être entendus par les ennemis. Bref un avantage du même genre que "voir ce que tu n'es pas censé voir".

----------


## sparouw

Bha non, c'est pas le sens de mon propos.

Je dis que c'est un mauvais plan car ingérable. Les insultes et propos racistes peuvent fuser sans que rien ne soit fait. Évidement que ça apporterait un petit plus réaliste, mais toute personne qui a déjà joué sur des jeux en multi sait que ça part systématiquement en couilles...

----------


## Le Doyen

> Ça ne fait pas débat. J'essaie simplement de faire remarquer l'ironie de la situation pour ceux qui disaient comme toi de les entendre dire "ah non je reste sur Mumble" alors que du coup ça leur donnera un gros avantage puisqu'ils pourront communiquer entre eux sans être entendus par les ennemis. Bref un avantage du même genre que "voir ce que tu n'es pas censé voir".


Ouep, c'est bien pour ca que la VoiP dans EfT est une blague.

----------


## Filouf

> Ouep, c'est bien pour ca que la VoiP dans EfT est une blague.


A la limite juste en mode scav ça peut être intéressant si les autres scav joueurs voient l’intérêt de se grouper entre eux pour fumer du pmc.

----------


## Charmide

VOIP mais avec filtrage automatique à base de machine learning pour ne garder que les insultes en russe

----------


## Duv37

Hier soir on a fait 2 bonnes parties avec Prolapsus sur Shoreline. Chasse au PMC esseulé avec de la thermique. Franchement c'est bien pété comme optique. 
Je remet le couvert ce soir.

----------


## Zouuu

> Hier soir on a fait 2 bonnes parties avec Prolapsus sur Shoreline. Chasse au PMC esseulé avec de la thermique. Franchement c'est bien pété comme optique. 
> Je remet le couvert ce soir.


j'essaye de venir, j'ai une M1A thermique qui attend que ça.

----------


## maxouel

> Hier soir on a fait 2 bonnes parties avec Prolapsus sur Shoreline. Chasse au PMC esseulé avec de la thermique. Franchement c'est bien pété comme optique. 
> Je remet le couvert ce soir.


C'était très sympa! Je devrai être là.

----------


## Le Doyen

> A la limite juste en mode scav ça peut être intéressant si les autres scav joueurs voient l’intérêt de se grouper entre eux pour fumer du pmc.


Yep, Scav, Usec ou Bear, une fois accepté dans le lobby, ( recherche de groupe ) le VoiP serait sympa pour faire du pick-Up, MAIS à moins de réaliser une punition toute simple :
-> Si je tue un de mes coéquipiers, je ne peut plus sortir de la map, mes extracts s'annulent, c'est justifiable : j'ai trahi ma faction !
Parceque faut pas réver une fois qu'il y aura du loot, et que tu chercheras, 90% des joueurs "coop" te mettront une balle entre les deux oreilles.
Du coup le Voip pourrai prendre du sens, et les émotes qui sont aujourd’hui inutiles pour empêcher d'être entendu deviendrait par la même occasion un élément de gameplay.

----------


## Duv37

J'ai fait qu'une partie vu que j'étais seul et que demain j'ai un test de sport. J'ai pas croisé un joueur mais j'ai cassé ma demi douzaine de scavs. 
J'en ai profité pour me faire la station électrique même si le scav sniper n'était plus là, j'ai bien fait vu que je ressors une Reap IR, toujours 400 000 roubles d'économie. 



Hier la scav box m'a ramené la carte de la safe room d'Interchange sur un run à 70k. 930k de bénéf sans rien faire  :^_^:

----------


## Vitalferox

Salut les canards , vous acceptez un inconnu level 44 qui a perdu ses acolytes de jeux suite à l'annonce du wipe qui arrive ? 
J'ai stocké trop d'armes et de reap-ir pour les laisser disparaître avec le wipe, et j'ai encore quelques quêtes bien chiante que j'aimerais finir. 
Je joue énormément en solo mais on a passé pas mal d'heures en trio , donc je ne devrais pas faire trop de TK , normalement...  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Bon wipe a tous 
> 
> Perso je passe mon tour, au douzieme wipe, ca commence a gonfler. Je reviendrais quand ils auront arretés leurs conneries de saisons déguisées.


En même temps sa fait 12 wipes que tu postes ce message sur le topic  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Sorkar

C'est vrai, et j'y retourne quand meme.

A dans 3 mois pour le 13 eme  ::P:

----------


## Le Doyen

> L'early/mid, c'est vraiment la phase du jeu que je préfère.


Idem, pour une raison évidente, le jeu est forcément mieux balançé à ce moment, tout le monde traine plus ou moins avec le même stuff, les fights sont équitables, et il y a parfois une vrai surprise, le vrai gros lot  :;):  c'est bien plus excitant  :;): 

@ Raoul, une Alpha sort milieu juin, si t'as pas matté la vidéo de Torrus je t'invite à t’asseoir avec une ou deux p'tites biéres : 

  le jeu pour 35 boules, ou 2 clés pour 55e00 avec les frais. Il y a des chances pour que ce soit énorme !!!

----------


## Ephez

C'est bon la maj est up mais les serveurs sont pas super rapide ! 5 minutes pour choisir entre Bear et Usec....

----------


## Meathook

> Idem, pour une raison évidente, le jeu est forcément mieux balançé à ce moment, tout le monde traine plus ou moins avec le même stuff, les fights sont équitables, et il y a parfois une vrai surprise, le vrai gros lot  c'est bien plus excitant 
> 
> @ Raoul, une Alpha sort milieu juin, si t'as pas matté la vidéo de Torrus je t'invite à t’asseoir avec une ou deux p'tites biéres : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz8dT9fIvPQ  le jeu pour 35 boules, ou 2 clés pour 55e00 avec les frais. Il y a des chances pour que ce soit énorme !!!


Je valide, j'attends devant ma boite mail depuis deux ans!

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Idem, pour une raison évidente, le jeu est forcément mieux balançé à ce moment, tout le monde traine plus ou moins avec le même stuff, les fights sont équitables, et il y a parfois une vrai surprise, le vrai gros lot  c'est bien plus excitant 
> 
> @ Raoul, une Alpha sort milieu juin, si t'as pas matté la vidéo de Torrus je t'invite à t’asseoir avec une ou deux p'tites biéres : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz8dT9fIvPQ  le jeu pour 35 boules, ou 2 clés pour 55e00 avec les frais. Il y a des chances pour que ce soit énorme !!!


Ya je viens de voir !!! Il sera mien !!

----------


## Nostiss

J'essai de me connecter ce soir avec un pc pourri et un WiFi naze d'un hôtel

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Idem, pour une raison évidente, le jeu est forcément mieux balançé à ce moment, tout le monde traine plus ou moins avec le même stuff, les fights sont équitables, et il y a parfois une vrai surprise, le vrai gros lot  c'est bien plus excitant 
> 
> @ Raoul, une Alpha sort milieu juin, si t'as pas matté la vidéo de Torrus je t'invite à t’asseoir avec une ou deux p'tites biéres : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz8dT9fIvPQ  le jeu pour 35 boules, ou 2 clés pour 55e00 avec les frais. Il y a des chances pour que ce soit énorme !!!


Mais du coup il te reste une clé ??

----------


## DrGurdil

> @ Raoul, une Alpha sort milieu juin, si t'as pas matté la vidéo de Torrus je t'invite à t’asseoir avec une ou deux p'tites biéres : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz8dT9fIvPQ  le jeu pour 35 boules, ou 2 clés pour 55e00 avec les frais. Il y a des chances pour que ce soit énorme !!!


C'est beau, ça ressemble à Project Zomboid mais en FPS

----------


## Raoulospoko

> C'est bon la maj est up mais les serveurs sont pas super rapide ! 5 minutes pour choisir entre Bear et Usec....


Patch day, no play...

Faut attendre le fix et ça ira mieux avec le fix du fix...
Logique quoi ::P:

----------


## Kamicaz

Bon elle est où ma 10 ème montre en or ?

----------


## Le Doyen

> Mais du coup il te reste une clé ??


Haha, non, j'ai acheté le pack avec un collégue, mais tu pourrais trouver sans peine un canard ou un contact que ça intéresserait.
Project Zomboid, je n'y ai que trés peu touché, mais oui la comparaison revient souvent.

----------


## Silver

Le jeu est maintenant accessible, du moins les menus. À noter que le compteur de temps passé sur le jeu depuis le dernier wipe n'a pas été remis à zéro. Nostiss risque d'atteindre les 2 000 heures d'ici le prochain.  ::P: 

Pensez à vous connecter à votre profil sur le site du jeu pour réclamer le cadeau de Noël 2019, il n'est pas négligeable :



Et pour rappel, le Marché n'est maintenant accessible qu'au niveau 10. Je propose donc qu'on s'organise pour faire des échanges pour s'entraider à progresser dans les quêtes et la planque.  :;): 

PS : Je note pour Dead Matter, qui me tente bien. Et puis, un jeu qui se passe au Canada, il faut évidemment le soutenir !

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Je suppose que ledit cadeau n'est accessible qu'à ceux qu iavaient un compte à ce moment-là ...

----------


## Meathook

Bien joué pour le cadeau, je n'y avais pas pensé !

----------


## Silver

> Je suppose que ledit cadeau n'est accessible qu'à ceux qu iavaient un compte à ce moment-là ...


Il y a peu de chances, mais essaie toujours. Dans le launcher, il faut cliquer sur la flèche tout en haut à droite et sélectionner "Website profile". Une fois sur le site d'EFT, tu devrais vori "Additional ingame equipment" avec la possibilité de réclamer le pack. Sinon, il te faudra attendre Noël de cette année.  ::): 

Edit : le jeu est remonté à 120 000 spectateurs sur Twitch, contre 25 000 dans ces dernières semaines.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Bon ok je suis complétement à l'ouest.
En ayant eu vent de la maj je me suis jeté sur le jeu tel un mort de faim, et je constate avec stupeur que la nouvelle map n'est pas jouable.

Je pensais qua ça allait être comme la 0.12, wipe + map.
Il n'y a pas de date pour la map ?

Par contre l'ajout du steam audio est très appréciable.

----------


## Nostiss

Suis là d'ici un petit quart d'heure

----------


## Noir le Lotus

> Il y a peu de chances, mais essaie toujours. Dans le launcher, il faut cliquer sur la flèche tout en haut à droite et sélectionner "Website profile". Une fois sur le site d'EFT, tu devrais vori "Additional ingame equipment" avec la possibilité de réclamer le pack. Sinon, il te faudra attendre Noël de cette année. 
> 
> Edit : le jeu est remonté à 120 000 spectateurs sur Twitch, contre 25 000 dans ces dernières semaines.


Non, je n'ai pas de lien "Additional ingame equipment". Mais je ne m'y attendais pas trop j'avoue.

Question : c'est quoi les sherpas ?

----------


## Nostiss

Des joueurs volontaires auprès de l'équipe de Tarkov pour aider les joueurs

Ils ont un icone vert dans le lobby

----------


## Silver

On vient de faire 3 parties entre canards, 2 en PMC, 1 en scav : 100% de survie et 0 TK ! Ça faisait quelques mois que je n'avais pas joué mais c'est comme le vélo, ça ne s'oublie pas.  :B): 

C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de nouvelle carte ou même l'extension des douanes. Mais l'option pour le son binaural avec Steam Audio est très sympa. Les sons des armes ont l'air beaucoup plus facile à repérer dans l'espace, et on différencie encore plus les sons à l'extérieur et l'intérieur. Je trouve par contre que les tirs effectués proches de nous sonnent un peu trop lointains, et peut-être avec un peu trop de reverb. À part ça, pensez à activer cette option si vous voulez l'essayer, parce qu'elle ne l'est pas par défaut.

----------


## Clydopathe

Bon, le wipe est là, je pense revenir faire des parties avec vous  ::): .

----------


## Nostiss

Bon je viens de tenter quelques parties avant de partir bosser.

en vrac, steam audio est sympa:

-déjà des campeurs aux extracts de Interchange...  :tired: 
-buté mon premier joueur de bon matin et pleins de scav  :Cigare: 
- je dois trouver cette putain de montre  :ouaiouai: 
- vivement que je débloque l'établi

A ce soir après 21h

Et @silver tu te trompe, je ne suis qu'à 1026H, pas 2000  ::siffle::

----------


## Noir le Lotus

> On vient de faire 3 parties entre canards, 2 en PMC, 1 en scav : 100% de survie et 0 TK ! Ça faisait quelques mois que je n'avais pas joué mais c'est comme le vélo, ça ne s'oublie pas. 
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de nouvelle carte ou même l'extension des douanes. Mais l'option pour le son binaural avec Steam Audio est très sympa. Les sons des armes ont l'air beaucoup plus facile à repérer dans l'espace, et on différencie encore plus les sons à l'extérieur et l'intérieur. Je trouve par contre que les tirs effectués proches de nous sonnent un peu trop lointains, et peut-être avec un peu trop de reverb. À part ça, pensez à activer cette option si vous voulez l'essayer, parce qu'elle ne l'est pas par défaut.


Vous vous retrouvez où en général ? Mumble ou Discord ? 

Si vous acceptez un gros noob, j'essaierai bien de me joindre à vous ce soir.

----------


## Clydopathe

Le discord des Canards en première page du topic  ::): .

----------


## Nostiss

> Vous vous retrouvez où en général ? Mumble ou Discord ? 
> 
> Si vous acceptez un gros noob, j'essaierai bien de me joindre à vous ce soir.


Tu seras le bienvenu, comme tous  :;):

----------


## MxPx

C'est fun les sorties scav, t'es souvent mieux stuff que beaucoup de pmc ^^.

----------


## Max Pictave

Question bête et surement déjà poser, reposer, rereposer : Il n'est disponible que sur leur site ? Ou bien ils sont en train d'essayer de se mettre sur Steam/Gog/Randomplatform ? Car il me botte vraiment, mais le fait de le trouver sur aucune plateforme me bloque un peu..

----------


## Charmide

Ils ont déclaré qu'ils le mettraient sur steam il y a un moment je crois, je sais pas si ils ont contredit mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils soient pressés de filer 30% de leur pognon à Gabe surtout vu comment ils ont pas trop de problème pour attirer les joueurs

----------


## Nostiss

> C'est fun les sorties scav, t'es souvent mieux stuff que beaucoup de pmc ^^.


Tu radote tu as écris la même chose sur HFR  ::):  

Disons que mon scav me permet de récupérer du matos pour ma planque et le pmc pour tuer des gens et faire les quêtes

----------


## Bobby-du-desert

> Si c'est en SCAV, tu peux sortir de suite, y a pas de timer....


Si si, parfois j'ai des run-through en scav sur Factory, si je sors avant la moitié du raid (j'imagine que ça n'arrive pas sur les autres maps, mais en théorie c'est possible).

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Perso j'ai fait un raid hier sur Shoreline où j'ai spawn avec CMS et Gaz Analizer, j'ai rushé la sortie et ils ont bien le tag FiR alors que mon raid a duré moins de 7 minutes.

----------


## Bobby-du-desert

C'est parce que le compteur FiR démarre au moment du spawn des PMC, pas des scavs!

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Dites les canards, j'ai une petite question : il y a qq temps quelqu'un avait partagé une image qui indiquait précisément les items qui étaient nécessaires pour les quêtes des marchands. 

Est-ce que la même chose existe pour les items afin d'upgrader la planque ?

----------


## Le Doyen

Pour toi :



et ( avec filtre d'objets à looter en raid ):



Et le wiki  :;):  :

https://escapefromtarkov-fr.gamepedi...om_Tarkov_Wiki

----------


## Noir le Lotus

C'est cool !! Merci bcp !

Du coup c'est bien ce que je pensais, il m'en manque plein mais je vois désormais ceux que j'ai en trop !!

----------


## Le Doyen

> C'est cool !! Merci bcp !
> 
> Du coup c'est bien ce que je pensais, il m'en manque plein mais je vois désormais ceux que j'ai en trop !!


Attention, il y aussi les échanges  :;):  mais bon faut pas trop s'encombrer non plus, je vient de faire un tri, ça m'a prit une heure, j'ai gagné un million, donc parfois ...

----------


## Kamicaz

4 ème épisodes de Raid qui sort demain. J'ai hâte.

----------


## Le Doyen

> 4 ème épisodes de Raid qui sort demain. J'ai hâte.


C'est vrai qu'ils sont classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Nostiss

Plus personne sur le chan de CPC ?

----------


## Duv37

> Plus personne sur le chan de CPC ?


Je rentre chez moi le weekend prochain, du coup je pourrai jouer Samedi soir.
Plus que 3 semaines avant que je reprenne  ::):

----------


## Delmiant

Salut les canards ! 

Alors c'est toujours actifs sur Tarkov par ici ?

Dites petite question, vous jouez sur les serveurs FR de votre coté ou pas, on de gros soucis par chez nous ça fait 2 à 3 semaines que ça dur, c'est la cata ! Je sais pas si vous avez des serveurs ou ça tourne pas trop mal, j'ai entendu dire que sur Madrid c'est correcte.

https://www.twitch.tv/delmiant/clip/...nRadishDBstyle

Je vous met un clip, mais en gros c'est comme ça les 10 premières minutes de raid en ce moment !

----------


## Le Doyen

> Salut les canards ! 
> 
> Alors c'est toujours actifs sur Tarkov par ici ?
> 
> Dites petite question, vous jouez sur les serveurs FR de votre coté ou pas, on de gros soucis par chez nous ça fait 2 à 3 semaines que ça dur, c'est la cata ! Je sais pas si vous avez des serveurs ou ça tourne pas trop mal, j'ai entendu dire que sur Madrid c'est correcte.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/delmiant/clip/...nRadishDBstyle
> 
> Je vous met un clip, mais en gros c'est comme ça les 10 premières minutes de raid en ce moment !



De gros soucis sur Base militaire, aprés ca se passe pas trop mal. Majorité de serveurs Eu, quelques russes, Turquie et Usa pour ma part, choisi en fonction du ping.

----------


## Nostiss

Ouais en début de partie, mais après c'est gérable

Perso suis en automatique sur les serveurs

----------


## Duv37

Au final je n'ai pas eu le temps de jouer du week-end :/

----------


## Delmiant

Ben c'est toujours variable en ce moment, par contre ça fait 3, 4 parties ou on spawn en retard, ça tire déjà dans l'ultra, on a à peine commencé la partie. On prend 1 à 2 minutes de retard systématiquement.

Comment va Le Doyen ?? Ca fait un bail !

Les gars je vois que vous avez du mal à vous retrouver assez nombreux en relisant le sujet un peut plus haut, je vous met le liens de notre discord pour les +25 ans : https://discord.gg/BRNyUSk

Si vous voulez passer je vous met un extrait de nos "règles" ou plutôt consignes.

_COMPORTEMENT EN RAID : 

- Ne vous précipitez pas sur le loot veillez toujours à avoir une cover, chacun son loot, si vous avez fait le kill vous avez la priorité, même si vous voulez looter pour l’xp vous devrez passer après, question de principe. 
(Cas particulier pour les missions où on doit tuer des Scavs, si vos équipiers vous laisse les kills, laissez leurs du loot)

- Annoncez quand vous faites une action qui vous fait quitter le peloton, contournement, push, ou actions particulières (soins, gestion des munitions …)

- On tient au courant celui qui ferme la marche lorsqu’on reprend le mouvement.

- Lorsqu’un allié meurt, on met son stuff de côté pour qu’il récupère les assurances, cependant si vous mourrez n’inondez pas le vocal avec des demandes, le temps que la situation se calme. Pour les survivants ne vous préoccupez pas du stuff de votre équipier le temps que vous n’avez pas temporisé un minimum afin de s’assurer que tout est calme. 

_

Si vous avez peur de rejoindre des pick up sur le discord officiel, passer nous dire bonjour, on est tjs 2 ou 3 à jouer en période estivale, mais ça reprendre de plus belle en septembre !

N'hésite pas à repasser un de ces quatre Doyen si tu nous vois connecté !

----------


## Le Doyen

Ça roule et toi ? beh je joue quasi solo, quoique depuis peu, parfois en groupe sympatoche nouvellement trouvé en attendant la sortie de Dead Matter  :;): 
M'en veut pas hein, mais bon, il y a un cancer dans ton groupe, peut être qu'il est partit de lui même, mais je ne supporte pas qu'un mec ne supporte pas sa défaite et cherche systématiquement à trouver  une erreur de l'autre, sans prendre un instant à se remettre en question. Et les brouettes je ne parle pas avec, je les pousse.

Il y en a partout hein, même ici  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais ce sera avec plaisir !

----------


## Haiden

Pour ma part je joue, mais actuellement le jeu est flingué à mon sens.

Les stats balles / armures ca a besoin d'être revu et équilibré.

Ca et d'autres choses, mais surtout ca.

Actuellement, objectivement, hormis tir dans le visage en fait c'est un pay to win. Avec l'argent du jeu certes, mais néanmoins c'est ca.
Alors bon ca m'pose pas trop de problème sur le "win" ou pas. Mais ca rend les affrontements vraiment ultra aléatoires, mais pas dans le bon sens du terme.

----------


## Nostiss

> Ben c'est toujours variable en ce moment, par contre ça fait 3, 4 parties ou on spawn en retard, ça tire déjà dans l'ultra, on a à peine commencé la partie. On prend 1 à 2 minutes de retard systématiquement.
> 
> Comment va Le Doyen ?? Ca fait un bail !
> 
> Les gars je vois que vous avez du mal à vous retrouver assez nombreux en relisant le sujet un peut plus haut, je vous met le liens de notre discord pour les +25 ans : https://discord.gg/BRNyUSk
> 
> Si vous voulez passer je vous met un extrait de nos "règles" ou plutôt consignes.
> 
> _COMPORTEMENT EN RAID : 
> ...


Tiens je passerai voir à l'occasion 

@Doyen, hélas des cancers il y en a partout.... Sur tous les discords que j'ai tester ( à part un en fait  )
C'est simple, si tu veux jouer avec des gens cool et tranquille, tu observes, test et jouent avec eux seulement.

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est pour ça que Mumble c'est le bien ::trollface::

----------


## Delmiant

Tout à fait d'accord Nostiss !

J'ai mis en place des chan à 2 ou 3 limité, si tu vous voulez vous êtes les bienvenus ! Moi perso ça me pose aucun problème de dire à un gars que je ne veux pas jouer avec question de personnalité, il y en à même que j'apprécie en tant que personne mais au niveau gameplay je ne joue pas avec eux parce qu'il rush trop et tout ça, on est adulte entre les enfants les corvées ... il faut pas se gêner et jouer avec ceux qu'on apprécie le peut de temps qu'on à pour jouer ! Si tu passe à l'occaz Doyen n'hésite pas on se met dans un chan à 2 ou 3  ::): 

@Haiden, c'était le bon coté du mosin, pas cher et toujours efficace, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il l'on nerfé, ou alors c'est les armures Slick niveau 6 plus facile d'accès qui rendent la tache difficile. Je pense que lorsque le lab sera plus difficile d'accès ça rendra le jeu déjà plus équilibré.

----------


## Le Doyen

Oki Delmiant  :;): 

Pour les problémes d'armures, de balles toussa toussa, c'est le probléme d'Escape From Tarkov, et ce sera éternel tant qu'il n'y aura pas un "matchmaking" selon le niveau, ou selon le total en argent de l'équipement porté, enfin un truc tout bête pourrait faire le café les joueurs de 0 à 15 , de 16 à 25 , de 26 à ... rassemblé. 
C'est bien pour ca que les débuts de Wype sont un vrai plaisir, les duels sont équilibrés, le brain et le skill font la différence. Si t'es pas équipé d'une M4 avec des pitains de balles avec une armure 6, à cet instant, il est interdit de faire le mariole !
Enfin les armures de niv 5 sont déja presque useless en confrontation rapproché, mais parce qu’il y a toujours un mais, il est prévu logiquement de mettre des zones irradiées dans les maps, ce qui pourrait donner des zones à petit  et haut level, mais je n'y croit pas trop because la soif de sang ^^

----------


## Nostiss

Le mosin a été nerfé oui, la faute au streamers qui se plaignaient de se faire one / two shots par une arme bon marché alors qu'eux sont en classe 5/ 6 ( _ouin ouin on se fait tuer par des noobs en arme de la seconde guerre mondiale alors que moi je suis fringué comme un Terminator , que vont dire mes abonnés/ pigeons..._ ::siffle:: ) 

Rien de le prix de la bastos LPS Gzh à augmenté. 

Pour le matchmarking, de toute façon Nikita a dit que le jeu resterait hardcore, donc à mon avis il n'y aura pas trop de changement de ce coté ci....
Maintenant je veux la 12.7  ::trollface::

----------


## Le Doyen

Bah oué, mais nan ! ce n'est pas HardCore pour un  level 20-30-40 de buter un level 5.

----------


## JeP

> Bah oué, mais nan ! ce n'est pas HardCore pour un  level 20-30-40 de buter un level 5.


Ouais je comprends pas vers quoi ils équilibrent en ce moment... ils augmentent les dégâts d'armes qui étaient moins utilisées, tout ce que ça fait c'est réduire le TTK... perso bon, je ne suis que niveau 12 certes, mais il n'y a guère que les SCAVS qui ne me one shotent pas, et ça c'était le cas déjà genre un mois après le wipe. J'ai l'impression qu'ils équilibrent en fonction des streameurs, comprendre, des gens qui jouent au moins 8h/jour 50h/semaines, et du coup les trucs à débloquer quand on se fait max 8h/semaine, ça devient une véritable plaie. A la limite, que gagner des niveaux ou faire des missions me prenne plus de temps, ça me va... mais du coup chaque jour je perd du terrain sur des gens qui remplissent leur stash à blinde et peuvent sortir avec du matos que j'aurais du bol d'économiser une fois par mois.

Du coup, le jeu est équilibré, étiré pour ces gros joueurs, mais qui de toute façon auront l'avantage, donc le jeu est certainement hardcore pour moi (et j'imagine ne pas être le seul du tout), mais pour ces gros joueurs le fait de nous mélanger, ça leur simplifie la tâche, c'est un peu con.

Je me demande si le confinement n'a pas permis à pas mal de monde de prendre énormément d'avance, mais clairement, la wipe précédente j'avais bien plus d'espoir de survie, là, c'est la boucherie quasi systématique, et bien qu'ayant commencé à jouer en janvier dernier, j'ai jamais autant ressenti cette situation : soit je ne rencontre personne ou alors 2/3 scavs, et je survis à mon raid, soit je rencontre un mec, une escouade, et là bah... je peux déjà réfléchir à ce que je ferais au raid suivant T_T

----------


## Le Doyen

Tu as tout dit, le jeu a un coté HardCore, ok, mais il devrait exister un moyen de profiter du jeu, pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas le temps de jouer au minimum une a 2h00 par jour, parce que faut pas se mentir, le gars qui ne joue que le dimanche matin, c'est mort pour lui, même s'il est skillé.
Le confinement n'a pas changé la donne, c'est comme ça sur tout les wypes, il y a toujours un fossé énorme, et l'équilibrer c'est impossible, il faut passer pas mal de temps sur le jeu, et toujours jouer pour être dans la course.

Hier, j'ai encore troué un petit level, hé ben c'est comme si j'avait écrasé un hérisson, j'ai eu de la peine pour lui  :Red:

----------


## Kamicaz

> Maintenant je veux la 12.7


Patchnote cette semaine en tant normal donc la logique tarkovienne indiquerait le patch dispo la semaine prochaine. BSG time.  ::P:

----------


## Haiden

Bah à mon sens. La solution c'est armure : Oui / Non. Sans tiers. Juste une armure ala "Goldeneye"
Après elle est baisée, bah bonne chance pour les balles suivantes.

Et pour la qualité des balles. Ca ca m'dérange pas trop trop, si elles ont un usage spécifique : Pète armure. Butage de la chair. Perforation des portes en métal, etc...

----------


## Le Doyen

> Et pour la qualité des balles. Ca ca m'dérange pas trop trop, si elles ont un usage spécifique : Pète armure. Butage de la chair. Perforation des portes en métal, etc...


Impossible ! tu t'imagines changer de chargeurs pour chaque tirs selon la circonstance ?  ::O:

----------


## Nostiss

> Bah oué, mais nan ! ce n'est pas HardCore pour un  level 20-30-40 de buter un level 5.


Ouais mais c'est pareil dans tous les jeux où il y a du pvp sauvage  :Tutut:

----------


## Nostiss

Je joue vers 21h3o le temps de rentrer du boulot

----------


## Aza

Franchement la boussole et les trainées de sang c'est trop cool me tarde de tester ça !

----------


## Silver

> Super, le bouton tri ne marche pas...


C'est parce que tu as mal lu le patch notes :




> Ajout d’un bouton tri automatique de la réserve du joueur, de n’importe quel conteneur, sac à dos, etc. *Sauf pour Raoulospoko.*


 ::P:

----------


## JeP

Tain ils ont gonflé les loots dans les stashs j'ai l'impression. En tout cas j'avais jamais looté une armure 6b13 quasi neuve dedans.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> C'est parce que tu as mal lu le patch notes :


Mais heuuuuu :^_^:

----------


## Nostiss

> Franchement la boussole et les trainées de sang c'est trop cool me tarde de tester ça !


Ce soir quand je rentre Aza !

----------


## Azo

Surtout n'utilisez l'auto sort de la stash, pour le moment celà fait disparaitre des items !

----------


## Nostiss

Azo ? Le petit frère à Aza ?

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Heuu vous aussi il y a un délais quand vous voulez avancer ?
J'ai un délais d'une seconde avec qu'il réagisse.

EDIT: problème résolu en supprimant la touche et en la réassignant.

----------


## Aza

Oui c'est d'la merde.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Par contre j'ai l'impression que les freezes sont revenus.

----------


## Duv37

> Je joue vers 21h3o le temps de rentrer du boulot


Je suis mort mais je passerai quand même.

----------


## Azo

> Azo ? Le petit frère à Aza ?


Même pas !

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Heuu vous aussi il y a un délais quand vous voulez avancer ?
> J'ai un délais d'une seconde avec qu'il réagisse.
> 
> EDIT: problème résolu en supprimant la touche et en la réassignant.


Tu peux régler le problème en réassignant la touche pour le quick drop du sac à dos. C'est ça qui cause le lag, parce qu'il cherche si tu vas faire un double tap de la touche ou pas.

Et c'est pas dans le patch note, mais tous les médocs ont pris un nerf :

Ibuprofen : passe de 500 à 280 secondes de durée et donne -8 d'hydratation au lieu de -5
Vaseline : passe de 500 à 300 secondes
Goldenstar : passe de 600 à 400 secondes, donne désormais +1 d'énergie et d'hydratation pendant 5 secondes (au lieu de +1 d'hydratation et +4 d'énergie direct), mais a un coût à l'activation de -10 d'énergie.
Augmentin : durée diminuée de 205 à 150 secondes
Morphine : durée diminuée de 385 à 300 secondes, et donne -5 d'énergie et -10 d'hydratation au lieu de +10 d'énergie et -10 d'hydratation
Analgin (les basiques d'early game) : la durée passe de 175 à 100 secondes.

----------


## Nostiss

Tu as le jeu Azo ?

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai bien envie de revenir faire quelques parties avec vous à l'occasion.

Je vais le re-telecharger de ce pas  ::): .

----------


## Nostiss

Nous on accepte tous ceux qui ont une bonne mentalité ( ce n'est qu'un jeu, et mourir faut partie du jeu !) et qui ne courrent pas après les loots pour les piquer aux copains

----------


## Azo

> Tu as le jeu Azo ?


Ouais mais je joue qu'en duo avec mon frangin. Apparemment le problème de stash a été fix.

----------


## Nostiss

Sur une partie en vitesse ce matin, j'ai vu un mec avec un pseudo violet et une icône que je ne connaissais pas



Je connaissais les jaunes et verts mais là je sèche ? Un dev ? Aucune idée

----------


## Left

Apparemment, ce sont des représentants du jeu, sûrement des personnes qui participent au discord officiel et font la promotion du jeu.

source : https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...omment-1841475

----------


## twan

Hello there,
Nouveau bug ce matin. Je sors des munitions d'une caisse de munition.
Et bim elles ont perdu le fait d'avoir été trouvé en raid ...

----------


## Aza

sur jv.com le jeu se prend un bashing de merde genre 12 de note moyenne. J'ai pas de compte mais j'vais en créer un go mettre des 20/20 au jeu pour compenser svp

----------


## Nostiss

Les forums de jv.com sont une merde sans nom...
Qu'ils continuent à jouer à fortnite et call 
Of et laisse tarkov aux grands

----------


## Raoulospoko

Carrément...

----------


## Nostiss

Patchnote 0.12.8.9569

Ajouté

Les boîtes de munitions sont automatiquement détruites après les avoir vidées.
Le bruit du jeté de sac à dos a été réduit de 30 %
Modifié 

Personnalisation de chaque élément de l’ATH. Option d’affichage de la santé dans l’ancien (gris/rouge) et le nouveau (Vert/Jaune/Orange/Rouge) style
Corrigé

Configuration d’arme
Les accessoires montés sur les armes se réinitialisaient dans la configuration d’arme après être entré sur le marché.
Les indications de couleur des bonus/malus des accessoires en comparant un accessoire installé et un accessoire à monter. Désormais, un changement bleu indique un bonus (+ d’ergonomie, - de recul, etc.) et un changement rouge indique un malus (- d’ergonomie, + de recul, etc.).
Planque
Après avoir quitté le stand de tir en appuyant sur Échap, le joueur ne pouvait pas entrer à nouveau dans la planque
La progression de la fabrication d’un bitcoin se réinitialisait lorsque vous récupériez un bitcoin produit.
Les cartouches déchargées de la chambre avec CTRL + R restaient sur le sol du stand de tir après en être sorti
Autre

Le son de l’animation du jet du sac à dos était joué 2 fois.
La compétence « Vitalité » ne réduisait pas les chances d’hémorragie.
L’action « Inviter dans le groupe » était en seconde position dans le menu contextuel du lobby.
Dans la base militaire, la sirène ne s’allumait pas toujours en activant le levier.
Les membres détruits (0 PV) ne pouvaient pas être traversés par les balles.
Le joueur ne pouvait pas ranger la boussole dans certaines situations
Autres corrections de bug
Diverses corrections de bug dans les zones

----------


## Haiden

Faudrait les douilles au sol qui persistent (si c'est pas déjà le cas.) Que tu puisses faire de la traque.

----------


## Azo

> Faudrait les douilles au sol qui persistent (si c'est pas déjà le cas.) Que tu puisses faire de la traque.


Et encore plus de choses à calculer serverside pas certains que ce soit ce que le jeu ait besoin dans l'immédiat. Surtout qu'on a déjà les impacts enregistrés sur le décor, qui file autant d'infos.

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Je viens de voir la dernière vidéo de Lvndmark sur le shotgun avec des munitions flashbang, c'est totalement ridicule ...

----------


## Azo

> Je viens de voir la dernière vidéo de Lvndmark sur le shotgun avec des munitions flashbang, c'est totalement ridicule ...


Ca a déjà été nerf en hotfix il me semble, les effets négatifs sont plus important sur le tireur désormais.

----------


## Quitol

De ce que j'ai vu en stream, le nerf est imperceptible.

----------


## Silver

> Maintenant ca sort à quelle heure demain ? Le matin ? le soir ?


9h du matin pour la France, apparemment. Ou 11h, heure de la vodka :



> Tomorrow, at 11.00 Moscow time, we plan to start installing update 0.12.9. It will take about 4 hours, but can be extended if necessary. @news





https://twitter.com/bstategames/stat...15165914927105

----------


## Le Doyen

Alors, là, les p'tits nouveaux, c'est maintenant qu'il faut être bon  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

C'est ça !

Demain je n'aurai pas trop le temps de jouer, ni le 25... mais à partir du 26 ::trollface:: 


Et nouvelle munition 338 Lapua Magnum , putain ça va pêter des culs !

----------


## Endymion

Un wipe.
Soit c'est le bon moment pour s'y mettre, tout le monde démarrant avec moins de stuff.
Ou pas vraiment, les pros étant à fond et sur les dents.

Le ticket d'entrée est de 34,99 € c'est bien ça ?

----------


## sparouw

Je me faisais chié avec mes 25M  :^_^: 

Il va faire du bien ce wipe. 

J'espère avoir un peu de temps pour repasser sur le discord ce wipe-ci.

----------


## Nostiss

> Un wipe.
> Soit c'est le bon moment pour s'y mettre, tout le monde démarrant avec moins de stuff.
> Ou pas vraiment, les pros étant à fond et sur les dents.
> 
> Le ticket d'entrée est de 34,99 € c'est bien ça ?


C'est le bon moment oui, le top ça aurait été que tu commences un peu avant pour te familiariser avec le jeu mais on t'aidera  :;): 
Oui tout à fait

----------


## sparouw

Ca va jouer ce soir?

Si du noob veut s'amuser un peu avant minuit, je suis dispo.

----------


## Le Doyen

Personne n'a relevé, mais c'est noël :




> - Simplified the Jaeger quests.

----------


## Nostiss

Si !

MAis j'ai zappé de l'écrire...

----------


## Quitol

> Ça ne sera pas la dernière fois tant que le jeu ne sera pas sorti. 
> 
> Si je comprends bien, quand on commence la partie on recevra des ravitaillements pendant les 7 premiers jours. Je suis curieux de voir sous quelle forme (armes, munitions ou bouffe et soins ?).


Je suis au courant.
Mais après une dizaine de wipes, la perspective de me retaper leur quêtes pourries ne m'enchante pas vraiment.

----------


## sparouw

Pas mal de quêtes sont pas foles "clés USB, gaz analyser, déposer des objets à terrain découverts,...", mais dans le fond, quand tu connais un peu le jeu, le reste roule assez vite.

Cela dit, je trouve aussi que les quêtes sont assez peu intéressante dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Le Doyen

Bah, on monte jusqu'à un certain niveau, et le PvP, Flea, Loot fait le reste. Les quétes OSEF un peu quand même ... A moins d'être un no-life, il y a moyen.

Pour les Items, on commence à être rodé, c'est plus un probléme ^^

----------


## Nostiss

Bha non les quêtes permettent de débloquer des trucs chez les marchands que tu payes moins cher que sur le flea...
Et c'est le meilleur moyen pour monter en niveau rapidement

----------


## Le Doyen

Oui, mais arrivé au niv 40 avec tout les marchands en Royal, c'est bon, plus vraiment la peine de s'acharner.

----------


## Clydopathe

Sauf pour le gros conteneur sécurisé non?

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Alors, là, les p'tits nouveaux, c'est maintenant qu'il faut être bon


Comme quitter Discord pour retourner sur Mumble  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Doyen

> Sauf pour le gros conteneur sécurisé non?


Tu vises haut ^^

----------


## Endymion

Je pense m'y mettre demain soir au plus tôt, ou plus raisonnablement après-demain.

----------


## Duv37

Franchement le wipe le 24, c'est couillu ! Vivement la fin de la MaJ.

----------


## Nostiss

941 mo

je suis en train de la téléchargé

je serai dispo à partir de 15h environ je pense

----------


## cindytropforte

D/L en cours. Dispo de suite !
Mumble ok pour moi.

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Ils ont modifié le stuff offert avec l'EOD ??

----------


## Duv37

Si on arrive à être 5 sur Facto, il y a moyen de monter vite lvl 10.

----------


## sparouw

> Si on arrive à être 5 sur Facto, il y a moyen de monter vite lvl 10.


Ha?! C'est quoi l'idée?
Pas beaucoup de quête sur cette map quand même

----------


## Nostiss

Xp en tuant tous les scavs je suppose ?

----------


## Dolordo

Je m'interroge, qu'en pensent les joueurs expérimentés ?
Edition standard à 35€ ou Edition Left Behind à 58€ ?

----------


## Silver

> Je m'interroge, qu'en pensent les joueurs expérimentés ?
> Edition standard à 35€ ou Edition Left Behind à 58€ ?


Ça dépend de ton budget.  ::): 

Mais honnêtement, si tu n'as jamais joué au jeu, prends seulement l'édition de base pour commencer. Il y a plusieurs promotions pendant l'année, donc si le jeu te plait, tu auras l'occasion de passer à une édition supérieure plus tard.

----------


## Cashmere

Hey !

Perso content de ce wipe, je vais pouvoir être à peu près aux mêmes niveaux que les autres  ::): 
J'ai enfin une money run que je rentre à chaque fois. Mais c'est 100k en moyenne ce qui n'est rien j'imagine  ::(: 

Discord Canard PC pour se retrouver ?

----------


## Megiddo

Ah tiens, il n'y a plus les "cadeaux" à réclamer, sur le site du jeu?

Version EOD.

----------


## Dolordo

> Ça dépend de ton budget. 
> 
> Mais honnêtement, si tu n'as jamais joué au jeu, prends seulement l'édition de base pour commencer. Il y a plusieurs promotions pendant l'année, donc si le jeu te plait, tu auras l'occasion de passer à une édition supérieure plus tard.


Ha ben voilà merci, j'ai craqué du coup  ::):

----------


## VegeDan

> Petite question. Vous avez des réglages particuliers pour les sorties de nuit ? Je n'y vois strictement rien (nuit noir)


C'est tout à fait normal, en fait, que tu ne vois rien de nuit... ::P: 

Si tu vas sur facto à 3h du mat, tu peux bidouiller comme tu veux les gamma de ton écran, tu ne verras pas davantage... les devs ont prévu le coup.

Aprés oui, certains trichent en bidouillant avec un logiciel.... mais ne me demande pas comment  ::ninja:: 

Donc lampe torche ou vision nocturne....

----------


## Nostiss

Normalement on ne peut plus le faire avec les filtres Nvidia ( c'était clairement abusé.... ), déjà que je hurle quand je vois des streameurs avec des réglages degueulasses et en low...

----------


## Silver

Mickey54 joue en team en ce moment, il y a de l'action (et drops activés) :
https://www.twitch.tv/mick3y54

Finalement, je ne suis pas passé hier. Je retente aujourd'hui.  ::P:

----------


## Nostiss

Je le regarde depuis 11h ce matin.... Rien nada que dalle

Je me reco sur mumble d'ici une heure ( suis muté j'attend un livreur)

----------


## cooly08

> Mickey54 joue en team en ce moment, il y a de l'action (et drops activés) :
> https://www.twitch.tv/mick3y54
> 
> Finalement, je ne suis pas passé hier. Je retente aujourd'hui.


Ah bha tiens je l'ai découvert ce matin. 
Il est bien sympa à suivre.

----------


## azruqh

> Ah bha tiens je l'ai découvert ce matin. 
> Il est bien sympa à suivre.


Et ses best-of sont parfois hilarants. Notamment quand c'est Amnesia qui se fait plomber.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

La suite, presque a jour !!!

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...from-Tarkov-V2

----------


## Filouf

> La suite, presque a jour !!!
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...from-Tarkov-V2


Super taf merci  ::):

----------


## twan

Bon dimanche !

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est par ici Twan !!

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...4#post13252524

----------

